# دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2006)

[BLINK]العضو الكريم [/BLINK]​ان كنت تود ان ترد_ بعد قراءتك ومتابعتك للدورة_ بشكر او نقد او طلب......على الرابط التالي​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24381​
المشرفة​
على سبيل التقديم​الحمد لله الذي خلق فسوى وقدر فهدى وأخرج المرعى فجعله غثاءاً أحوى، والصلاة والسلام على النبي المصطفى والمعلم والمقتدى محمد بن عبد الله، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، يقول تعالى (ياأيها الناس اتقو ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبث منهما رجالاً كثيرا ونساءاً واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام) أما بعد،
أشكر الله الذي وفقني لهذا البحث، وأدعوه سبحانه أن يتقبله مني خالصاً لوجه، كما آمل أن ينفع به، فقد امتثلت فيه لأمره في طلب العلم النافع، (وقل رب زدني علماً) ولأمر رسوله حيث قال أنس بن مالك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم" حديث صحيح رواه ابن ماجه، وكذلك قوله "من خرج في طلب العلم فهو في سبيل الله حتى يرجع" أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقال الله عز وجل على لسان موسى عليه وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة والسلام (وعجلت إليك رب لترضى)، وأقدم إليك رب عملي لترضى، وإن كان قليلاً، فقد علمتني العقيدة ألا أحقر شيئاً وإن قل، فالقليل إلى القليل كثير، وأحب العمل إلى الله أدومه وإن قل، فإنما السيل اجتماع النقط.

فاليوم شيءٌ وغداً مثله :: من نخب العلم التي تلتقط​

يحصل المرؤ بها حكمة :: فإنما السيل اجتماع النقط​
وأخيراً فإن وفقت فمن الله وإن كانت الأخرى فمني ومن الشيطان.

أما بعد​

المواضيع التي ستتعرض لها الدورة إن شاء الله هي:​مفهوم الجودة – نشأة الجودة – أهم فلاسفة الجودة - مراحل تطور الجودة – عناصر إدارة الجودة الشاملة - مراحل تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة – معوقات تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة - المفاهيم الأساسية للجودة – المنطلقات الفكرية لإدارة الجودة الشاملة– هرم إدارة الجودة الشاملة – مقارنة الإدارة التقليدية بإدارة الجودة الشاملة - أهداف الجودة الشاملة وفوائدها - أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة - كيفية تطبيق الأدوات - أمثلة لبعض أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة - بعض الأساليب الإحصائية المستخدمة في إدارة الجودة الشاملة




​


----------



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2006)

*المراجع*

*1- *القرءان الكريم.
 
2-مصطفى، أحمد سيد مصطفى. اتجاهات معاصرة في إدارة الإنتاج والعمليات: القاهرة، المكتبة الأكاديمية، 2002. 

3-مارش، جون. أدوات الجودة الشاملة: 1993.

4-الحربي، خالد محمد. أثر تطبيق فرق العمل والتحسين المستمر بالشركة السعودية للكهرباء: (رسالة ماجستير معهد الإنتاجية والجودة)، 2005.

5-طيارة، غسان طيارة وأكرم ناصر وجرجس الغضبان، الجودة ودورها في التنمية الاقتصادية: عن موقع منتدى التقنية (جمعية العلوم الاقتصادية السورية)، 2005.

6-كوتمان، رونالد ج. كوتمان. إدارة الجودة الهندسية الشاملة: ترجمة عادل بلبل، القاهرة، المكتبة الأكاديمية، الطبعة الأولى، 1994.

7-مصطفى، أحمد سيد مصطفى. إدارة الإنتاج والعمليات في الصناعة والخدمات: القاهرة، المكتبة الأكاديمية، الطبعة الرابعة، 1999.

8-لطفي، على كمال الدين لطفي ورويدة صبحي سليم. نظم معلومات الجودة: القاهرة، دار الشمس،
 1999.

9-بسترفيلد، دال بسترفيلد. الرقابة على الجودة: ترجمة ومراجعة سرور على إبراهيم سرور، القاهرة، المكتبة الأكاديمية، الطبعة الأولى، 1995.

10-توفيق، عبد الرحمن توفيق. الجودة الشاملة الدليل المتكامل للمفاهيم والأدوات: القاهرة، مركز الخبرات المهنية للإدارة (بميك)، الطبعة الثانية، 2005.

11-المصري، أحمد محمد المصري. الكفاية الإنتاجية للمنشآت الصناعية (التكلفة – الوقت – الأداء): الإسكندرية، مؤسسة شباب الجامعة، 2004.

12-* عرفة، أحمد عرفة وسمية شلبي.* نحو نظرية لزيادة الإنتاجية (الفلسفات والتتابعات لتحسين الجودة والإنتاجية): القاهرة، رقم الإيداع بدار الكتب 4149 – 4940.

13-* العطوى، محمود إبراهيم العطوى.* (رسالة ماجستير) استخدام أدوات إدارة الجودة في التعرف على مصادر ضغوط العمل على العاملين في القطاع الصحي بتبوك: الإسكندرية، الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري، 2004.

14-الشريف، عبد الله أحمد بدوى بن حسين الشريف. (رسالة ماجستير) رضا العملاء كأحد مؤشرات جودة الخدمات لشركة الاتصالات السعودية في مدينة تبوك: الإسكندرية، الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري، 2005.

15-* زين الدين، فريد عبد الفتاح زين الدين.* تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة بين فرص النجاح .. ومخاطر الفشل: القاهرة، الترقيم الدولي I.S.B.N. 977-244-0520، الطبعة الأولى، 2002.

16-* مصطفى، أحمد سيد مصطفى.* إدارة الجودة الشاملة والأيزو 9000: القاهرة، كتاب رقم 40986 بمكتبة كلية التجارة وإدارة الأعمال الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري فرع القاهرة، 2003.

17-حلواني، محمد على عبد العزيز حلواني.(رسالة ماجستير) مفهوم الجودة الشاملة : الإسكندرية ، الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري ، 2004.

18-عالم، مصطفى محمد سعيد عالم. إدارة الجودة الشاملة وأثرها في التغيير المؤسسي: الرياض، المؤتمر الوطني الأول للجودة، ربيع الأول 1425 هجرية. من شبكة المعلومات الدولية على الرابط http://qualityconf.com/Presentations/day1/session2/7.ppt يوم 14/07/2005م.

19-* رزق الله، عايدة نخلة رزق الله.* دليل الباحثين في التحليل الإحصائي (الاختيار والتفسير): القاهرة، البيان، رقم الإيداع بدار الكتب 5609/2002، الطبعة الأولى، 2002.

20-أبو يوسف، محمد أبو يوسف. الإحصاء في البحوث العلمية: القاهرة، المكتبة الأكاديمية، 1989.

21-زايد ، مصطفى زايد . علم الإحصاء : القاهرة ، الدار الهندسية ، رقم الإيداع 3174/2004 ، 2004.

22-* حمودة، عبد المنعم محمد حمودة.* حلقات التصنيع والجودة الشاملة (أسس عناصر تطور التقنية وضرورة لتطبيق نظام المواصفة الدولية أيزو (9000) في الدول النامية: القاهرة، دار النهضة العربية.

23-الهواري، سيد الهواري. دليل الباحثين في إعداد البحوث العلمية: القاهرة، دار الجيل، 2004.

24-أوهيبة ، جمال بشير أوهيبة ومنصور سالم زغينين . إدارة الجودة الشاملة (TQM) ومراحل تطبيقها: ليبيا، مؤتمر الجودة 2005 ف، الجمعية الليبية للجودة، 2005.

25-* صالح، محمد أحمد مهيوب صالح.* (رسالة ماجستير) معوقات تطبيق المواصفات القياسية العالمية ونظم الجودة في شركات محافظة الطائف بالمملكة العربية السعودية : الإسكندرية ، الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري ، 2005.


----------



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2006)

*تابع المراجع*

26-* الطبطبائي، جلال الطبطبائي.*جائزة الخليج العربي للجودة: الرياض ، المؤتمر الوطني الأول للجودة ، ربيع الأول 1425 هجرية من شبكة المعلومات الدولية على الرابط http://www.qualityconf.com/Presentations/day2/session4/14.ppt في يوم 23/7/2005م.

27-* السملاوي، خالد السملاوي. *دورة في إدارة الجودة الشاملة: العاشر من رمضان، شركة لينك مصر، من 23/6/2002م إلى 25/6/2002م.

28-* الحر، خالد الحر.* نبذة عن إدارة الجودة وسلسلة الأيزو 9000: عالم النور، من شبكة المعلومات الدولية على الرابط http://www.alnoor-world.com/learn/topicbody.asp?TopicID=134&SectionID=1في يوم 28/7/2005م.

29-الحربي، عوض الحربي. تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة: عن شبكة المعلومات الدولية على الرابط http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=5235 في يوم 16/9/2005م.

30-* الحداد، عوض بدير الحداد وسيد محمد جاد الرب.*أساسيات إدارة الأعمال: القاهرة، مطبعة العشري، 2003م.

31-Dawson, Sam Dawson. POWDER COATING APLICATIONS: Dearborn, Michigan 48121, SME First Edition, 1990.

32-* ياقوت، ياسر ياقوت. *دورة في المراقبة الإحصائية للعمليات: العاشر من رمضان، شركة لينك مصر، في الفترة من 6/8/2002م إلى 8/8/2002م.

33-* درويش، محمد درويش.* أسس إدارة الإنتاج والعمليات: القاهرة، مطبعة الحريري، 2004م.

34-* سعودي، محمد سعودي ومحمد البسيوني.* الإحصاء والاحتمالات: القاهرة، مطبعة العشري، 2003م.

35-هدى، محمد سليمان هدى. علم الإحصاء: كتاب رقم 310 ﻫ د . ع ل ن3 بمكتبة كلية التجارة وإدارة الأعمال الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري فرع القاهرة، 2003.

36-* منتصر، سعدية منتصر ومحمود أبو النصر ومصطفى جلال ونور الدين رمضان وممدوح عبد العليم.* الإحصاء التطبيقي: القاهرة، مطبعة دار السلام، 2005م.

37-* عليوة، سيد عليوة.* برنامج الهندسة الإدارية بمركز إعداد القرارات للاستشارات: المنصورة، مكتبة جزيرة الورد، الطبعة الأولى، 2002م.

38-* مينيكا، ادوارد مينيكا وزوريا كورزيجا.* الإحصاء في الإدارة مع التطبيق على الحاسب الآلي الكتاب الثاني: تعريب سرور علي ابراهيم، المملكة العربية السعودية، الرياض، دار المريخ للنشر، 2006م.

39-Dougles, C. Montgomery. Introduction to Statistical Quality Control 5e: U.S., Wiley, 2005.

40-Mallows, C., L. (2000). "Some Comments on _Cp_," _Technometrics_: 42, 

41-Freeman, D., A., (1981). "Bootstrapping Regression Models," The Annals of Statistics: 9, 6, 1218-1228.

هذا بالإضافة إلى رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بأخوكم الفقير إلى الله تعالى​


----------



## فتوح (25 يوليو 2006)

*المحاضرة الأولى*

المحاضرة الأولى​ 
وفيها مفهوم الجودة الشاملة - الجودة في الإسلام
تعريف الجودة​ 

2-1 مفهوم الجودة الشاملة​ 
إن مفهوم الجودة الشاملة من أحدث المفاهيم الإدارية الحديثة التي ساعدت في رفع روح التنافس بين الشركات والمصانع والخدمات وذلك لوعى المستهلكين في اختيار السلعة أو الخدمة ذات الجودة العالية وبالسعر المناسب، وأدى ذلك إلى محاولة الإدارة في المؤسسات المختلفة إلى تبنى هذه المفاهيم من الأفكار والمبادئ التي تهدف إلى تحسين وتطوير الأداء بصفة مستمرة لتحقيق أفضل أداء ممكن وتلبية لمتطلبات العميل.
وتعتبر الجودة الشاملة مدخلاً إستراتيجياً لإنتاج أفضل منتج أو خدمة ممكنة – وذلك من خلال الابتكار المستمر. إن الجودة الشاملة تعترف بأن التركيز لا يكون فقط على جانب الإنتاج ولكن أيضاً على جانب الخدمات، وأن هذا الأمر مساوي للنجاح. وبالطبع، فإن هذا الإدراك ينشأ بسبب التحسينات في الجودة التي يمكن رؤيتها، ولكن النواحي الأخرى في المنظمة لها على الأقل دور هام تؤديه.

إن العديد من المنظمات يمكنها أن تنتج منتجات بدون عيوب (أي نسبة العيوب = صفر) ولكن جودة المنظمة لا تزال غير سليمة. فهناك وظائف أخرى وأقسام يمكنها أن تجعل المنظمة في مرتبة أقل من المنظمات المماثلة لها. فالمنتج الجيد الذي يُسَلَّم في غير ميعاده يمكن أن يكون له تأثير سلبي حاد على كل من المشترى والبائع. وقد أشار تقرير أحد البحوث التي أجريت في عام 1984 إلى أن 95% من المنظمات تسلم منتجاتها للعملاء في وقت متأخر عن الموعد المتفق عليه. وهذا التأخير في موعد التسليم يمكن أن يكون له تأثير كبير على اتخاذ قرارات الشراء المستقبلية وكأنك استطعت زيادة سعر المنتج بنسبة 5%.(10)

إن تحصيل قيمة الفواتير يمكن أن يؤدى إلى العديد من المشاكل. فتسليم المنتج الجيد في غير موعده يمكن أن يؤخر الدفع لمدة تتراوح بين ثلاثة شهور أو أكثر. كما أن عدم اهتمام رجال البيع بشكاوى العملاء وعدم إعطائهم أي اهتمام له تأثيره السلبي على مبيعات المنظمة مستقبلاً. إن الجودة تعتبر مسئولية كل فرد في المنظمة. إن التقدم نحو إدارة الجودة الشاملة جاء نتيجة للعديد من العوامل، ولكن بشكل عام هناك عوامل دفع وعوامل جذب في العملية.

ويتابع العديد من رؤساء مجالس إدارة المنظمات الجودة الشاملة لأنهم يخشون من المستقبل. إنهم يعرفون أن البيئة في تغير مستمر، ولهذا فهم يراجعونها بواسطة عملائهم. فبعض العملاء، مثل فورد، وجاجوار، وIBM، والعديد من المنظمات اليابانية، يرفضون الارتباط مع البائعين إلا إذا استوفوا المعايير المحددة لجودة السلع والخدمات. 
إن رؤساء مجالس إدارة العديد من المنظمات يفهمون جيداً أن الاستمرار في التعامل مع العملاء سيتطلب تكريس الجهود لأداء الأعمال بشكل صحيح، أول مرة، وفي كل مرة. إن بعض مديري المنظمات يقررون متابعة إدارة الجودة الشاملة كنوع من الوفاء. إنهم يعلمون بأن هذا هو الشيء الصحيح الذي يجب تنفيذه. وقد قامت إحدى المنظمات الكيميائية الأمريكية بمتابعة إدارة الجودة في السنة التي حققت فيها أرباحاً. ولم يكن هناك شيء خطأ بالنسبة للأداء، حيث كانت جودة المنتج جيدة، ولكن الباعث القوى وراء المبادرة تمثل في "أنه لا يجب أن تركن المنظمة إلى أن الأمور الآن تسير بشكل حسن بل عليها أن تعمل جيداً قبل أن تسوء الأمور ثم تبدأ في التصرف". وبعد مرور عدة سنوات كانوا مسرورين بأنهم فعلوا ذلك لأن اليابانيين ركزوا على أسواقهم.
وتعتبر إدارة الجودة الشاملة بمثابة مظلة تضم تحتها عدداً كبيراً من مبادرات الجودة والتي يمكن إدارتها، وتشمل الضبط الإحصائي للعملية (SPC) وطرق تاجوشى.شكل (2-1). (10)








شكل (2-1) إدارة الجودة الشاملة وعلاقتها بمبادرات الجودة الأخرى (10)

2-1-1 الجودة في الإسلام​ 
الجودة وإن طور الغرب أسسها الحديثة كما نراها في عصرنا فقد جاء بها ديننا الحنيف منذ 14 قرنا، وحث عليها في نصوص كثيرة: 

هذا سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام لما اصطفاه الملك، طلب منه أن يوليه خزائن مصر، لأنه أدرى وأقدر على إجادة عمله وعبر عن ذلك بصفتي الحفظ والعلم،كأساس لنجاح عمله وسبب لجودته وإتقانه، قال تعالى (قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَىخَزَآئِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ )يوسف: 55.
وأورد سبحانه في آية أخرى أهمية التحلي بصفتي القوة والأمانة في كل من يسند إليه عمل قال تعالى (قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الأمِينُ ) القصص:26. ومدار هاتين الصفتين يدور حول إحسان العمل وإجادته.
قال تعالى (الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ)الملك:2. فالعبرة ليست بكثرة العمل بقدر ماهي بحسنه.
أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإتقان وحث عليه حين قال (رحم الله عبدا عمل عملا فأتقنه) رواه البيهقي.
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء) رواه مسلم.
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاً أن يتقنه). وهكذا نرى أن الإسلام لم يدع فقط إلى العمل، بل دعا إلى إتقانه وإجادته.


----------



## فتوح (25 يوليو 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة الأولى*

2-1-2 تعريف الجودة​ 

تضمنت المواصفة القياسية الدولية لمصطلحات الجودة رقم ISO 8402 والصادرة عام 1986 عدة تعاريف لمصطلحات الجودة وبعض الملاحظات حول هذه التعاريف وكان على رأس هذه المصطلحات في إصدار عام 1994 تعريفا للجودة كالآتي: " الجودة مجموعة الخواص والخصائص الكلية التي يحملها المنتج / الخدمة وقابليته لتحقيق الاحتياجات والرضاء أو المطابقة للغرض – Fitness For Use ".

الصلاحية للغرض Quality is Fitness for use هو أكثر تعريفات الجودة ملائمة. وتتحدد الصلاحية للغرض بالعوامل الستة التالية:


*1- *ملائمة التصميم Adequacy of Design : وهو إلى أي مدى يلائم التصميم 
للهدف المنشأ من أجله، بمعنى آخر مدى تحقيق مواصفات التصميم لمتطلبات العميل.

2- المطابقة مع التصميم :Conformance to Design : مدى المطابقة مع 
مواصفات التصميم بعد إتمام عملية التصنيع وتحدد بناءاً على هذا العامل مسئوليات 
العمالة تجاه الجودة.

مقدرات المنتج المرتبطة بالزمن


3-الإتاحة للاستخدام Availability : مدى إتاحة استخدام العميل للمنتج عند الرغبة 
في ذلك ويقال أن المنتج متاح للاستخدام عندما يكون في حالته التشغيلية.

*4-*الاعتمادية Reliability: احتمال أداء المنتج لوظيفة محددة تحت ظروف تشغيل 
معروفة مع استمرار الأداء لفترة زمنية محددة وبدون فشل.

5-القابلية للصيانة Maintainability : مدى سهولة إجراء عمليات التفتيش 
والصيانة للمنتج وهناك طريقتان لإجراء الصيانة هما الصيانة الوقائية والصيانة
العلاجية.

6-سهولة التصنيع Producability : مدى قابلية التصميم للتصنيع باستخدام المتاح 
من الوسائل والطرق والعمليات للكوادر البشرية العاملة بالمؤسسة. (8)


وتعرف الجودة حسب مضمون المواصفة القياسية ISO 9000 لعام 2000 بأنها "مجموعة الصفات المميزة للمنتج (أو النشاط أو العملية أو المؤسسة أو الشخص) والتي تجعله ملبياً للحاجات المعلنة والمتوقعة أو قادراً على تلبيتها" وبقدر ما يكون المنتج ملبياً للحاجات والتوقعات، نصفه منتجاً جيداً أو عالي الجودة أو رديئاً، يعبر عن الحاجات المعلنة في عقد الشراء أو البيع بمواصفات محددة للمنتج المراد شراؤه أو بيعه.


ومن التعاريف الأخرى لجودة المنتج:

-الجودة هي "ملاءمة المنتج للاستعمال أو الغرض".
-الجودة هي "مطابقة المنتج للمتطلبات أو المواصفات".
-الجودة هي" قدرة المنتج على إرضاء العملاء". (17)
-الجودة هي "انخفاض نسبة العيوب".
-الجودة هي "انخفاض التالف والفاقد وإعادة التشغيل".
-الجودة هي "انخفاض معدلات الفشل".
-الجودة هي "انخفاض شكاوى العملاء".
-الجودة هي "انخفاض الحاجة إلى الاختبارات والتفتيش".
-الجودة هي "الإسراع بتقديم الخدمات للعملاء".
-الجودة هي "تحسين الأداء".
-الجودة هي "النجاح في تنمية المبيعات".
-الجودة هي "النجاح في خفض التكاليف". (27)

ومن الباحثين من يرى أن الجودة تعنى الامتياز أو الدقة أو مطابقة المتطلبات للعميل. وبالتالي فإن الجودة تعنى أشياء مختلفة لكل فرد أو مؤسسة، وهذا يجعل تعريف الجودة الخطوة الأولى في برامج التطوير. وبالتالي فإنه يمكن تعريف الجودة حسب مبدأ التركيز كالآتي:

*‌أ-*التركيز على العميل:​ 
يعرف ديمنج وجوران الجودة على أنها " إرضاء العميل " أو " مقابلة الغرض " . وهذا المسلك يعتمد على قدرة الشركة على تحديد متطلبات العميل وبعد ذلك تنفيذ هذه المتطلبات. وهذا التعريف للجودة الذي يركز على العميل مناسب جداً للشركات التي لها خدمات ذات اتصال مباشر بالعملاء أو التي تعتمد في أداء خدمتها على عدد كبير من الموظفين.

*‌ب-* التركيز على العملية:​ 
يعرف كروسبى الجودة على أنها " مطابقة المتطلبات ". وهذا التعريف يعطى أهمية أكبر على دور الإدارة في مراقبة الجودة حيث أن دور العملية والطريقة في تقديم الخدمة هي التي تحدد جودة المنتج النهائي. وبالتالي فإن التركيز هنا داخلي وليس خارجي. وهذا التعريف مناسب للشركات التي تقدم "خدمات قياسية"، لا تتطلب اتصال كبير بالعملاء.

*‌ج-*التركيز على القيمة:​ 
تعرف الجودة أحياناً أنها "التكلفة بالنسبة للمنتج، والسعر بالنسبة للعميل" أو " مقابلة متطلبات العميل على أساس الجودة، والسعر، والإمكانية " وبالتالي فإن التركيز هنا أيضاً خارجي وذلك بمقارنة الجودة مع السعر والإمكانية. (13)

الجودة كما هي في قاموس أكسفورد تعني الدرجة العالية من النوعية أو القيمة. (17)

ومن التعريفات السابقة يمكن أن الجودة يمكن تعريفها كالتالي هي مدى تحقيق المتطلبات التي يتوقعها العميل (المستفيد من الخدمة) المعقولة، أو تلكالمتفق عليها معه.


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*المحاضرة الثانية*

المحاضرة الثانية​ 
وفيها تعريف إدارة الجودة الشاملة - نشأة الجودة​ 

2-1-3 تعريف إدارة الجودة الشاملة ​ 

عرف معهد الجودة الفيدرالي إدارة الجودة الشاملة على أنها "منهج تنظيمي شامل يهدف إلى تحقيق حاجات وتوقعات العميل، حيث يتضمن كل المديرين والموظفين في استخدام الأساليب الكمية من أجل التحسين المستمر في العمليات والخدمات في المنظمة ".(14)​ 
وقد عرفها ريلي (James Riley) وهو نائب رئيس معهد جوران المختص بتدريب وتقديم الاستشارات حول الجودة الشاملة على أنها " تحول في الطريقة التي تدار بها المنظمة، والتي تتضمن تركيز طاقات المنظمة على التحسينات المستمرة لكل العمليات والوظائف وقبل كل شيء المراحل المختلفة للعمل، حيث أن الجودة ليست أكثر من تحقيق حاجات العميل ".(14)​ 
كما عرفها روجر تنكس (Roger Tunks) على أنها " التزام وإشراك لكل من الإدارة والعاملين للقيام بالعمل من أجل تحقيق توقعات العميل أو تجاوز تلك التوقعات ".​ 
وهذا التعريف يتضمن ثلاث عناصر رئيسية هي:​ 
1- إشراك والتزام الإدارة والأفراد.​ 
2- أن إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي طريق لأداء العمل وليست برنامج.​ 
3- أن هدف تحسين الجودة هو العميل بالإضافة إلى التوقعات. (14)​ 
أما بهارت واكهلو (Bharat Wakhlu) فقد عرف إدارة الجودة الشاملة على أنها "التفوق لإسعاد المستهلكين عن طريق عمل المديرين والموظفين مع بعضهم البعض من أجل تحقيق أو تزويد جودة ذات قيمة للمستهلكين، من خلال تأدية العمل الصحيح بالشكل الصحيح ومن المرة الأولى، وفي كل وقت".​ 
وهذا التعريف يتضمن بعض المصطلحات المهمة التي لابد من ذكرها بشيء من التفصيل وهي:​

تفوق الأداء: وهذا يعنى بأن الشركة التي تسير في طريق الجودة الشاملة يجب أن تناضل لكي تكون الأفضل في السوق، ويمكن تحقيق هذا عن طريق توفير جودة منتج / خدمة ذات قيمة عالية للمستهلكين بحيث تتجاوز تلك المقدمة من المنافسين بالإضافة إلى المتابعة المستمرة نحو تحقيق هذا الهدف، الأمر الذي يجعلها قوية ومستجيبة لمتطلبات الزبائن وغيرها من العوامل البيئية.​

إسعاد الزبائن ( تم استخدام كلمة العميل والزبون والمستهلك تبادلياً في هذا البحث): حيث أن الزبائن اليوم لا يكونوا سعداء إذا لم تكن منتجات الشركة محققة لتوقعاتهم، والمنظمة التي تسعى إلى إرضاء وإسعاد زبائنها بالسلع والخدمات التي تقدمها، فإنها تسعى في نفس الوقت إلى كسب ميزة تنافسية.​

توفير القيمة: حيث تعرف القيمة على أنها النسبة بين الجودة والتكلفة أي أن القيمة تساوى الجودة على التكلفة، فالمستهلك يدرك أن جودة تلك السلعة أو الخدمة التي حصل عليها مقارنة مع سعرها حسب ما يراها هو نفسه يجب أن تكون أعلى من تلك القيمة من قبل المنافسين.​

عمل الأشياء الصحيحة: وهي التركيز على ضمان أن النشاطات المهمة والصحيحة هي التي يتم القيام بها في المنظمة، والتي تضيف قيمة للمنتج النهائي.​

القيام بالأعمال بطريقة صحيحة من أول مرة: وهي القيام بالأعمال بدون عيوب أو أخطاء منذ المرة الأولى (14).​
ويعتبر أرماند فيجينباوم أول من تطرق إلى مفهوم الجودة الشاملة عام 1961 في كتابه (مراقبة الجودة الشاملة) حيث عرف الجودة الشاملة بأنها " نظام فعال يهدف إلى تكامل أنشطة تطوير المنتج وإدامة الجودة وتحسين الجودة التي تؤديها المجاميع المختلفة في المنظمة بما يمكن من تحقيق أكثر المستويات الاقتصادية في الإنتاج والخدمات والتي تؤدى إلى رضا الزبون بشكل كامل ".​ 
وتعرف إدارة الجودة الشاملة (TQM) بأنها " طريقة في إدارة المنظمة محورها الجودة، وأساسها مشاركة جميع منتسبي المنظمة والمجتمع ".​ 
كما تعرف إدارة الجودة الشاملة على أنها تفاعل المدخلات (الأفراد، الأساليب، السياسات، الأجهزة) لتحقيق جودة عالية للمخرجات، وهذا يعنى اشتراك ومساهمة العاملين كافة وبصورة فاعلة في العمليات الإنتاجية والخدمية مع التركيز على التحسين المستمر لجودة المخرجات. إدارة الجودة الشاملة عبارة عن توليفة أو تركيبة الفلسفة الإدارية الشاملة مع مجموعة من الأدوات والمداخل لأغراض التطبيق، وتعتمد هذه الفلسفة على:​ 
· التركيز على رضا المستهلكين من المخرجات.​ 
· المساهمة الجماعية وفرق العمل.​ 
· التحسينات المستمرة لنوعية العمليات والمخرجات. (24)​ 
وتعرف إدارة الجودة الشاملة بأنها: (أسلوب منهجي يعتمد على العمل الجماعي ومشاركة العاملين في التحسين المستمر للعمليات المختلفة للمنشأة والاستخدام الأمثل للموارد المتاحة وباستخدام أدوات التحليل الكمي لتحقيق رضا العميل).​ 
وهي: (القيام بالعمل الصحيح بشكل صحيح ومن أول مرة مع الاعتماد على تقييم المستهلك في معرفة تحسين الأداء).​ 
وهي: (شكل تعاوني لأداء الأعمال بتحريك المواهب والقدرات لكل الموظفين والإدارة لتحسين الإنتاجية والجودة بشكل مستمر بواسطة فرق الجودة). (18)​ 
إدارة الجودة الشاملة TQM لا يوجد ثمة تعريف متفق عليه وذو قبول عام لدى المفكرين والباحثين، إلا أن هناك بعض التعاريف التي أظهرت تصور عام لمفهوم TQM، فمثلا كانت أول محاولة لوضع تعريف لمفهوم إدارة الجودة الشاملة من قبل BQA (منظمة الجودة البريطانية) حيث عرفت TQM على أنها " الفلسفة الإدارية للمؤسسة التي تدرك من خلالها تحقيق كل من احتياجات المستهلك وكذلك تحقيق أهداف المشروع معاً".​ 
بينما عرفها العالم جون اوكلاند " على أنها الوسيلة التي تدار بها المنظمة لتطور فاعليتها ومرونتها ووضعها التنافسي على نطاق العمل ككل ". (17)​ 
أما من وجهة نظر أمريكية فإن تعريف TQM يكون على الشكل التالي (إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي فلسفة وخطوط عريضة ومبادئ تدل وترشد المنظمة لتحقق تطور مستمر وهي أساليب كمية بالإضافة إلى الموارد البشرية التي تحسن استخدام الموارد المتاحة وكذلك الخدمات بحيث أن كافة العمليات داخل المنظمة تسعى لأن تحقق إشباع حاجات المستهلكين الحاليين والمرتقبين). (17)​ 
أما وفق Royal Mail فتعرف الجودة الشاملة على أنها الطريقة أو الوسيلة الشاملة للعمل التي تشجع العاملين للعمل ضمن فريق واحد مما يعمل على خلق قيمة مضافة لتحقيق إشباع حاجات المستهلكين.​ 
ووفقاً لتعريف British Railways board فإن إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي العملية التي تسعى لأن تحقق كافة المتطلبات الخاصة بإشباع حاجات المستهلكين الخارجيين وكذلك الداخليين بالإضافة إلى الموردين. ولذا فقد حدد كول (Cole، 1995) مفهوم إدارة الجودة الشاملة (بأنها نظام إداري يضع رضاء العمال على رأس قائمة الأولويات بدلاً من التركيز على الأرباح ذات الأمد القصير، إذ أن هذا الاتجاه يحقق أرباحاً على المدى الطويل أكثر ثباتاً واستقراراً بالمقارنة مع المدى الزمني القصير). (17)​ 
وقد عرفها أوماجونو (1991 Omachonu) بأنها استخدامات العميل المقترنة بالجودة وإطار تجربته بها.​


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة الثانية*

تابع تعريف إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 
ولذا يمكن القول بأن إدارة الجودة الشاملة عبارة عن(نظام يتضمن مجموعةالفلسفات الفكرية المتكاملة والأدوات الإحصائية والعمليات الإدارية المستخدمة لتحقيق الأهداف ورفعمستوى رضا العميل والموظف على حد سواء). ​ 
علماً بأن هناك توجهات فكرية تبناها مفكرون أمثال كروسبى وجابلونسكي وبروكا تركز على النتائج النهائية التي يمكن تحقيقها من خلال إدارة الجودة الشاملة، والتي يمكن تلخيصها في أنها (الفلسفة الإدارية وممارسات المنظمة العملية التي تسعى لأن تضع كل من مواردها البشرية وكذلك المواد الخام لأن تكون أكثر فاعلية وكفاءة لتحقيق أهداف المنشأة) (17)​ 
يرى الباحث من خلال التعاريف السابقة أن إدارة الجودة الشاملة يمكن تعريفها كالتالي " تحقيق رضاء العمال وأهداف المنشأة، والتطوير المستمر، وتحقيق رضاء العميل وتقديم المنتج / الخدمة المناسبة وفي الوقت المناسب وبالسعر المناسب".​ 


2-2 نشأة الجودة:​ 
*الاهتمام بالجودة قديم للغاية. ويوضح شعار معهد " جوران " الأمريكي – المهتم بالجودة – اثنان من قدماء المصريين الفراعنة أحدهما يعمل والآخر يقيس جودة العمل. وفي التاريخ المعاصر وضعت وزارة الدفاع البريطانية – خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية – أنظمة لإدارة شئون الموردين، للتأكد من جودة تصميم وصنع ما يوردونه إليها من مواد وتجهيزات.*

*ويحفل التراث الإسلامي بالكثير مما يحض على الجودة. مثل ( وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ) التوبة آية 105. وقوله تعالى ( وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِمْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ) المؤمنون آية 8. كذلك قول الإمام على رضي الله عنه " قيمة كل امرئ ما يحسنه ". انظر الجودة في الإسلام البند 2-1-1 في المحاضرة الأولى.*

*وفي منتصف القرن العشرين بدأت ثورة الجودة التي أزكتها حدة المنافسة بين الأمريكيين واليابانيين. ففي أوائل الخمسينات أدرك اليابانيون أن العجز عن بيع المنتج هو أقوى علامة تحذير لمديري الإنتاج. وبينما استغرق الغرب في المنافسة السعرية كمدخل أساسي للسوق، ركز اليابانيون على ثورة الجودة. فقد بدأوها منذ أواخر الأربعينيات بعد خسارتهم للحرب العالمية الثانية، وإدراكهم لأهمية بناء صناعة قوية – مدعومة بجودة عالية – تسهم في بناء اقتصاد فعال. وفي عام 1955 ظهر في اليابان مفهوم "الجودة على نطاق الشركة ككل" (Company Wide Quality Control CWQC) كمفهوم عام متكامل ينصرف لكل الأنشطة بما فيها التسويق والتخطيط للإنتاج والتصميم والشراء والهندسة والإنتاج والتوزيع لتشارك في برنامج تأكيد الجودة. وتتمثل فلسفة هذا المفهوم في تأكيد الجودة ضمن برنامج تطوير المنتج من خلال مراحل التصميم والصنع. وأنه لا توجد إدارة واحدة بالذات مسئولة عن الجودة. وإنما هي مسئولية كل فرد بالمنظمة من الإدارة العليا وحتى أدنى عامل على النطاقين الرأسي والأفقي. (**7)*

*وفي عام 1961 خرج (Feigenbaum) بمفهوم المراقبة الشاملة للجودة Total Quality Control متأثراً بالمفهوم الياباني سالف الذكر. وموضحاً أن مسئولية الجودة تقع أساساً وبالدرجة الأولى على إدارة الإنتاج. أما الأنشطة الأخرى بما فيها مراقبة الجودة فمسئولياتها ثانوية. وأن التركيز يجب أن يكون على إنتاج وحدات جيدة – ابتداء – قبل أن يكون على اكتشاف الوحدات المعيبة – بالفحص – بعد ظهورها. واتخذ هذا المفهوم شعار " الجودة من المنبع " . وسارعت المصانع الأمريكية إلى تبنى هذه الفلسفة لتدعم قدراتها التنافسية مع المصانع اليابانية. وقد طور اليابانيون هذا المفهوم وكرسوا أنفسهم لهدف وأسلوب " لا أخطاء ". بدلاً من أسلوب مستويات السماح الذي يسمح بقبول نسب من الوحدات المعيبة ضمن حدود سماح معينة. ونجحوا في ذلك لأنهم تبنوا فلسفة منع الأخطاء بدلاً من كشفها أو اكتشافها، بفضل ما طوروه من نظم الإنتاج ومراقبة الجودة.*

*وتمثلت أهم أسس مبدأ " المراقبة الشاملة للجودة " في المفهوم الياباني بشكل خاص في : *

*1- تصميم فاعل لآلات مزودة بوسائل تلقائية لاكتشاف الأخطاء.*

*2- جعل كل محطة عمل نقطة مراقبة للجودة لحجز أية وحدة معيبة.*

*3- فحص شامل ودقيق لكل وحدة ناتج فور الانتهاء منها.*

*4- تهيئة معلومات مرتدة سريعة لفريق الإنتاج المختص عن الوحدات السليمة والمعيبة.*

*وتمثل هذه البنود الأربعة مستويات مراقبة عملية الإنتاج ككل.*

*5- لكل عامل سلطة إيقاف الإنتاج أو حتى خط الإنتاج لتجنب إنتاج معيب، وله أن يعالج *
* المشكلة طالما كانت في نطاق معرفته.*

*6- مسئولية تضامنية لكل مجموعة عمل عن تصحيح أخطائها حيث تعاد الوحدات المعيبة *
* إلى حيث صنعت.*

*7- إتاحة وقت كاف يسمح بالأداء السليم.*

*8- تدريب المشرفين والعمال على كيفية قياس الجودة وتحليل البيانات لتحديد أسباب*
* العيوب.*

*9- انتظام المشرفين والعمال في برامج تدريبية لتحسين الجودة، مع حلقات للجودة *
* لتطبيق أساليب تحليل الجودة وحل مشاكلها. (7)*

*وفي عام 1962 ظهر مفهوم حلقات الجودة الشاملة (Quality Circles) في اليابان، الذي تبناه الإتحاد الياباني للعلماء والمهندسينJUSE نقلاً عن أسلوب مراقبة الجودة الذي اتبعه الأمريكيون. وهو عبارة عن مجموعات تطوعية صغيرة من العاملين – من 7 إلى 12 فرداً (عمال – مهندسون – فاحصون – رجال بيع ..الخ) تجتمع دورياً (غالباً أسبوعياً) مع المشرف – كقائد أو منسق للحلقة – لمناقشة وحل المشكلات العملية في مجالهم مثل الجودة والتكلفة الإنتاجية. وهذا يتيح فرصة المشاركة والتأثير المتبادل وإشباع الحاجات الاجتماعية بما يسهم في تحسين الأداء ومستوى الجودة. وقد امتد تطبيق هذا المفهوم – منذ أوائل السبعينيات – من اليابان إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأوروبا الغربية.*

*وفي نفس العام (1962) ظهر وبعد خمسة شهور من ظهور مفهوم حلقات الجودة باليابان، ظهر في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مفهوم لا أخطاء (Zero Defects) ضمن ما ظهر من مفاهيم وأسس صفرية للتطوير الإنتاجي مثل (Zero Stop – Zero Stock). ويقوم مفهوم لا أخطاء على تصميم برامج تستهدف الأداء السليم من المرة الأولى. واتخذ هذا المفهوم شعار أد عملك سليماً من أول مرة. إلا أن هذا المفهوم – كما يرى إيشيكاوا مُنَظر حلقات الجودة في اليابان – فشل في إدراك أن مشكلات الجودة تنشأ عن نظام المنظمة ككل وليس عن العمال فقط. وأنه على خلاف فلسفة حلقات الجودة ، فقد طلب هذا المفهوم (لا أخطاء) من العامل أن يلتزم بمعايير التشغيل دون محاولة مناقشتها وتقييمها لتحسينها.*

*وفي عام 1985 بلور ديمنج مفهوم المراقبة الشاملة للجودة، محدداً دوراً هاماً للإدارة العليا في غرس أهمية الجودة وكفالة سبل تعزيزها. وأن الجودة مسئولية كل فرد بالمنظمة. وأن هذا يتطلب تدريب العاملين على الطرق الإحصائية لمراقبة الجودة، والاهتمام بصيانة وتحسين التجهيزات دورياً بما يسهم في منع قصورها. وكذلك يتطلب الأمر تأكيد الجودة من المنبع بدلاً من تأكيدها بعد الإنتاج. (7)*



وهذا وأشكر الأخت 



المشرفة صناعة المعمار​ 

على ما تبذله من جهد ليخرج هذا العمل على الوجه الذي يرضيكم
​


وإلى لقاء قريب في المحاضرة الثالثة إن شاء الله مع ديمنج في أهم فلاسفة الجودة:55: ​ 
​
​


----------



## othman (28 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الافاضل جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود المبارك
يعتبر (ادوارد ديمنج) هو الاب الحقيقي لمركز الجودة كمفهوم شامل وكجزء اساسي من عمل الادارة اليومي ، كما ان العالم (ديمنج) هو اول من اوضح اهمية التركيز على عدة امور منها :-
1.	مسؤولية الادارة شكل دائم من جودة الاداء كجزء اساسي من مزاولة عملهم اليومي وكجزء من وظيفة الادارة.
2.	اهمية تعليم و تدريب الاجزاء على كيفية التحسين الدائم و العمل الجماعي.
3.	ضرورة وجود دوافع داخلية لدى جميع العاملين لتحسين الجودة و تدريبهم على استخدام االاساليب الاحصائية للوقاية على جودة العملية الانتاجية في كافة المجالات.
4.	نظرا لان الادارة هي الجانب الرئيسي الذي لديه القوة و القدرة على تغيير نظم التي يسير عليها العمل وهذه النظم تعتبر مسؤولية عن حوالي 85% من الاخطاء و العيوب التي تحدث في العملية الانتاجية ولان الافراد العاملين مقيدون بهذه النظم فان دمنج (Deming) يخالف الفكر التقليدي الذي يرى ان عمال الانتاج هم المسؤولون بشكل دائم عن كل المشاكل التي تحدث في الانتاج و ان 15% من الاخطاء و العيوب فقط يمكن ارجاعها الى عامل بذاته او اله بذاتها .فهو يؤكد على ضرورة تركيز اساليب الوقاية على الجودة على عيوب يصميم النظام الانتاجي اكثر من العيوب التي ترجع الى عامل بحيث او اله بعينها .
5.	يميل ديمنج الى الاعتقاد بنظرية (Y) في السلوك التنظيمي القائمة على كفاءة الافراد و رغبتهم في العمل و ميلهم للمعرفة و حبهم للعمل وامكانية حفزهم من خلال اشباع الحاجات المعنوية.
كما يعتبر العالم (Juran) جوران من اهم رواد الجودة في العصر الحديث بعد العالم (Deming) ديمنج فقد قدم في عام 1986م طريقة شاملة للتفكير في موضوع الجودة اطلق عليها اصطلاح (quality Trilogy) أي ثلاثية الجودة و هي متعلقة بمعالجة موضوع الجودة وتتكون من ثلاث عمليات :-
1.	التخطيط للجودة :- و تعتبر هذه العملية هي نقطة البداية التي تتضمن تصميم و انشاء عملية (Processes) تستطيع ان تحقق الاهداف الموضوعية في ظل ظروف التشغيل ثم ياتي بعد ذلك التنفيذ الفعلي و الذي يعمل على تشغيل الملية بافضل مستوى فعالية ممكن حسب المقاييس المحددة 
2.	الرقابة على الجودة :- في هذه العملية تحدد المقاييس التي يقيم من خلالها عملية التنفيذ 
3.	عملية تحسين الجودة :- هي الاجرءات المنتجة لتحقيق تغيير جوهري في مستوى الاداء عن طريق مجموعة من الاجراءات التي تقوم بها الادارة العليا لتقديم اساليب و نظم ادارية جديدة يكون لها هدف محدد و هو تحسين الجودة .
و قد اعاد (shewhart) و (Deming) العناصر السابقة التي حددها (Juran ) على شكل دورة متتابعة اطلقوا عليها (PDCA):-
1.خطط (plan)
2.نفذ (do)
3.قيم بناء على المعايير (check)
4.حسن بناء على نتيجة التقتيم (ِact)
و يمكن توضح المراحل السابقة من خلال الشكل التالي :-

المعنى الواسع والشامل للجودة:- 
ان التعريف المحدد للجودة يعني توافر خصائص معينة في السلعة المنتجة الا ان النظرة الحديثة لادارة الجودة تتسعم لتشمل العديد من الجوانب المختلفة في التنظيم والتي حددها ايشيكا و (Ishikawa) على انها تشمل:
أ‌.	جودة المنتج او الخدمة 
ب‌.	جودة المعلومات 
ت‌.	جودة طبقة الاداء 
ث‌.	جودة العملية الانتاجية 
ج‌.	جودة اماكن العمل
ح‌.	جودة الافراد بما فيهم العاملين والمهندسين والمديرين بكل مستوياتهم الاشرافية
خ‌.	جودة الاهداف الموضوعة …… وغيرها 

في عام 1988 قدم تارفن (Gravin) ثمانية ابعاد اساسية للجودة في مجال انتاج السلع: وهي:- 
1.	قدرو السلعة على الاداء وتحقيق الرغبات والتوقعات. 
2.	السمات المميزة للمنتج وهي حاصي الاشياء المميزة التي يمكن ان يقدمها المنتج او السلعة. 
3.	الاعتمادية او درجة الجدارة وهي احتمال فشل المنتج في القيام بوظيفة خلال فترة زمنية معينة. 
4.	درجة المطابقة:- وهي درجة مطابقة المنتج للمواصفات والمعايير التي تم تحديدها من قبل. 
5.	عمر المنتج:- مقياس لفترة السلعة على الاداء لفترات طويلة. 
6.	سهولة الصيانة والاصلاح:- وهي امكانية وسهولة وسرعة ودقة عملية الاصلاح والصيانة للسلعة. 
7.	مظهر السلعة: مجموعة من الخصائص الغير موضوعية والتي يحددها العميل بناءا على تفضيلاته الخاصة وبستخدمها في الحكم على السلعة مثل السلعة او مذاقها او رائحتها. 
8.	الجودة كما يدركها العميل: وهنا يستخدم العميل ادراكه الخاص وبعض المقاييس غير المباشرة في الحكم على السلعة وبغض النظر عن المقاييس الفعلية لجودة السلعة التي تستخدم في الحكم على السلعة وم المقاييس التي يستخدمها العميل انطباعات الاخرين وخبراته السابقة. 
ويعتبر (Juran) جوران من العلماء الذين ركزوا على شمولية تعريفه الجودة حيث بحث في موضوع (( الملاءمة للاستخدام)) ويقصد بذلك ان يكون المستخدم السلعة او الخدمة قادراً على الاعتماد عليها في انجاز ما ينبغي منها ويقول جوردان ان تلك الملائمة للاستخدام تتكون من خمسة ابعاد اساسية هي:- 
1.	جودة التصميم أي الجودة في المواصفات والخصائص المتوقع ان تكون عليها بعد الانتاج وجودة التصميم هي القدرة على تحقيق رغبات المستهلك منذ بداية العمل على انتاج السلعة او الخدمة وهي مقاييس لمدة قدرة السلعة او الخدمة على تحقيق الرغبات المحددة المستهلك. 
2.	جودة المطابقة للمواصفات أي ان تكون السلعة المنتجة مطابقة لمواصفة الجودة المحددة. 
3.	ان تكون ……
4.	الامان في الاستخدام. 
5.	الاداء عند الاستخدام الفعلي بمعنى ان تكون السلعة قادرة على تقديم الفائدة للعميل عند الاستخدام. 

اما العالم (Grosby) احد رواد حركة ادارة الجودة الشاملة فقد اخذ بالمدخل الضيق للجودة بمعنى ان تكون السلعة المنتجة مطابقة فقط للمواصفات وقد ساهمت فكرة الشمولية في كتابات حركة ادارة الجودة الشاملة في توسيع المفهوم الخاص بالعميل ليشمل كلا من العملاء الداخلين والعملاء الخارجيين على السواء فقد يكون العميل هو احد الافراد من قسم اخر داخل المنشاة وقد يكون الهميل هو المورد الذي يتم الشراء منه كما قد يكون العميل هو مؤسسة حكومية تتعامل مع المنشاة لذلك فالعملاء الداخليون هو الذين يساهمون في انجاز المنتجات التي تشبع رغبات العميل.


----------



## othman (28 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الافاضل
الاصول التاريخية لحركة ادارة الجودة الشاملة: 
بالرغم من ان النشاة الاولى لهذا المفهوم قد كانت في القطاع الصناعي في اليابان ثم في الولايات المتحدة الا انه قد وجد طريقة بشكل مطرد الى كافة القطاعات الانتاجية والخدمية التي تسعى الى تحسين نوعية الانتاج و ترقية الخدمات وزيادة الكفاءة والفعالية في الاداء بهدفه تحقيق الهدف الاساسي للمنظمة وهو رضا العملاء. 
وقد تطور مفهوم الجودة بشكل تدريجي حتى اصبح الحديث عن مدخل متكامل لمبدا الجودة والالتزام بها في مختلف مكونات العمل بالقدر الذي يشمل الجودة في المدخلات والجودة في الاتصال والجودة في نظم المعلومات والجودة في اتخاذ القرارات والجودة في السياسات التشيلية والاجراءات والجودة في الاشراف والمتابعة سعيا لتاكيد الجودة في الخدمات والمنتجات وادارة الجودة الشاملة في عنايتها ارساء نموذج نظامي متكامل هادف الى تحسين وتطوير اداء المنظمات بالقدر الذي يومن رضا العملاء عن خدماتها او منتجاتها وقد قسم فارمن (Garivn) تطور حركة الاهتمام بالجودة في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية الى اربعة فترات تاريخية:- 
المرحلة الاولى:- 
مرحلة الاهتمام بفحص المنتجات باستخدام الوسائل الفنية 
ظهرت هذه المرحلة في بداية القرن الثامن عشر وهي فترة بداية ظهور الانتاج الكبير وتلاشي نظام الانتاج الحرفي القائم على انتاج عدد محدود من المنتجات الذي كان يصاحبه متابعة الجودة الانتاج اثناء عملية الانتاج نفسها. ومع ظهور الثورة الصناعية اصبح الانتاج باحجام كبيرة مما استدعى ضرورة وجود وظيفة مستقلة تقوم على اخذ العينات وفحص المنتجات لعمرفة درجة المطابقة للمواصفات. 
مرحلة استخدام الاساليب الاحصائية في الرقابة على الجودة:- 
بداءت هذه المرحلة في بدايات القرن العشرين عندما قام رادفور (Radford) بنشر كتابه (الرقابة على جودة المنتجات) في عام 1922م الامر الذي ادى الى وجود قسم مستقل للرقابة على الجودة يعتمد على استخدام اساليب احصائية هذه المرحلة شهدت ادخال اهم الاساليب الاحصائية للرقابة على الجودة والتي شاع استخدامها خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية في اليابان وكذلك خلال فترة الخمسينات من القرن الماضي وفي هذه الاساليب:- 
أ‌-	العينات الاحصائية 
ب‌-	عينات القبول
ت‌-	الرقابة على العملية 
ث‌-	خرائط الرقابة على الجودة 

المرحلة الثالثة:- مرحلة التاكد من الجودة وضمانها. 
واهم ما يميز هذه المرحلة ظهور فكرة الرقابة الشاملة على الجودة والتي قدمها (Feigenbaum) في عام 1956م ويمكن تلخيص ميزات هذه المرحلة باربعة عناصر اساسية وهي:- 
1.	الاهتمام بدراسة تكلفة الجودة الشاملة والقرار الاقتصادي الخاص بتحديد مستوى الجودة. 
2.	ظهور مدخل الرقابة الشاملة على الجودة (TQC) الذي كان النواة الحقيقية لحركة ادارة الجودة الشاملة (TQM). 
3.	الاهتمام بقياس درجة الاعتمادية للسلع الموكنة من اكثر من جزء عند عدد من المشاكل والاعطال. 
4.	التركيز على اختفاء نسبة المعيب (Zero Detats) 

المرحلة الرابعة: مرحلة الادارة الاستراتيجية للجودة. 
وقد تميزت هذه المرحلة بمجموعة من الخصائص منها:- 
1.	الاهتمام الخاص بقضية الجودة من قبل رجال الادارة العليا ورؤساء الشركات 
2.	الربط الكامل بين قضية الجودة و قدرة الشركة على تحقيق الارباح 
3.	تعريف الجودة من وجهة نظر العميل 
4.	ادخال الجودة كجزء من عملية التخطيط الاستراتيجي للمنشاة 
5.	استخدام الجودة كسلاح تنافسي 
في عام 1992 قدم سينج (Senge) بعدا جديدا لحركة الجودة في العصر الحديث عرفت بالتنظيمات التي تتعلم من تجربتها و تجربة الاخرين و تعمل على تطوير و تحسين نفسها بشكل دائم و حتى يمكن الوصول الى هذا النوع من المنظمات يرى (سينج) ضرورة توفر ثلاثة مراحل اساسية :-
اولا :- المرحلة الاولى :-
التركيز على العاملين من خلال :-
1.	خلق روح الرغبة و التطوير المستمر لهم .
2.	ازالة المعوقات التي تحد من قدرة العاملين على الابداع 
3.	تدعيم الممارسات الجيدة التي تهدف الى تحسين عملية الممارسة في كافة اجزاء التنظيم 
ثانيا:-المرحلة الثانية \ التركيز على المديرين .
و هذا يتطلب العمل على تغيير الطريقة التي يفكر بها المديرين و توجهم نحو التعرف على العوامل الحقيقية لاداء المنظمة و اهتمامه بالتعليم الدائم للعاملين داخل المنظمة 
ثالثا :-المرحلة الثالثة :-
التركيز على جعل عملية التعلم جزء اساسي من فلسفة التنظيم و مكوناته الاساسية و اصول العاملين و الادارة الى عملية التعلم و التحسين المستمر يعتبر جزء اساسي لامكانية استمرار المشروع , و تعتبر هذه المرحلة نتاج طبيعي للمرحلة الاولى و المرحلة الثانية . 
و قد حدد لورنس (Lowerence) و سيولفان (Sulivan) سبعة خطوات اساسية يجب القيام بها للوصول الى ادارة الجودة الشاملة :-
1.وضع رغبة العميل و وجهة نظره موضوع التنفيذ في كل المراحل التشغيلية (توجد العمل)
2.تحديد كل التكاليف المترتبة على الجودة المنخفضة و ايضاح العلاقة بين هذه التكاليف و اختلاف الجودة الفعلية عما هو في ذهن العميل (توجد التكلفة ) 
3.التناسق بين عمليتي تصميم المنتج و تصنيف حتى يتم تقديم منتج بشكل منسق و بتكلفة اقل (توجد بالمجتمع ككل )
4.تغيير مفاهيم العاملين و طريقة تفكيرهم عن طريق التعليم و التدريب 
5.التاكد من تطبيق نظم ضبط الجودة في كل الاقسام مثل قسم التصميم و قسم التصنيع وقسم المبيعات و اقسام الخدمات 
6.	التاكد من تطبيق نظم ضبط الجودة اثناء الانتاج 
7. الفحص بعد الانتاج و مراجعة و تحليل مستوى المنتج النهائي ثم العمل على حل المشاكل .
المشاكل التي تعترض تحقيق ادارة الجودة الشاملة في المؤسسات الاردنية :-
1.	لامبالاة الادارة العليا 
2.	عدم وضوح اهداف الجودة الشاملة والتاكيد على كونها فلسفة ادارية 
3. عدم وجود سياسات خاصة بجودة الانتاج 
4. الافتراض الخاطئ بان حلقات الجودة تعني التحكم بالجودة 
5.	عدم الفهم الصحيح لمفهوم حلقات الجودة من حيث كونها تحقق التعاون و التفاهم و الفخر بمنتجات و انجازات الشركة 
6. عدم الوعي بارتباط الجودة الشاملة بادارة التحسين في المؤسسة 
7.	ضعف البحث السوقي و الجهل بمتطلبات الاسواق و عدم وجود احصائيات سوقية 
8.	ضعف استخدام الاحصاء في المؤسسات , و عدم الالتزام بتدريب العاملين على تقنيات الاحصاء , و عدم الاقتناع باستخدام الادارات الاحصائية .
الايزو 9000 (Iso9000) 
تعتبر كلمة Isoاختصارا للمنظمة العالمية للتوحيد القياسي (The international Organicataon for Standardicataon ).
وهي احدى المنظمات العالمية التي تهدف الى وضع انماط و مقاييس عالمية للعمل على تحسين كفاءة العملية الانتاجية و رفع مستوى الانتاجية و تخفيض التكاليف في المنظمات ,
و تعمل هذه المنظمة من خلال حوالي 180 لجنة فنية و تعتبر لجنة ادارة و ضمان الجودة هي المسؤولة عن وضع شروط (Iso9000) 
والايزو (9000) هي سلسلة من المواصفات القياسية التي تحدد المتطلبات الاساسية لنظم ادارة الجودة في المنشاءات الصناعية , و اصبحت هذه المنشاءات تسعى لتوفير متطلبات الحصول على شهادة الايزو حتى تستطيع التعامل مع دول السوق الاوربية المشتركة من خلال جعل انتاجها متطابق مع القواعد و الشروط المحددة في الايزو. و بعد الحصول عليها يتم تسجيل الشركة في دليل منظمة ايزو (Iso) 
ان الشركة التي تحصل على شهادة المطابقة مع المواصفة الدولية ستكون حريصة على ان تتعامل فقط مع الموردين الذين حصلوا هم ايضا عليها , لذلك في الشركات التي لا تتطابق اوضاعها مع الشروط المواصفة الدولية ستجد نفسها تدريجيا خارج سوق و ستفقد جزء كبير من عملائها و يمكن الاشارة الى مجموعة من المزايا التي تحققها شهادة الايزو للشركات 
1.	اقناع العملاء بان الشركة جادة في تطوير الجودة للمنتجات المقدمة لهم 
2.	التفوق على المنافسين الذين لم يحصلوا على التسجيل بعد في دليل الايزو 
3.	التمتع بميزة التقدم للعطاءات التي تشترط الحصول على الايزو 
4.	امكانية الدخول في الاسواق العالمية التي تشترط الحصول على شهادة الايزو 
5.	تجنب الاضرار و الاخطار المترتبة على سوء جودة المنتجات .


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*عفواً أخي عثمان هنا المرفقات*

أخي العزيز عثمان المرفقات هنا

وإن لم يكن فيها الكفاية فأبلغني نورد لك المزيد - إن شاء الله وبفضل وحول منه - حتى ترضى

أخوك المحب لك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*مرفقات الدورة*

ملخص المحاضرة الأولى​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
حتى تكتمل الفائدة المرجوة هل للزملاء الكرام المساعدة في عمل تلخيص للمحاضرة الأولى أو إضافات وتحسينات لبعض العناصر التي تم طرحها فيها مع توثيق الإضافة من حيث المراجع وذلك حتى نستفيد جميعاَ فهل نطمع منكم في ذلك؟؟

وسيتم إرفاق هذه المللخصات والإضافات - إن شاء الله - إلى الدورة بمسمى مرفقات دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 
التوثيق للمعلومة في غاية الأهمية حتي يستطيع الإعتماد عليها إخواننا الباحثون في أبحاثهم​ 
وجزاكم الله خيراً​ 
أخوكم المحب لكم فتوح محمد عبد العال أحمد​


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*المحاضرة الثالثة*

المحاضرة الثالثة​ 
وفيها أهم فلاسفة الجودة - إدوارد ديمنج​ 
2-3 أهم فلاسفة الجودة:​ 
عمل كثير من المفكرين في الحقبة الأخيرة على إنشاء وتطوير مفاهيم الجودة، وكان منهم من لديه أفكار عظيمة تبنتها بعض الدول والمؤسسات، ومن أبرز هؤلاء الرواد الأوائل ديمنج Deming وفيجينباوم Feigenbaum وإيشيكاوا Ishikawa وجوران Juran وتاجوشى Tajuchi وكروسبى Crosby وغيرهم.

وفيما يلي عرض لبعض هؤلاء الفلاسفة وبعض أفكارهم.

2-3-1 إدوارد ديمنج (Edward Deming)​ 
هو مهندس تصنيع أمريكي، ولد عام 1900م وحصل على الدكتوراه في الرياضيات والفيزياء. أدرك ديمنج أن الموظفين هم وحدهم الذين يتحكمون بالفعل في عملية الإنتاج. فقام بطرح نظريته المسماة بدائرة ديمنج التي بناها على أربعة محاور (خطط – نفذ – افحص – باشر). ونادى بها كوسيلة لتحسين الجودة غير أنه تم تجاهله من قبل قادة الصناعة الأمريكيين وذلك في أوائل الأربعينيات.(25)

وهو أستاذ بجامعة نيويورك، سافر لليابان بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية بناءاً على طلب الحكومة اليابانية لمساعدة صناعاتها في تحسين الإنتاجية والجودة. وكان ديمنج – كاختصاصي متمكن ومستشار نابغة - ناجحاً في مهمته لدرجة أن الحكومة اليابانية أنشأت في عام 1951م جائزة أسمتها باسمه (جائزة ديمنج) تمنح سنوياً للشركة التي تتميز من حيث الابتكار في برامج إدارة الجودة. وقد عُرف "ديمنج" بلقب "أبو الجودة" في اليابان. لكن الاعتراف بنبوغه في هذا المجال تأخر كثيراً في بلده (الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية). لقد علم اليابانيين أن الجودة الأعلى تعنى تكلفة أقل. لكن هذه الفكرة لم تكن مدركة آنذاك لدى المديرين الأمريكيين.(2)

ولقد حدد ديمنج الجودة بستة محاور وهي:​ 
أ - المحور الأول: مبادئ ديمنج الأربعة عشر لإدارة الجودة الشاملة

تثبيت الغرض من تحسين المنتج أو الخدمة. ويحتاج الأمر إلى شمولية تحسين الجودة. ويجب أن تكون لدى الإدارة رؤية طويلة المدى مبنية في النهاية على التحسين المستمر للعمليات.
التكيف مع الفلسفة الجديدة. نحن نعيش الآن في عصر اقتصادي جديد. لم نعد قادرين على الاستمرار في قبول وجود تأخير في الإنجاز، أو أخطاء، أو عيوب في الأداء البشرى. ولقد أوجدت المنافسة العالمية منافسين جدد كما أوجدت وسائل مختلفة للحصول على مزايا تنافسية. ويتوقع العملاء الآن من المنتجين أن يمدوا السوق بما هو ممتاز.
توقف الاعتماد على الفحص الشامل كطريقة أساسية لتحسين الجودة. وتستخدم المؤشرات الإحصائية لقياس الجودة بدلاً من ذلك. وأي شيء أقل من ذلك يكون مكلفاً ويرفع السعر على المستهلك. ابحث عن طريقة يمكن بها الحصول على مؤشر صحيح لمسببات الانحرافات في داخل العملية ثم حاول تحسين العملية من خلال فريق العمل ومساهمة الموظفين.
التوقف عن النظر إلى المشروع من خلال بطاقة السعر. إن السعر لا يتساوى بالضرورة مع التكلفة. ويمكن للسعر المنخفض بشكل أساسي أن يتحول بسهولة إلى تكلفة أعلى على المستهلك بعد أخذ باقي التكاليف في الاعتبار.
التحسين المستمر لعملية إنتاج السلع والخدمات. إن من وظائف الإدارة التعامل مع النظام لاكتشاف المشاكل وإتاحة الفرص لحلها. وهناك مصدران فقط للمشاكل : العمليات والناس. ويقول ديمنج إن 15% فقط من مشاكل الجودة يسببها الموظفون ويرجع الباقي للعمليات.
إيجاد التكامل بين الأساليب الحديثة والتدريب. يجب تركيز التدريب على مكان العمل وعلى تصحيح انحرافات العمليات، وأي إجراء أقل من ذلك يكون حلاً مؤقتاً فقط. وبالتركيز على تصحيح الانحرافات يصبح الأمر منطقياً لكل أداة من أدوات الرقابة الإحصائية للعمليات SPC.
تحقيق التناسق بين الإشراف والإدارة. يتسبب كفاح القائمين بالإشراف – في سبيل تحقيق الجودة – في تأخير العمل بأكثر مما يسببه زيادة صغار المديرين. ويجب ممارسة الإشراف بإعطاء أمثلة وعمل عروض، يجب أن يركز على المشاركة مع المشرف في تحسين رقابة العمليات.
إبعاد الخوف. لا يمكن إنجاز عمل فعال في وجود الخوف من السخرية أو العقاب. ويجب تشجيع الاتصالات لكي تكون في اتجاهين. كما يجب إتمام التغذية المرتدة من العامل إلى المدير ومن المدير إلى العامل. وأساس التحسين المستمر للعمليات هو التعاون والعمل كفريق في كل المستويات مع اقتسام الأهداف والحوافز بين كل من العامل والمدير.
إزالة الحواجز الموجودة بين الإدارات. التغذية المرتدة والتغذية المرتدة والتغذية المرتدة. الاتصالات والاتصالات والاتصالات. ومن الطبيعي أن توجد الاتصالات عندما يتوزع العمل بين إدارات مختلفة. وينتج عن وجود الاتصالات إزالة للعوائق بين هذه الإدارات فيحدث التعاون بينها.
تقليل الشعارات، والأهداف الرقمية، واللوحات وغير ذلك من وسائل الضغط. وسوف يحدث تحسن في العمليات نتيجة لمساهمة الموظفين عندما يطلب منهم تحقيق مستويات جديدة من الكفاءة عن غير طريق الإدارة. ويجب تشجيع التحسين عن طريق المبادرة الفردية للعامل.
تقليل الإجراءات التي تتطلب تحقيق نتيجة محددة من كل موظف على حدة. والتركيز بدلا ًمن ذلك على تكوين سلوك الفريق داخل العمل. إن الإجراءات التي تتطلب نتيجة رقمية محددة من عامل ما بمفرده سوف تنتج في النهاية مؤدياً رديئاً للعمل وتخلق الجو الملائم لارتكاب الأخطاء.
تنحية العوائق الموجودة بين العامل وبين حقه في أن يفخر بعمله. عندما تسود روح الفريق جو العمل وتستمر فإن العامل سوف يعرف تماماً ما هو متوقع منه. ويجب أن تكون الاتصالات بين قوة العمل والإدارة عند حدها الأقصى وأن يكون رضا العامل عن عمله على أعلى مستوى.
يتبع إن شاء الله​


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة الثالثة*

13- تأسيس برنامج قوى للتعليم وإعادة التدريب. وذلك ليتمكن كل موظف من العمل 
ضمن فريق من الأنداد ويتحقق ذلك من خلال التعليم ويقود إلى الاحتفاظ بالكرامة 
والرضا في محيط العمل.


14- تشجيع كل فرد داخل مكان العمل على أن يخصص جهده من أجل التطوير. وينظر 
إلى هؤلاء العمال الذين يدعمون النظام الجديد ويركزون على تطوير السياسات 
على أنهم أنشأوا النظام. وتتحقق أفضل النتائج عندما تحل الطريقة الجديدة محل 
الطريقة الحالية بهدوء. ويستمر تطبيق الطريقتين معاً لفترة من الوقت ثم يتم بعدها 
تنحية الطريقة القديمة. (6) 


وتعكس هذه النقاط فلسفة ديمنج في الاعتقاد بأن الموظف أو العامل يرغب في الأداء الجيد، وفي الاعتقاد بالحاجة لتحويل التأثير والسلطان في صنع القرار من غرفة أو غرف الإدارة إلى مواقع الإنتاج والأداء. ووفقاً لهذه الفلسفة يتعين أن يتعلم العاملون الإحصاء ليكونوا قادرين على إعداد خرائط السيطرة على الجودة، والمحافظة على تحسين مستمر للجودة. وأن يتلقى كل العاملين من أعلى مستوى وحتى أدنى مستوى تدريباً على مفاهيم السيطرة على الجودة والإحصاء. ليس هذا فقط بل إن كل فرد مدعو لأن يدرس الأداء التنظيمي لمؤسسته، وأن يقترح سبلاً لتحسينه. وهكذا فإن العاملين لا يؤدون عملهم فقط، بل يساعدون أيضاً في تحسين النظام.


وبدأت منظمات الغرب في تطبيق مدخل ديمنج في المنظمات الصناعية والخدمية حتى لقد طبقتها بلدية مدينة ماديسون الأمريكية، فعينت مستشاراً لتحسين جودة خدماتها. وبإتباع ذلك المدخل المتكامل أمكنها أن تخفض تكلفة عملياتها وتحسن جودة خدماتها. فقلت حوادث وإصابات العمل وقلت ساعات العمل الضائعة، وتحسنت كفاءة شراء واستخدام مستلزمات جهاز المدينة. وانخفضت تكلفتا الشراء والتخزين. وليس هذا فقط، بل تحسنت معنويات العاملين وانخفضت معدلات غيابهم. (2)


ب- المحور الثاني: الأمراض السبعة المميتة

من مبادئه السابقة، وأيضاً من خلال قربه من مراكز الصناعة الأمريكية ومعرفته العميقة بواقع المنشآت الأمريكية أدرك ديمنج أن هناك سبعة أمراض مميتة لا يمكن معها أن تنجح المنشآت في مهمتها نحو التحسين في الجودة، وهذه الأمراض هي:


1- الفشل في توفير موارد بشرية ومالية مناسبة لتدعم الهدف في تحسين الجودة.


2- التأكيد على الأرباح قصيرة الأجل والفائدة التي يحصل عليها المساهم.

3- عجز الإدارة نتيجة التنقل المستمر بين الوظائف.

4- استخدام الإدارة للمعلومات المتاحة بسهولة دون الاهتمام بما هو مطلوب لتحسين 
العملية. 

5- اعتماد تقييم الأداء السنوي على الملاحظات والأحكام.

6- تكاليف العناية الصحية الكبيرة.

7- الأعباء القانونية الزائدة. (25)

ج - المحور الثالث: المعوقات الستة عشر

1- الأمل بالحلول الفورية.

2- الحلول الافتراضية.

3- البحث عن الأمثلة للمشاكل.

4- التعليم الخاطئ بالمدارس.

5- التعليم السيئ للطرق الإحصائية.

6- الانطلاقات الفاشلة.

7- استخدام المعايير العسكرية بالمصانع.

8- الاستخدام السيئ للحاسوب الآلي.

9- نقص النماذج.

10- الافتراض بضرورة فقط مطابقة المواصفات.

11- مغالطة مبدأ صفر عيب.

12- الحاجة لتتوافر الجهود.

13- عدم دعم الإدارة العليا.

14- العمل الانفرادي.

15- النظر للربح القصير.

16- عدم تطبيق نظرية تحسين الجودة. (26)

د - المحور الرابع: المناخ الجيد

إن المناخ الجيد الذي يكون فيه العمال والإدارة يجمعهم التفاهم وعدم الخوف من أن التحسين الذي يؤدي إلى زيادة الإنتاجية قد يجعل الإدارة تستغني عنهم، فإن المنشأة عليها أن ترعى عمالها، وتوفر لهم المناخ المناسب للإبداع، وتغرس في ثقافتهم أن الجودة إن كان لها في المنشأة وجود فبأيديهم واستمرارها يكون بهم، وكذلك لابد من توفر الأدوات المساعدة للقيام بالجودة من هدوء واستقرار ونظم الاتصالات بين إدارات المنشاة المختلفة.


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة الثالثة*

ھ - المحور الخامس: نظام المعرفة العميق 

حيث يرى ديمنج أن المنشأة التي تطمح إلى أن تتبنى فكر الجودة وبالتالي تحسين الإنتاج لابد أن يتوفر لديها نظاماً معرفياً عميقاً تعتمد عليه بحيث تكون جميع القرارات في إدارة الجودة مبنية على المعرفة المستقاة من البيانات والدراسات والإحصاءات، كما يرى أن المنشأة التي تتبنى فكر الجودة لابد لها من أن تتبنى نظرية علم النفس والذي يهدف إلى تفهم سلوكيات العاملين ورغباتهم بهدف الوصول إلى إرضاء العامل من أجل عطاء أحسن. (25)

ذ – المحور السادس: عجلة ديمنج (The PDCA Cycle)

تشمل عجلة ديمنج المبينة بالشكل رقم (2-2) على أربعة نشاطات يتم القيام بها بشكل دوري دون أي توقف بحيث ترتبط بين المنتج أو الخدمة وبين حاجة المستهلك في ضوء الموارد المتاحة للمنظمة، وهذه النشاطات هي:

1- خطط (Plan) للتحسين أو لمعالجة المشكلة.


2- نفذ (Do) الخطة على نطاق ضيق للتجربة.


3- افحص (Check)فعالية التطبيق في النطاق الضيق.


4- باشر (Act) العمل وفق الخطة. (14)







​ 
شكل (2-2) عجلة ديمنج(14)​ 





وعجلة ديمنج تعتبر من أهم المبادئ التي قامت عليها فلسفة ديمنج لتبنى نظام الجودة في أي منشأة ويطلق عليها أيضاً (دورة التعليم والتحسين) وهي ترتكز على النشاطات الأربعة السابقة، حيث يرى أن المنشأة[1] التي ترغب في التحسين لابد لها من إتباع هذه الدورة ثم تعيدها من جديد من الخطوة الأولى بعد المعرفة الجديدة وتتحرك إلى الأمام. (25)

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

[1] تم استخدام كلمة المنظمة والمؤسسة والمنشأة والشركة تبادليا في هذا البحث.



[GRADE="8B0000 FF0000 FF7F50"] 
في المحاضرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتعرض لفلاسفة آخرين وأهم أفكارهم
[/GRADE]​

drawGradient()


----------



## nagopc (30 يوليو 2006)

*ما اقدرش اترجم لكن ممكن انقل*

8. W. EDWARD DEMING'S 14 POINTS


· These set the tone for the modern concern with quality [ get source]



1. Innovate and allocate resources to fulfill the long-term needs of the company and customer rather than short-term profitability. 
2. Discard the old philosophy of accepting nonconforming products and services. 
3. Eliminate dependance on mass inspection for quality control; instead, depend on process control, through statistical techniques. 
4. Reduce the number of multiple source suppliers. Price has no meaning without an integral consideration for quality. Encourage suppliers to use statistical process control. 
5. Use statistical techniques to identify the two sources of waste -- system (85%) and local faults (15%); strive to constantly reduce this waste. 
6. Institute more through, better job related training. 
7. Provide supervision with knowledge of statistical methods; encourage use of these methods to identify which nonconformities should be investigated for solution. 
8. Reduce fear throughout the organization by encouraging open, two-way, non-punitive communication. The economic loss resulting from fear to ask questions or reporting trouble is appalling. 
9. Help reduce waste by encouraging design, research, and sales people to learn more about the problems of production. 
10. Eliminate the use of goals and slogans to encourage productivity, unless training and management support is also provided. 
11. Closely examine the impact of work standards. Do they consider quality or help anyone do a better job? They often act as an impediment to productivity improvement. 
12. Institute rudimentary statistical training on a broad scale. 
13. Institute a vigorous program for retraining people in new skills, to keep up with changes in materials, methods, product designs and machinery. 
14. Create a structure in top management that will push every day for continuous quality improvement. 
7. TOTAL QUALITY CONTROL


· Developed by Dr. A.V. Feigenbaum in the 1950's at G.E.



· Includes all level of management.



· quality should be first and foremost in everybodies minds



· In the production cycle the quality control activities are defined as,



1. New design 
- selling quality products

- engineering quality products

- planning quality processes

2. Incoming material control 
- buying quality material

- receiving and inspecting quality material

3. Product Control, 
- Manufacturing quality parts and products

- inspecting and testing quality products

- shipping quality products

- installing and servicing quality products



· Basic requirements for implementation,

1. Management must re-emphasize the quality responsibilities, and accountabilities of each employee, regardless of position

2. Create a Quality Department that will be responsible for the maintenance of quality.

. TOTAL QUALITY MANAGEMENT (TQM)


· A quality philosophy that reaches all levels of an organization.



· There is no well defined standard.



· One tool to help assessment of problems is the list of questions below, [Nordeen, 1993]

1. Why does the product have poor quality and/or why does the service of the product have poor quality? 
2. Why was the product not correct and/or why was the service of the product not correct? 
3. Why was the total process for developing and producing the product and its relatedd systems not capable, and why did the people not have the required knowledge and skills? 
4. Why is the importance of the organizational processes, knowledge, and skills not recognized in the business plan and management of the organization? 
5. Why does senior leadership not understand? ​
http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/eod/quality/quality-40.html


----------



## nagopc (30 يوليو 2006)

http://mmsec.com/m3-files/tqm-s-f.htm

النجاح والفشل في ادارة الجودة الشاملة

http://mmsec.com/m3-files/tqm&leader.htm


إدارة الجودة الشاملة والقيادة

http://mmsec.com/m3-files/tqm3.htm

الجودة ودورها في التنمية الاقتصادية

http://mmsec.com/m3-files/tqm4.htm

الجودة الشاملة فلسفة وتخطيط جيم هيريرا


----------



## othman (1 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة الافاضال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ادوارد ديمنج Edward Deming w
بدا حياته العملية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كمتخصص في علم الإحصاء ولقد كان له الفضل في تعليم اليابانيين استخدام الأساليب الإحصائية في الرقابة على الجودة وقد انشات الحكومة اليابانية في عام 1951 جائزة أسمتها باسمه(جائزة ديمنج) تمنح سنويا للشركة التي تتميز من حيث الابتكار في برامج إدارة الجودة وقد عرف ديمنج في اليابان بلقب( أبو الجودة) ويركز ديمنج على درجة مطابقة المنتج أو الخدمة للمواصفات الموضوعة عن طريق تخفيض درجة عدم التأكد والتباين في كل من التصميم والعملية الإنتاجية وحتى يمكن تحقيق ذلك الاقتراح ، ابتاع حلقة لا تنتهي من الخطوات تبدأ من تصميم المنتج ومرورا بعملية التصنيع ذاتها ثم عملية الفحص والاختبار ثم مرحلة البيع والتي يتبعها دراسة مسحية للسوق تستخدم نتائجها في إعادة التصميم وإعادة تعديل طريقة التصنيع
ويرى Deming ان تحقيق مستوى مرتفع من الجودة يؤدي إلى تحقيق مستوى أفضل من الإنتاجية مما يترتب عليه تقوية المركز التنافسي للمنشاة في الأجل الطويل.
واقترح Deming ان يكون كل عامل في المنشاة على دراية ببعض الأساليب الإحصائية مثل التصوير البياني للإحصائيات وتقسيم المعلومات الخاصة بمشاكل الجودة إلى مجموعات حسب أهميتها وتحليل لسباب التباين في مستوى الجودة وتصوير ذلك بيانا.
وقدم Deming مدخلين أساسين يمكن استخدامها لتحسين العملية الإنتاجية، أما المدخل الغول فهو القضاء على كل السباب الشائعة لمشاكل الجودة والمتوارثة في النظام الإنتاجي مثل التصميم غير الجيد للمنتجات والتعريب غير الكافي للعاملين بالإضافة إلى ظروف العمل السيئة أما المدخل الثاني فهو منح الأسباب الخاصة بسوء الجودة والتي يمكن عزلها ونسبتها إلى شخص معين أو إلى جهة محددة أو إلى شحنة معين من المواد.
وقدم برنامجا متكاملا يتكون من أربعة عشر نقطة يمكن الاعتماد عليه فيه تحقيق تميز في جودة المنتجات وهي:
1-	خلق نوع من الاتساق وعدم التعارض بين الأهداف.
2-	ان يتم قيادة المنظمة نحو التغيير.
3- ان يتم بناء الجودة في المنتج ويجب التوقف عن الاعتماد على الفحص بقصد اكتشاف الأخطاء.
4-	خلق علاقة طويلة الآجل مع الأطراف المتعاملة مع المنظمة تقوم على الأداء بدلا من تحقيق أعمال وصفقات تقوم على أساس السعر.
5-	حسن بشكل دائم المنتج ومستوى جودته والخدمات التي تقدم.
6-	أبدا التدريب فورا 
7-	ركز على دور القيادة في عملية التطوير.
8-	اعمل على إزالة الخوف لدى فريق العمل.
9-	اقضي على الحواجز القائمة بين الأقسام المختلفة.
10-	توقف عن تهديد العاملين وتوجيه اللوم إليهم.
11- شجع وساعد الآخرين وحسن طريقتهم في الأداء.
12-	اكسر حاجز عدم الاعتزاز بالعمل الموجود لدى البعض.
13-	قم إنشاء برنامج جاد من التعليم والتحسين الذاتي.
14-	أوضح الالتزام الدائم للإدارة يكل من الجودة والإنتاجية.


----------



## فتوح (1 أغسطس 2006)

*لو كان موثقاً؟؟*

أخي عثمان جزاك الله خيراً على جهدك الطيب المبارك ومشاركاتك المفعمة بالتعاون والعطاء

ولكن أخي الحبيب نتمنى ان يكون هناك توثيق لهذه المعلومات الطيبة حتى يتمكن إخواننا الباحثون من التعامل معها 

جزاك الله خيراً وفي انتظار جديدك 

المحب لك أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## فتوح (1 أغسطس 2006)

*تعرفك للجودة وتعريفك لإدارة الجودة الشاملة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
في المحاضرة الأولى تم ذكر بعض التعاريف للجودة وفي المحاضرة الثانية تم ذكر بعض التعاريف لإدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 
فما تعريفك أنت للجودة ولإدارة الجودة الشاملة ؟​ 
وسيتم إرفاق هذه التعريفات والإضافات - إن شاء الله - إلى الدورة بمسمى مرفقات دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 
التوثيق للمعلومة في غاية الأهمية حتي يستطيع الإعتماد عليها إخواننا الباحثون في أبحاثهم​ 
وجزاكم الله خيراً​ 

أخوكم المحب لكم فتوح محمد عبد العال أحمد​


----------



## فتوح (2 أغسطس 2006)

*المحاضرة الرابعة*

المحاضرة الرابعة​ 
وفيها استكمال لأهم فلاسفة الجودة ​ 

2-3-2 أرماند ف. فيجينباوم (Feigenbaum)​

هو أحد فلاسفة الجودة الأمريكيين ولد عام 1922م. تقلد منصب أفضل خبراء الجودة لدى شركة جنرال الكتريك. ويحمل شهادة الدكتوراة من معهد (ماساشوسيتس) التكنولوجي، ويعد من أهم فلاسفة الجودة الذين أسهموا في فكر الجودة المعاصر. (25)​ 
فيجينباوم مثل ديمنج وجوران وصل إلى نتائجه من خلال العمل في اليابان وقد قدم فيجينباوم نظام لدمج الجهود لتطوير والمحافظة وتحسين الجودة بواسطة مجموعات مختلفة في التنظيم، وإذا لم يتم هذا فلن يمكن بناء الجودة في المراحل الأولى للعملية.​ 

وترجع الجهود التاريخية لاستخدام تعبير (الرقابة على الجودة الشاملة) إلى إحدى المقالات التي قدمها في نهاية عام 1956م ففي تلك المقالة تم تقديم فكرة الرقابة الشاملة على الجودة كنوع من أنواع الرقابة على الجودة التي يمكن أن تستخدم في التوفيق بين متطلبات العملاء نحو مزيد من الجودة والمشكلة التقليدية التي يواجهها رجال الأعمال وهي زيادة التكاليف المترتبة على ذلك. (4)​ 

ولقد طور فيجينباوم مفهوم الإدارة الشاملة على الجودة (TQM) في كتابه الشهير الذي صدر في عام 1961م (Total Quality Control). حيث أشار إلى أن المسئولية عن الجودة يجب أن تكون على من يؤدون كل عمل. وحيث يشار لهذا بمفهوم "الجودة من المنبع"، ويعنى أن كل عامل أو موظف، أو سكرتير، أو مهندس، أو بائع، يجب أن يكون مسئولاً عن أداء عمله، بجودة كاملة. وفي السيطرة الشاملة على الجودة، تكون جودة المنتج أعلى أهمية من معدلات أو أحجام الإنتاج، ويكون للعاملين حق إيقاف الإنتاج وقت حدوث أي مشكلة في الجودة.(7)​ 

ويعرف "فيجينباوم" مراقبة الجودة الشاملة بأنها: "الجودة الشاملة تعنى التوجه بالتميز أكثر من التوجه بالعيوب" حيث يرى أن الجودة الشاملة هي عملية استراتيجية تتطلب وعياً من قبل كل فرد في المنشأة وأن التوجه بالتميز أكثر فائدة ومنفعة للمنشأة من التوجه بالعيوب، ولتحقيق الجودة الشاملة لابد من توفر المحاور الثلاثة التالية: 

‌أ- تطبيق الخطوات الثلاثة اللازمة لتحسين الجودة.​ 
‌ب- معرفة الأخطاء الأربعة القاتلة للجودة والقضاء عليها.​ 
‌ج- تطبيق المبادئ التسعة عشر التي وضعها من أجل تحسين الجودة.​ 
أ - الخطوات الثلاثة اللازمة لتحسين الجودة عند فيجينباوم​ 
1- التركيز على القيادة في الجودة.​ 
2- استخدام تكنولوجيا الجودة الحديثة باستخدام توكيد الجودة بدلاً من طرق الفحص التقليدية.​ 
3- الالتزام التنظيمي واستمرارية التحفيز لجميع أركان المنشأة.​ 
ب - الأخطاء الأربعة القاتلة للجودة كما يراها فيجينباوم​ 
من فلسفة فيجينباوم لتحسين الجودة أن هناك أربعة أخطاء قاتلة، يجب على المنشأة أن تتعامل معها بحسم، وإذا لم تفعل فإنها ستكون عائقة لها في تحقيق مستوى الجودة المطلوب. وهذه الأخطاء هي:​ 
1- من الخطأ أخذ الجودة كموضة.​ 
2- من الخطأ الاعتماد على الحكومات في حماية المنتجات، ولكن يجب الاعتماد على الجودة.​ 
3- من الخطأ أن تنتج المنتجات في خارج الدولة من أجل تحقيق الجودة.​ 
4- من الخطأ أن تقتصر الجودة على خط الإنتاج بل يجب توفرها في كل أجزاء المنشأة.​



ج - مبادئ فيجينباوم التسعة عشر لتحسين الجودة

إحدى الخطوات الثلاث لنظام الجودة عند فيجينباوم هو مجموعة من المبادئ، لكي تحقق المنشأة الجودة عليها أن تطبق هذه المبادئ وهي:

1- تطبيق مراقبة الجودة على كل المنشأة.

2- أن تختار المنشأة بين نوعين من الجودة، الجودة برفاهية أو الجودة العادية.

3- الرقابة.

4- التكامل.

5- الجودة تؤدى إلى زيادة الأرباح.

6- الجودة عبارة عن شيء متوقع، وليس عبارة عن رغبة. ويعنى بذلك أن تكون جزءاً أساسياً من المنتج.

7- يؤثر الأفراد في الجودة حيث أن أعظم تحسينات الجودة تأتى من تحسين الأفراد للعملية وليس بإضافة آلات.

8- مراقبة الجودة الشاملة لجميع المنتجات والخدمات.

9- مراقبة الجودة دورة حياة كاملة وشاملة، (أي من بدأ التصميم وحتى المنتج الخارج).

10- التحكم في العملية.

11- يمكن تعريف نظام الجودة الشاملة: على أنه نظام العمل المتفق عليه في كل أنحاء المنشأة ويوفر هذا النظام مراقبة مستمرة ومتكاملة لكل الأنشطة الرئيسية ويجعل المنشأة منظمة واسعة المدى.

12- الفوائد: وهي التي تنتج من برامج الجودة الشاملة، وهي عبارة عن التحسينات في جودة المنتج والتصميم والتقليل في نفقات التشغيل والفاقد وتحسين معنويات العاملين وتقليل الاختناقات في خطوط الإنتاج.

13- تكلفة الجودة: وهي وسائل لقياس أنشطة مراقبة الجودة الشاملة، وتشمل التكلفة الوقائية، وتكاليف التقييم، وتكاليف الفشل الداخلي والفشل الخارجي.

14- التنظيم لمراقبة الجودة: حيث الجودة تعتبر وظيفة كل فرد في المنشأة.

15- تعيين مدربين للتدريب على الجودة ولا يكون عملهم البحث عن الأخطاء.

16- الالتزام المستمر لبرنامج مراقبة الجودة الشاملة وعدم اعتباره تحسيناً مؤقتاً أو مشروعاً لتقليل تكلفة الجودة.

17- استخدام الأدوات الإحصائية عندما يكون استخدامها مفيداً.

18- الميكنة الآلية ليست علاجاً لجميع المشاكل، فيجب التأكد من أن أنشطة التوجه بالفرد تم تطبيقها قبل الاقتناع بأن الميكنة الآلية هي الحل، حيث أنها معقدة وقد تصبح كابوساً حقيقياً في التطبيق.

19- يجب أن يكون الشخص الذي يخلق المنتج أو يوفر الخدمة قادراً على التحكم في جودة المنتج أو الخدمة ولابد من تفويض السلطة إذا كان ذلك ضرورياً. (25)​


----------



## فتوح (2 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة الرابعة*

2-3-3 كارو إيشيكاوا (Kaoru Ishikawa)​ 

كارو إيشيكاوا (1915م – 1989م) من الرواد اليابانيين في مجال الجودة، وكان والده (اشيرو) رئيسا لجمعيتين يا بانيتين شهيرتين هما:

· اتحاد المنشآت الاقتصادية اليابانية.

· الاتحاد الياباني للعلوم والهندسة.

وساعدته مكانة والده العلمية والعملية أن يلتقي بعدد كبير من العلماء من خارج اليابان وداخلها، وحضور المحاضرات القيمة التي كان هؤلاء العلماء يلقونها. وتخرج إيشيكاوا من جامعة طوكيو عام 1939م تخصص كيمياء تطبيقية، وحصل في عام 1952م على جائزة ديمنج تكريماً له على إسهاماته في مجال الجودة.

أ - فلسفة إيشيكاوا ​ 
يعد إيشيكاوا الأب الحقيقي لحلقات الجودة باعتباره أول من نادى بتكوين عدد من العاملين طوعياً يتراوح عددهم من 4- 8 عاملين وتكون مهمتهم التعرف على المشاكل التي يواجهونها وطرح أفضل الطرق لحلها. (13)

وأصدر هذا العالم الياباني كتاباً أسماه "مرشد إلى السيطرة على الجودة". كما اقترح أيضاً مخططات تحليل عظمة السمكة والتي تشبه هيكلاً عظمياً لسمكة. وحيث تمثل العظام أو الأشواك مسببات محتملة لمشكلة معينة فتستخدم لتتبع شكاوى العملاء عن الجودة. وتحديد مصدر أو مصادر الخطأ أو القصور.

ويرى إيشيكاوا أنه بينما تنحصر المسئولية عن جودة المنتج في الشركات الأمريكية في عدد محدود من طاقم الإدارة، فإن كل المديرين اليابانيين مسئولون عن الجودة وملتزمون بها. (7)

وركز إيشيكاوا على أهمية شمول مراقبة الجودة على خدمة ما بعد البيع، ومشاركة العاملين بكافة مستوياتهم في عملية مراقبة الجودة.، من خلال قيامه بتصنيف أدوات الجودة الإحصائية إلى مجموعات وربط كل مجموعة بمستوى معين من العاملين كما يلي:

1- المجموعة الأولى: الأدوات التي يمكن تعلمها وتطبيقها من قبل أي شخص في الشركة من أجل تقييم مشاكل الجودة، ومن هذه الأدوات (السبب والأثر، تحليل باريتو، خرائط مراقبة العمليات، المدرجات التكرارية، مخططات التشتت، وأدوات الفحص).

2- المجموعة الثانية: الأدوات التي يمكن استخدامها من قبل المديرين وخبراء الجودة وهي تتضمن اختبار الفرضيات والعينات.

3- المجموعة الثالثة: الأدوات التي تستخدم في حل المشاكل الإحصائية المتقدمة والمستخدمة من قبل خبراء الجودة والمستشارين وهي تتضمن أدوات بحوث العمليات. (14)

ب - مبادئ الجودة عند إيشيكاوا​ 
صاغ إيشيكاوا فلسفته في تحسين ومراقبة الجودة الشاملة على المبادئ التالية:

1- تبدأ الجودة بالتعليم.

2- الخطوة الأولى للجودة هي معرفة متطلبات العميل.

3- الوضع المثالي لرقابة الجودة يتم عندما لا يكون الفحص ضرورياً.

4- العمل على إزالة السبب وليس الأعراض.

5- مراقبة الجودة هي مسئولية جميع العاملين في جميع القطاعات.

6- عدم الخلط بين الوسائل والأهداف.

7- وضع الجودة في المقام الأول.

8- التسويق هو المدخل والمخرج للجودة.

9- يجب على الإدارة العليا ألا تظهر الغضب عندما يقوم العاملين تحت رئاستهم بتقديم الحقائق لهم.

10- يمكن حل 95% من المشاكل عن طريق الأدوات السبعة لمراقبة الجودة.

11- تعتبر البيانات التي لا تضيف معلومات على أنها بيانات خاطئة.(25)

2-3-4 جوزيف م. جوران ( Joseph M. Juran )​ 
ولد جوزيف جوران عام 1904م في رومانيا وقدم إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1912م وتخرج من كلية الهندسة بجامعة ( مانيسوتا ) وعمل أستاذاً بجامعة نيويورك وفي نفس الوقت عمل أيضاً في إدارة التفتيش والمعاينة التابعة لشركة ( هوثورن الكهربية الغربية ). وكما حدث لديمنج فإن جوران قد تأخر اكتشافه والاعتراف به من قبل الشركات الأمريكية. وقد دعي جوران إلى اليابان عام 1950م بواسطة نقابة العلماء والمهندسين وركزت محاضراته على الأبعاد الإدارية لعمليات التخطيط والتنظيم والرقابة واستخدام الإحصاء في السيطرة على الجودة, والتحسين المستمر لكل مجال من مجالات جودة المنتج, وأهمية التأكيد على مسئولية الإدارة في تحقيق الجودة وضرورة وضع الأهداف.

وقام بتأليف عدد من الكتب في مجال إدارة الجودة الشاملة تلقاها المختصون باهتمام كبير, ومن أشهر كتبه (مراقبة الجودة Quality Control Hand Book) عام 1951م. كما قام أيضاً بتأسيس ( معهد جوران ) وهو معهد متخصص في إدارة الجودة.

وتقوم فلسفة جوران في مجال تحسين الجودة على أساس صياغة أسلوب لإنشاء الشركة الموجهة نحو العميل. فهو يرى أن "التركيز على الجودة من أجل العميل يجب أن يدخل في صميم كل عملية وكل نظام في الشركة". وعليه فهو يرى أن تعريف الجودة يبنى على أساس أنها تتكون من مفهومين مختلفين هما:

1- التوجه بالدخل: وهو يعنى وضع كل ما يريده العميل في المنتج وهذا سيرفع من دخل المنتج العائد.

2- التوجه بالتكلفة: وهو يعنى خلو المنتج من كل العيوب. (25)


----------



## فتوح (2 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة الرابعة*

أ - ثلاثية جوران:

كما في دورة ديمنج للتعليم والتحسين المستمر وكما في لقاح الجودة الواقي لدى كروسبى فإن جوران قدم فلسفته في تحسين وتطوير نظم الجودة فيما يطلق عليه اسم ( ثلاثية جوران ) شكل رقم (2-a). والتي يرى من خلالها أنه على المنشآت التي تريد أن تتبنى فكر الجودة ونظمها أن تحقق ذلك من خلال خطوات ثلاث ذات ترابط وتكامل بينها وذات استمرارية وهذه الخطوات هي : ( التخطيط للجودة – ومراقبة الجودة – وتحسين الجودة ) وهذه الخطوات يجب أن تتم بالترتيب بحيث تسلم كل عملية التي تليها. (25)






​ 

ثلاثية جوران شكل رقم ( 2- a ) (25)​ 


*· *التخطيط للجودة:

وقام جوران بتقسيمه إلى خطوات أساسية هي:

1- تحديد من هم العملاء الداخليين ( Internal Customers ).

2- تحديد من هم العملاء الخارجيين (External Customers ).

3- تطوير خصائص المنتج الذي يفي بحاجات العميل.

4- تطوير العمليات القادرة على إنتاج تلك الخصائص.

5- تحويل خطط الإنتاج إلى قوى التشغيل.

*· *مراقبة الجودة:

وقد قام بتقسيمه إلى ثلاث خطوات هي:

6- تقييم الأداء الحالي للتشغيل.

7- مقارنة الأداء الحالي بالأهداف.

1- التصرف وفقاً للاختلافات.

*· *تحسين الجودة:

وقد ركز جوران اهتمامه بها لإيمانه بأن عمليات التحسين المستمرة بمثابة القلب لإدارة الجودة الشاملة, وهي لا تقتصر على الجودة الخاصة بالمنتج أو الخدمة, ولكن أيضاً تشمل تحسين العمليات. (14)

ب - مبادئ جوران العشرة لتحسين الجودة

وقد ركز جوران اهتمامه وجود فرق عمل لحل ومعالجة بعض المشاكل التي تظهر أثناء العمل, وركز على ضرورة مشاركة جميع العاملين في المنشاة في هذه الفرق بعد تأهيلهم لذلك, وهو يرى أن أي مؤسسة تريد أن تحسين الجودة فعليها بالمبادئ العشرة التالية: 

1- ضمان أن جميع العاملين مدركين أهمية التطوير.

2- تحديد الأهداف.

3- إنشاء الهيكل التنظيمي لضمان أن الأهداف موضوعة على عمليات وإجراءات المنظمة.

4- ضمان أن جميع العاملين مدربين.

5- ضمان أن المشاكل التي تعرقل تطوير الجودة تزال عن طريق فريق لحل المشاكل.

6- ضمان أن تقدم الجودة مراقب بصورة ثابتة.

7- ضمان أن الإسهامات المميزة للجودة معرفة بالمنظمة.

8- ضمان أن التقدم والمساهمات البارزة تنشر بالمنظمة.

9- قياس جميع العمليات والتحسين.

10-ضمان أن جميع عمليات التحسين المستمر على الجودة وإنشاء أهداف جديدة للجودة تتطابق مع نظام الإدارة. (26)

 ومن واقع ممارسة جوران لنظم إدارة الجودة الشاملة فهو يرى أن ما يقارب من 80% 

 من عيوب الجودة ناتج عن عوامل تستطيع الإدارة التحكم فيها, ولذلك يؤكد جوران أن 

 على الإدارة العليا في أية منشأة الاهتمام بعملية التحسين المستمر للجودة وذلك من خلال 

 تطبيق نموذج ثلاثية الجودة, تخطيط الجودة, ومراقبة الجودة, وتحسين الجودة. (13)

نشكر لكم حسن متابعتكم ونستمكل في اللقاء القادم إن شاء​


----------



## othman (4 أغسطس 2006)

ارماند فينبيوم Armand feigenbanm :
طور فينبيوم مفهوم السيطرة الشاملة على الجودة TQC في كتابه الشهير الذي صدر عام 1983 حيث أشار إلى إن المسؤولية عن الجودة يجب ان تكون على من يؤدون العمل وحيث يشار لهذا المفهوم ب( الجودة من المنبع) ويعني ان كل عامل أو موظف أو سكرتير أو مهندس أو بائع يجب ان يكون مسئولا عن أداء عمله بجودة كاملة.
وفي السيطرة الشاملة على الجودة تكون جودة المنتج أعلى أهمية من معدلات أو أحجام الإنتاج، ويكون للعاملين حق إيقاف الإنتاج وفق حدوث أية مشكلة في الجودة .


----------



## othman (4 أغسطس 2006)

كاروايشيكاوا Kaoru Ishikawa: 
أصدر ايشيكاوا كتابا سماه مرشد السيطرة على الجودة وينسب إليه مفهوم حلقات الجودة أو اقل انه أبو حلقات الجودة Q.C كما اقترح أيضا مخططات أو تحليل عظمة السمكة والتي تستخدم لتتبع شكاوى العملاء عن الجودة، وتحديد مصدر أو مصادر الخطأ أو القصور. 
ويرى ايشيكاوا انه بينما تنحصر المسؤولية عن جودة المنتج في الشركات الأمريكية عند عدد محدود من طاقم الإدارة فان كل المديرين اليابانيين مسؤولون عن الجودة وملتزمون بها.


----------



## othman (4 أغسطس 2006)

3-4	جوزيف جوران Joseph Guran : 
قام بتدريب بادئ الجودة لليابانيين في الخمسينات وكان له دور ملحوظ في نجاح برامج الجودة خلال تلك الفترة، ويرى Guran ان الجودة يجب ان تكون على مستويين هما دور المنشاة في تقديم منتج ذو جودة عالية ودور كل قسم داخل المنشاة في ان يقوم بالعملية الإنتاجية بمستوى جودة مرتفع .
ويتحقق المستوى الأول لا بد من قيام المنشاة بالعديد من الأنشطة والتي تشمل: بحوث التسويق، تطوير المنتج، تصميم المنتج وطريقة التصنيع، تخطيط الإنتاج، الشراء، الرقابة على عملية الإنتاج، الفحص والاختبار للوحدات المنتجة والمشتراة، عملية البيع التي يجري فيها دراسة عن درجة رضا العميل بغرض الحصول على معلومات مرتدة لإجراء التعديلات المناسبة، ويلعب المديرون دورا هاما في تحميس الأفراد في كل المشتريات على اعتبار الجودة هدف وفلسفة للمنشاة.
ويركز مدخل Guran على ثلاثة عمليات أساسية خاصة بالجودة وهي:
1-	الرقابة على الجودة.
2-	عملية تحسين الجودة عن طريق تحليل المشاكل الخاصة بالجودة وعلاجها.
3-	عملية التخطيط للجودة ووضع برنامج مستوى للجودة يمكن من خلاله متابعة عملية الجودة.
ويرى Guran ان تحقيق طفرة في الجودة وحل المشاكل يتطلب إتباع ثلاثة خطوات أساسية هي:
1-	دراسة الأعراض.
2-	تشخيص الأسباب.
3-	وضع العلاج الملائم.
ويرى Guran ان التخطيط الاستراتيجي للجودة يجب ان يتم بصورة مشابهة لعملية التخطيط لمالكي المنشاة من خلال تحديد الأهداف طويلة وقصيرة الأجل وان توضع اولويات وان يتم مقارنة النتائج مع الخطط السابقة.
وتعمل فلسفة Guran في نجاحها بشكل رئيسي على التدريب على المفاهيم الأساسية لإدارة الجودة مستندا بذلك على التجربة اليابانية والتي تضمن تحقيق وضع تنافسي أفضل.


----------



## nagopc (4 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر المشرف قبل الكاتبين و المشاركين ... لاول مره نجد موضوع دسم شيق متكامل دون اضاعة الوقت و المجهود في قراءات شكر و عافية لا لزمة لهم تخيلوا معي كان زمان عدد صفحات الموضوع وصلت 40 صفحة مثلا و نعيش علي ما نوصل لمعلومة.
و عشمي ان يستمر المشرف الهمام في تنظيمة الذي يدل علي وعية الععالي و شكر لكل المشاركين بالعلم و المعرفة... دركم ياشباب الاسلام


----------



## othman (4 أغسطس 2006)

الى الاستاذ فتوح المحترم
الى الاخوة المشاركين في دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كما طلب مني استاذي الفاضل فتوح ان يكون هناك توثيق للمعلومات فجراه الله خيرا ذكرني بذلك لذا اني استفدت من المصادر التالية في موضوع ادارة الجودة الشاملة واليكم هذه المصادر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اساسياب ادارة الجودة الشاملة / ريتشارد ل. ويليام – الطبعة الاولى – 1999
ادارة الجودة الشاملة ولايراد / احمد سيد مصطفى – 1998.
ادوات الجودة الشاملة من الف الى الياء / جون مارش (ترجمة عبدالفتاح السيد النعماني -1996.
نطبيق ادارة الجودة الشاملة على القطاع العام / طالب يونس واخرون -1996.
ادارة الجودة الشاملة ومتطلبات التاهل للايزو / علي السلمي – 1997.
ادارة الجودة الشاملة / خضير كاظم حمود – 2000.
ادارة الانتاج والعمليات / الدكتور منعم زمزير الموسوي – 1995.
اخوكم المحب
عثمان يونس


----------



## nagopc (5 أغسطس 2006)

*TQM Tools*

Here follows a brief description of the basic set of Total Quality Management tools. They are:

• Pareto Principle 
• Scatter Plots 
• Control Charts 
• Flow Charts 
• Cause and Effect , Fishbone, Ishikawa Diagram 
• Histogram or Bar Graph 
• Check Lists 
• Check Sheets 

:55: 
مجموعة الادوات المستخدمة في الجوده من استباط المشاكل و تحليلها 
و جمعتها من خلال مواقع الانترنت و تركن الوصلات تعمل حتي يمكن تتبع الموقع نفسة
4 ملفات بالعربية و 1 انجليزي يجمعهم :3: 

اشكركم علي هذا المجهود
هشام سمير
tqc tools.zip
TQM Tools.zip​


----------



## فتوح (6 أغسطس 2006)

*المحاضرة الخامسة*

المحاضرة الخامسة​ 
وفيها استكمال لأهم فلاسفة الجودة - مراحل تطور الجودة - عناصر إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 
*2-4-5 *جينيشى تاجوشى ( Genichi Taguchi )​ 
عمل تاجوشى مستشاراً لعدد من الشركات الكبيرة مثل فورد وIBM لمساعدتهم على تطوير السيطرة الإحصائية على جودة عملياتهم الإنتاجية.​ 
ويرى تاجوشى أن الضبط المستمر للآلات لبلوغ جودة مناسبة للمنتج ليس كافياً. وأنه بدلاً من ذلك يجب أن تصمم المنتجات بحيث تكون قوية بقدر كاف ومتحملة لأداء شاق, برغم التباينات على خط الإنتاج أو في مواضع الأداء بشكل عام. (16)​ 
ويعتبر تاجوشى من رواد الجودة اليابانيين, حيث عمل مديراً للأكاديمية اليابانية للجودة, وحاز على جائزة ديمنج أربع مرات. ولتاجوشى إسهامات عظيمة في الجودة الشاملة حيث نادى بتطوير وسائل لتحسين الجودة, والتي تعتمد على طرق التصميم التجريبي لزيادة كفاءة المنتج والعمليات الخاصة به.​ 
هذه الوسائل كانت الأساس لفلسفة تاجوشى والمرتكزة على المبدأ الثالث من مبادئ ديمنج والتي تهدف إلى تقليل الحاجة للتفتيش النهائي للمنتج عن طريق البدء بتحسين الجودة في مرحلة ما قبل التصنيع, ومن النقاط الرئيسية لهذه الفلسفة هي :​ 
1- تغير وقت إدخال مراقبة الجودة إلى مرحلة التصميم ( ما قبل التصنيع ), وذلك لتقليل الاعتماد على التفتيش وزيادة جودة المنتجات والعمليات للمساعدة في إتمام الأعمال بالشكل الصحيح من المرة الأولى.​ 
2- تغير هدف الجودة من "الحصول على المواصفات المطلوبة" إلى "الوصول إلى الهدف المطلوب من جودة المنتجات بعد التقليل من التباين في المنتج عن هذا الهدف", وقد تم ذلك من تغيير أساليب قياس الجودة باستخدام الانحرافات والمتوسطات بدلاً من استخدام نسبة العيوب كمؤشر لضعف الجودة.​ 
3- تتغير التعامل مع العوامل الخارجية عن السيطرة والتي تؤثر على المنتج والعمليات الخاصة به, وذلك بإزالة تأثير هذه العوامل وليس أسبابها. (14)​ 
2-4-6 فيليب كروسبى ( Philip Crosby )​ 
فيليب كروسبى يعد من أشهر رواد الجودة الأمريكيين, وهو مولود في عام 1926م في مدينة ويلنج غرب ولاية فرجينيا. في عام 1952م كانت البداية العملية لكروسبى عندما التحق بشركة ( كروزبى ) الأمريكية, وتنقل بين عدد من الوظائف إلى أن أصبح مديراً للجودة لمشروع صواريخ ( بيرشيخ ) في شركة ( مارتن ماريتا ) في الفترة من 1965م إلى 1979م. وفي عام 1979م صدر له كتاب حرية الجودة ( Quality is Free ) الذي لاقى رواجاً كبيراً حتى أصبح من أكثر الكتب مبيعاً في ذلك الوقت, وقام كروسبى أيضاً بتأسيس كلية للجودة. ويرى فيليب كروسبى أن الجودة الرديئة تبلغ تكلفتها 20% من العائد ومن الممكن تجنب هذه التكلفة إذا تم ممارسة جودة سليمة. وقد ركز في برنامجه لإدارة الجودة لإدارة الجودة على التشديد على المخرجات وذلك عن طريق الحد من العيوب في الأداء حيث نأي بمفهوم ( اللا عيوب Zero Defect ) أي إخراج منتج بلا عيوب. وهو ما يعنى عدم القبول بالعيب مطلقاً, وهو يرى أن الجودة هي الموائمة مع المتطلبات, كما أنه يساوى بين إدارة الجودة وبين اتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية. (25)​ 
وكذلك فإن كروسبى ركز على الدوافع والتخطيط أكثر من عمليات الرقابة الإحصائية للجودة, أو أساليب حل المشاكل, وقد أكد أن الجودة غير مكلفة لأن التكاليف الرقابية أو التي تمنع حدوث الأخطاء سوف تكون أقل من تكلفة الفحص والتوفيق والتصحيح والفشل.​ 
وكان لكروسبى ثلاثة محاور رئيسية لإدارة الجودة الشاملة في المؤسسة وهي مبادئ أربعة في الجودة الشاملة, وأربعة عشر خطوة لت لتحسين الجودة الشاملة, ولقاح الجودة الواقي.​ 
أ - مبادئ كروسبى الأربعة في الجودة الشاملة​ 
1- تعرف الجودة على أساس التوافق مع متطلبات العميل.​ 
2- نظام تحقيق الجودة عن طريق الوقاية وليس التقييم. أي عن طريق وضع مجموعة من المعايير والتي لا تقيس الخلل فقط وإنما تقيس التكلفة الإجمالية للجودة.​ 
3- تقاس الجودة من خلال تكلفة عدم المطابقة, وليس من خلال المؤشرات.​ 
4- معيار إنجاز الجودة هو العيوب الصفرية. (14)​ 
ب- خطوات تحسين الجودة الأربعة عشر عند كروسبى:​ 
1-* التزام الإدارة العليا:* وهي أن تتفهم الإدارة العليا بحاجتها إلى الجودة, وتوصل هذا الفهم إلى جميع عمال المنشأة, بحيث يغير كل عامل أدائه وفقاً لاحتياجات المنشأة والعميل, وتكون هذه السياسة معلنة ومكتوبة.​ 
2-* فرق لتحسين الجودة:* يتم تشكيل فرق لتحسين الجودة تتكون من ممثلين عن كل إدارة بهدف الحث على تحسين الجودة كلٌ في إدارته بما يتبعه تحسين للجودة في كامل المنشأة.​ 
3-* مقاييس الجودة:* يتم تحديد كيفية القياس عند حدوث المشاكل الحلية والمحتملة, وذلك لكل عملية حتى يمكن تحديد المجال الذي يحتاج إلى تحسين.​ 
4-* تحديد تكلفة الجودة:* وفيها يتم تقدير تكلفة الجودة وشرح استخدامها كأداة من أدوات الإدارة, من أجل تحديد أي مجال الذي يؤدى التحسين فيه إلى زيادة الربح.​ 
5-* الوعي بالجودة:* رفع وعى العمال بالجودة, بحيث يتفهم كل العاملين أهمية ملائمة الجودة وتكاليف ملاءمتها لاحتياجات العملاء.​ 
6-* الإجراءات التصحيحية:* اتخاذ الخطوات التصحيحية كنتيجة للخطوات الخاصة بقياس الجودة وتكلفتها المذكورة في الخطوات السابقة.​ 
7- اللا عيوب: إنشاء لجنة من أجل برنامج التخطيط للوصول إلى اللا عيوب في المنشأة.​ 
8-* التدريب:* تدريب جميع العاملين كلٌ فيما يخصه من برنامج تحسين الجودة.​ 
9-* يوم اللا عيوب:* يتم تنظيم يوم خاص باللا عيوب, لجعل جميع العاملين يدركون أن المنشأة لديها معايير جيدة للأداء وأن هناك تغيراً قد حدث, ولزيادة الوعي بأهمية شعار " صناعة بلا عيوب ".​ 
10- وضع الأهداف: تشجيع الأفراد لتحقيق أهداف التحسين لأنفسهم وللمجموعات التي ينتمون إليها.​ 
11- القضاء على أسباب العيب: تشجيع العاملين لإعلام الإدارة بالمعوقات التي تمنعهم من أداء العمل الخالي من العيوب, وإزالة معوقات الاتصال الفعال.​ 
12- المكافأة: وتكون باعتراف المنشأة وتقديرها وتكريمها لكل من يعمل على تحقيق أهداف الجودة, وكان لهم جهد في تطوير وتحسين الجودة.​ 
13- مجلس إدارة الجودة: يتكون مجلس إدارة الجودة من المهنيين ومجموعة من الرؤساء, وتكون مهمته الاتصال الدائم والتنسيق مع أعضاء فرق تحسين الجودة, لمشاركة الخبرات, وحل المشاكل, وطرح الأفكار.​ 
14- الاستمرارية في التحسين: كرر الخطوات الثلاثة عشر السابقة من أجل التأكيد على عمليات تحسين الجودة المستمر الذي لا نهاية له. (4)​


----------



## فتوح (6 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة الخامسة*

ج - لقاح الجودة الواقي عند كروسبى 

يرى ديمنج أن على المنشأة أن تتبنى لقاحاً واقياً ليحمى الجودة من الأمراض التي يمكن أن تدمر برامج الجودة, وهذا اللقاح مبنى على ثلاثة محاور – شكل رقم (2-b) – وهي:
- التحديد ( التصميم ).
- التعليم.
- التطبيق. (25)





​ 
*2-4 *مراحل تطور الجودة​ 

تطور مفهوم الجودة بعد الحرب العالمية. حيث شهد هذا المفهوم عدة مراحل شكل (2-3) هي كما يلي:

*1- *الفحص: فصل المنتجات المعيبة عن المنتجات المقبولة، بحيث لا يزال 15% من المنتجات المعيبة تقبل كمنتجات جيدة.

*2- *ضبط الجودة: تخطيط فحص العمليات منذ بداية إنتاج المنتج/ الخدمة مما ساعد على كشف الأخطاء مبكراً لكن لم يمنع من تكرار حدوثها.

*3- *توكيد الجودة: بالتركيز على متطلبات العميل والذي أصبح هدف ومحور عمل المؤسسات نشأ عنه سهولة تعريف وتفادى المشاكل، مما زاد من توكيد الجودة للعميل.

4-إدارة الجودة: التأكد من أن متطلبات العميل قد تم تحقيقها بالطريقة التي تضمن للمنشأة تحقيق أهدافها.(28) 






 




*شكل (2-3)** مراحل تطور نظرية الجودة**(28)*​ 


*2-5 *عناصر إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 

فيما يلي عرض موجز لعناصر إدارة الجودة الشاملة:​


*1- *التزام الإدارة العليا: تلتزم الإدارة العليا وتستغرق في تصميم استراتيجية المنشأة، مرتكزة على استخدام جودة المنتج كسلاح تنافسي بالسوق العالمية يتيح لها حصة سوقية طيبة ومتزايدة، بما يسمح بمكافأة العاملين على بلوغهم الامتياز في مستوى جودة المنتج.​


*2- *التوجه بالعميل: حيث تقود رغبات العميل نظام إدارة الجودة الشاملة بالمنشأة، وحيث يتم التعرف على الخصائص التي يتوقعها العملاء، وبناؤها في المنتجات، وذلك منذ مرحلة تصميم المنتج وحتى خدمة ما بعد البيع.​


*3- *تصميم للمنتجات يؤدى إلى الجودة: رغبات العملاء تحدد الخصائص الرئيسية لتصميم المنتج أي الامتياز في الأداء، والسمات المميزة، والاعتمادية على المنتج، وطول عمر المنتج، ومظهر المنتج، والخدمة، وكلها سمات تتأثر جوهرياً بطبيعة التصميم.​


*4- *تصميم عمليات إنتاج تؤدى للجودة: حيث تشكل تجهيزات الإنتاج والعاملين نظاماً للإنتاج يجب تصميمه لإنتاج منتجات بأبعاد وخصائص الجودة التي يريدها العملاء.​


*5- *السيطرة على عمليات الإنتاج لبلوغ الجودة: فبينما يجرى إنتاج المنتج أو الخدمة، يُتَابع الأداء الإنتاجي ويوجه للتأكد من أن المنتج أو الخدمة الجيدة فقط هي التي تنتج.​


*6- *تطوير مشاركة الموردين: أي اختيار وتطوير موردين مناسبين لنظام إدارة الجودة الشاملة كأولوية هامة. ويتطلب الأمر إنشاء علاقات طويلة الأجل معهم بحيث يوردون أجزاء على مستوى جودة عال.​


*7- *خدمة العميل، والتوزيع، والتركيب: التغليف، والنقل، والتركيب، وخدمة العميل تعد هامة جداً في إدراك وتقييم العملاء للجودة. ​


*8- *بناء فرق عمل مُمَكّنة Empowered: تتوقف فاعلية إدارة الجودة الشاملة على العاملين. حيث يجب تدريبهم، وتنظيم جهودهم، وتحفيزهم، وشحذ هممهم، وإشراكهم – كفرق عمل ممكنة – في المعلومات، وتهيئة مساحة مناسبة من حرية التصرف، والمبادرة. وذلك لإنتاج منتجات وخدمات على مستوى عال من الجودة. على أن تعمل هذه الفرق ضمن إطار يشمل ثقافة وقيم وأهداف المنشأة. وأن تكون هذه الفرق ذاتية الحركة Self-Directed متمتعة بدرجة من الاستقلالية عن الإدارة العليا.​


*9- *المقارنة بمنافس متميز والتحسين المستمر: حيث يتعين نقل ومضاهاة المعايير المستخدمة لقياس التقدم في برنامج الجودة من أداء شركات أخرى ناجحة عالمياً. ثم تصبح هذه المعايير أساساً للتحسين المستمر. (16)​


ولا يسعني إلا أن أشكر كل من تابع وشارك وأبدى رأياً او تعليقاً أو أضاف فائدة ​
وأخص بالشكر 


المهندس عثمان يونس والمهندس هشام سمير​​
وأدعو الزملاء الكرام أن يحذوا حذوهما واعلموا أن للعلم زكاة فأدوها يرحمكم الله​ 
في المحاضرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتكلم عن مراحل تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 

​


----------



## فتوح (8 أغسطس 2006)

*مقارنة بين فلاسفة الجودة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انتهينا بحمد الله من عرض لأهم فلاسفة الجودة وأفكارهم

فمن يتكرم علينا بمقارنة عن هؤلاء الفلاسفة؟

وسيتم إرفاق هذه المقارنة والإضافات - إن شاء الله - إلى الدورة بمسمى مرفقات دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة

التوثيق للمعلومة في غاية الأهمية حتي يستطيع الإعتماد عليها إخواننا الباحثون في أبحاثهم

وجزاكم الله خيراً


أخوكم المحب لكم فتوح محمد عبد العال أحمد​


----------



## فتوح (9 أغسطس 2006)

*المحاضرة السادسة*

المحاضرة السادسة​ 
وفيها مراحل تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة - المرحلة الصفرية: مرحلة الإعداد - المرحلة الأولى: مرحلة التخطيط​ 
2-5 مراحل تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة ​ 
يروج معظم المستشارين لنماذج مختلفة لتطبيق الجودة الشاملة. وغالباً ما يكون لدى هؤلاء الخبراء آراء معينة خاصة بالفروق الرئيسية التي تميز كل طريقة عن غيرها. ولا توجد طريقة واحدة عامة يمكن أن تطبقها كل المنشآت، والسبب في ذلك يرجع إلى أن عمليات الجودة الشاملة يجب أن تُعدل وتُشجع من جانب الذين سيطبقونها بحيث ترمز إلى جميع المتغيرات المشتركة بين المنشآت مثل العاملين، وتاريخ المنشأة، والثقافة المحلية والدولية، وتفصيلات العملاء.......الخ.​ 
ومن الممكن القول أن مراحل تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي خمسة مراحل متتابعة وأيضاً متداخلة وهي:​ 
أ - المرحلة الصفرية: مرحلة الإعداد​ 
ب - المرحلة الأولى: مرحلة التخطيط​ 
ج - المرحلة الثانية: مرحلة التقويم والتقدير​ 
د - المرحلة الثالثة: مرحلة التطبيق​ 
ھ - المرحلة الرابعة: مرحلة تبادل ونشر الخبرات​ 
ثم يأتي بعد ذلك كيفية الربط بين هذه المراحل من خلال:​ 
و - الجدول الزمني للتطبيق​ 
ويعرض الباحث فيما يلي هذه المراحل باختصار.​ 
أ - المرحلة الصفرية: مرحلة الإعداد​ 
تعتبر المرحلة الصفرية من أكثر المراحل أهمية في عملية تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة، حيث يقرر المديرون التنفيذيون في هذه المرحلة ما إذا كانوا سيستفيدون من التحسينات الشاملة الممكنة من تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة أم لا. ويحصل هؤلاء المديرون على تدريب مبدئي، ويقومون بإعداد صياغة رؤية المنشأة وأهدافها، ويرسمون سياستها، وتخصيص الموارد المبدئية اللازمة، وإعداد خطاب يغطى هذه الرسالة.إن تسلسل هذه الأحداث يشتمل على عملية من سبع خطوات هي :​ 
1- قرار تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة: في هذه الخطوة يتم توضيح ماهية الجودة الشاملة، واتخاذ قرار بتطبيقها في المنشأة.​ 
2-تدريب المديرين التنفيذيين الرئيسيين: في الخطوة الثانية من مرحلة الإعداد يتم التدريب المبدئي على إدارة الجودة الشاملة، داخل أو خارج المنشأة، لكل المديرين التنفيذيين الرئيسيين ومشاركتهم في وقت واحد، وذلك حتى يمكنهم أن يفهموا فوائد إدارة الجودة الشاملة لمنشأتهم، إضافة إلى التفاعل بينهم أثناء التدريب. ويتم التركيز على تنظيم أفكارهم الخاصة بفلسفة إدارة الجودة الشاملة، وأيضاً تعريف وتنقيح المصطلحات التي تستخدمها المنشأة.​ 
3- التخطيط الإستراتيجي للمنشأة: يجب أن يكون لكل منشأة غرض واضح محدد، وما هي الصورة لمستقبل المنشأة ؟. قد لا تكون متفقة مع المنتج الحالي أو الخدمة، أو مع مكانتها في صناعتها، فرؤية المنشأة عبارة عن صياغة لما ترغب أن تكون عليه في المستقبل. والرابط بين الرسالة والرؤية هو الخطة الإستراتيجية، ويوضح الشكل رقم (2-4) تقسيم المسئولية والعناصر الضرورية لوضع الخطة الإستراتيجية للمنظمة في مكانها الصحيح.​ 
تبدأ المسئولية بتحديد رئيس مجلس الإدارة لرؤية المنشأة. وهذه الرؤية تُترجم في شكل مجموعة من أهداف المنشأة بعضها يكون طويل الأجل مثل افتتاح أسواق جديدة وبعضها قصير الأجل مثل تقليل شكاوى العملاء. ثم تُترجم أهداف المنشأة إلى مهام محددة وفي النهاية أبعاد يمكن قياسها يؤديها جميع العاملين. إن نشر هذه المهام لأسفل يوضح ما هو مهم للعاملين . كما أن متابعة الخطط ونتائجها يمكن توصيلها لأعلى من خلال الهرمية بالمنشأة. ويتم عقد مقارنة بين التوقعات والنتائج الفعلية المحققة​ 



 

شكل (2-4) تقسيم المسئولية والعناصر الضرورية لوضع الخطة الإستراتيجية(10)​ 
ويتم اتخاذ التعديلات الضرورية لوضع المنشأة في المسار الصحيح. وهذا العنصر الهام لإرجاع الأثر – الاتصال بين المستويات العليا والدنيا بالمنشأة. يقول بل كوبلاند- ويت 1986 "عندما تتعلم الفرق بين الحركة والاتجاه فعندئذ تكون قد أزلت معظم العقبات التي تقف حائلاً دون تحقيق النجاح".​ 
4-صياغة كل من رسالة ورؤية المنشأة: عن طريق الاتفاق في الرأي تكون الصياغة لرسالة المنشأة في صورة مختصرة ودقيقة توضح سبب وجود هذه المنشأة في مجال الأعمال، ويكون التعبير عن ذلك في ضوء الالتزام بالجودة، والاستجابة لمتطلبات العملاء، وأن تصبح المنشأة قادرة بدرجة أكبر على المنافسة. وفي صياغة رؤية المنشأة يكون التركيز على ما تريد المنشأة أن تصبح عليه، إن إعداد صياغة رؤية المنشأة تعتبر الخطوة الإيجابية الأولى تجاه إدارة الجودة الشاملة.​ 
5- تحديد أهداف المنشأة: يجب أن تنبع أهداف المنشأة من رسالتها السابق صياغتها، ويمكن أن يكون هناك العديد من الأهداف ولكن يجب أن تكون مركزة. ويعرض شكل (2-5) مثالا لأهداف المنشأة. وفيه نرى أن تركيز أهداف المنشأة يمس كل النواحي في هذه المنشأة، بدءاً من الحفاظ على التميز التقني لأفرادها وحتى الحفاظ على بيئة عمل آمنة.​ 
6-رسم سياسة المنشأة: إن التعريف الناجح للسياسة يوصل بشكل دقيق للعاملين بالمنشأة تصميم وعزم قادتها على أن يروا إدارة الجودة الشاملة ناجحة، وتعتبر قضية الأمان الوظيفي ودعم الإدارة من قضايا السياسة مع نظام الحوافز، فالأمان الوظيفي يمثل تهديداً حقيقياً لكل فرد في المنشأة، ولهذا السبب يحتاج العاملون إلى التأكد من أنهم لن يفقدوا وظائفهم نتيجة الإنتاجية المحققة من خلال إدارة الجودة الشاملة.​




شكل (2-5) أهداف المنشأة(10)​ 
7- اتخاذ قرار بالاستمرار أو التقدم: وفيها يكون تخصيص الموارد المبدئية اللازمة، إن استمرار التقدم في المرحلة الأولى يجب أن يتحقق بحماس – حماس عقائدي بأن إدارة الجودة الشاملة يمكن أن تفيد بحق المنشأة، فلا توجد درجة لتحليل التكلفة والعائد، أو دراسات الموازنة بين التكلفة والعائد أو أي تبرير يمكن أن يهز غير المعتقدين بإدارة الجودة الشاملة، قرر، ثم اتخذ القرار، حتى وإن اخترت التخلص من الفكرة كلها، فهذا القرار يعتبر أفضل من عدم اتخاذ قرار على الإطلاق.​ 
8- هل تحرز تقدماً: هناك سؤالان يجب طرحهما لمعرفة هل تحرز تقدماً أم لا وهما، كيف يمكنني أن أعرف أنني أحرز تحسناً في منشأتي ؟ والثاني ما الذي أتطلع إليه لإقناع نفسي بأننا على الطريق الموصل للجودة الشاملة؟ ويعرض جدول مصفوفة الأساس المعياري – جدول رقم 2-1 – ملخصاً للعوامل التي تساهم في تحقيق الجودة الشاملة، ويعرض الجدول ثمانية عوامل للجودة هي التزام الإدارة العليا، وسيطرة فكرة التميز، وأن تكون المنشأة موجهة لإرضاء العميل، ... الخ. وبالنسبة لكل عامل من هذه العوامل يمكن لأي منشأة أن تضع نفسها بالنسبة للجودة في المجموعة التي تناسبها حيث تتراوح ما بين 1 إلى 5، حيث تمثل المجموعة الخامسة الجودة الشاملة، وبمجرد أن تستخدم هذه المعلومات لتحديد موقع المنشأة الآن، يجب أن تأخذ خطوة هامة نحو الجودة الشاملة. هذه تعتبر كنقطة بداية، أي فهم موقع المنشأة الآن وبمجرد أن تحدد نقطة البداية، فإنك تستطيع استخدام أدوات الجودة الشاملة لتحديد مجالات التحسين، وأولويات الفرص المتاحة، وقياس تقدمك نحو المجموعات الأخرى. ​


----------



## فتوح (9 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة السادسة*

إن معظم المنشآت تبدأ من أو بالقرب من المجموعة (1)، حيث يعتبرون عملية الفحص بمثابة الأداة المبدئية للتأكد من جودة المنتجات والخدمات (أي خلوها من العيوب) قبل أن تصل للعميل. ومع التركيز على الفحص، لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذ في حسبانه كيف يمكن منع العيوب من أن تحدث منذ البداية. وتعتقد بعض المنشآت أن زيادة الجودة يترجم مباشرة إلى زيادة التكاليف، دون الاعتراف بالتوفير المحتمل الذي يمكن تحقيقه من منع حدوث هذه العيوب. إن هذه المنشآت تنفق الوقت في إصلاح الأخطاء، كما أن مبادرة الجودة لديها تكون محصورة في المتخصصين داخل قسم التصنيع. وتعتبر أداة الضبط الإحصائي لعملية محصورة أيضاً ربما في نطاق مراقبة عملية التصنيع. إن فكرة منع العيوب تعتبر غريبة بالنسبة لهذه المنشآت. ​



​ 


جدول (2-1) مصفوفة الأساس المعياري أو المرجعي(10)​ 

وبينما تلتزم الإدارة العليا بتولي الإشراف على فلسفة إدارة الجودة الشاملة وقبول هذه الفلسفة كطريق جديد لإنجاز العمل، فإن التوازن لابد أن يتم بين الأهداف قصيرة الأجل والأهداف طويلة الأجل. كما أن الأموال الكافية والوقت الكافي يتم تخصيصها للتدريب وتحسين العملية باستمرار، وكلما اقتربت المنشأة من أن تصبح منشأة مطبقة للجودة الشاملة، كلما ظهرت أشياء معينة كطريق روتيني لإنجاز الأعمال. وفي النهاية، يصبح التحسين المستمر سلوكاً طبيعياً. إن تشكيل فرق العمل يتم بحيث تمثل كل مجموعات الوظائف فيها، إضافة إلى أنها تعمل جميعاً معاً.​ 
إن خدمة العميل تصبح هدفاً رئيسياً، كما أن مزيداً من العملاء يتطلعون إلى تأسيس علاقات طويلة الأجل مع المنشأة. إنهم يرغبون في أن تصبح مورداً إستراتيجياً، كما أن لديك الآن موردين مؤهلين للتحسينات الكمية منذ بداية عملية إدارة الجودة الشاملة لديهم.​ 
إن الإحصاءات والضبط الإحصائي للعملية أصبحت لغة مشتركة بين جميع العاملين بالمنشأة، كما أنه أصبح لديهم فهم موحد لتدفق العملية وتباينها. فالجميع يتخاطب بلغة مستقرة وموحدة ومفهومة، مما يجعل الأمور أفضل لكل منهم. إن التحدي الذي يواجه تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة كبير، ولكن الحوافز لمواجهة هذا التحدي كبيرة أيضاً.​ 
9- الخطاب الافتتاحي للمنشأة: وفيه يكون ثلاثة أشياء مهمة يجب معرفتها وهي معرفة الرسالة والإيمان بها وتنفيذها. فمعرفة الرسالة مع صياغة الرؤية التي تؤمن بها المنشأة، فهذا يعنى السير في الطريق الصحيح. ومن السهل تحويل ذلك إلى عرض مختصر يتم تقديمه مبدئياً كخطاب افتتاحي وبعد ذلك، يتم تنقيحه، ويكون الحديث فقط في الصميم.​ 
هناك ثلاثة أشياء هامة في أي خطاب افتتاحي للمنشأة وهي : من سيقول الخطاب، وكيف سيقوله، وما الذي يضيفه هذا الخطاب.​ 
ب - المرحلة الأولى: مرحلة التخطيط​ 
أثناء هذه المرحلة يتم إعداد خطة التطبيق التفصيلية، كما يتم تحديد هيكل الدعم، والموارد اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا التطبيق. إضافة لما سبق تتخذ قرارات هامة مثل تحديد إستراتيجية تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة. والخطوات الضرورية لإنجاز هذه المرحلة هي:​ 
1. اختيار أعضاء المجلس الاستشاري.​ 
2. اختيار منسق لإدارة الجودة الشاملة.​ 
3. تدريب كل من أعضاء المجلس الاستشاري ومنسق إدارة الجودة الشاملة.​ 
4. الاجتماع الأول لأعضاء مجلس إدارة الجودة الشاملة.​ 
5. إعداد مسودة خطة التطبيق.​ 
6. الموافقة على خطة التطبيق وتخصيص الموارد اللازمة لذلك.​ 
7. تحديد الأهداف والعمليات الهامة.​ 
8. اختيار المجلس الاستشاري لاستراتيجية التطبيق.​ 

ونستكمل في المحاضرة القادمة إن شاء الله مراحل تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 
وسبحانك اللهم وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين​


----------



## فتوح (10 أغسطس 2006)

*مصفوفة الأساس المعياري أو المرجعي جدول 2-1 موضحة في الملف المرفق*



أيمن المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخى فى الإسلام وحبيبى فى الله فتوح جزاكم الله كل خير
> ولكن معذرة بالنسبة الى جدول 1-2 وهو مصفوفة الأساس المعيارى والمرجعى فإن الصوره غير واضحا وكذلك ما تحتويه من كتابه نرجو إرسال صوره أفضل لنتمكن من قرائتها وجزاكم الله كل خير


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله وإنك لأحبك في الله أخي أيمن المصري وأحبك الذي أحببتني فيه وأشكرك كثيراً على طلبك فهو يبين مدى حرصك ومتابعتك وجزاك الله خيراً وستجد إن شاء الله جدول 2-1 مصفوفة الأساس المعياري أو المرجعى في الملف المرفق واضحة تماماً

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## othman (12 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جينيش تاجوشي Genichi Taguchi : 
عمل تاجوشي مستشارا لعدد من الشركات الكبرى مثل فورد و ( أي ، بي ، أم ) ، لمساعدتهم على تطوير السيطرة الإحصائية على جودة عملياتهم الإنتاجية ويرى تاجوشي أن الضبط المستمر للآلات لبلوغ جودة مناسبة للمنتج لا يعد فعالا وانه بدلا مكن ذلك يجب أن تصمم المنتجات بحيث تكون بقدر كاف ومحتملة لأداء شأن برغم القياسيات على خط الإنتاج أو في مواضع الأداء .


----------



## othman (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كاروايشيكاوا Kaoru Ishikawa: 
أصدر ايشيكاوا كتابا سماه مرشد السيطرة على الجودة وينسب إليه مفهوم حلقات الجودة أو اقل انه أبو حلقات الجودة Q.C كما اقترح أيضا مخططات أو تحليل عظمة السمكة والتي تستخدم لتتبع شكاوى العملاء عن الجودة، وتحديد مصدر أو مصادر الخطأ أو القصور. 
ويرى ايشيكاوا انه بينما تنحصر المسؤولية عن جودة المنتج في الشركات الأمريكية عند عدد محدود من طاقم الإدارة فان كل المديرين اليابانيين مسؤولون عن الجودة وملتزمون بها.


----------



## othman (12 أغسطس 2006)

ارماند فينبيوم Armand feigenbanm :
طور فينبيوم مفهوم السيطرة الشاملة على الجودة TQC في كتابه الشهير الذي صدر عام 1983 حيث أشار إلى إن المسؤولية عن الجودة يجب ان تكون على من يؤدون العمل وحيث يشار لهذا المفهوم ب( الجودة من المنبع) ويعني ان كل عامل أو موظف أو سكرتير أو مهندس أو بائع يجب ان يكون مسئولا عن أداء عمله بجودة كاملة.
وفي السيطرة الشاملة على الجودة تكون جودة المنتج أعلى أهمية من معدلات أو أحجام الإنتاج، ويكون للعاملين حق إيقاف الإنتاج وفق حدوث أية مشكلة في الجودة .


----------



## فتوح (13 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



othman قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الى الاستاذ فتوح السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> استاذي الفاضل
> اشكرك على هذا الجهد الكبير
> ...


 
يا أخي الكريم عثمان بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على تعاونك ولقد أضفت لك بعض المواضيع عن طلبك في موضوع أسألتكم على الدورة بالمشاركة رقم 235 والمشاركة رقم 236

والمشاركة رقم 122 أو 129 بهما موقعان في غاية الأهمية بخصوص الجودة

ويوجد كذلك هنا ملف مرفق أتمنى أن تجد فيه ما يساعدك

أخوك فتوح


----------



## nagopc (14 أغسطس 2006)

*TQM Tools*

TQM Tools
Here follows a brief description of the basic set of Total Quality Management tools. They are:
•	Pareto Principle 
•	Scatter Plots 
•	Control Charts 
•	Flow Charts 
•	Cause and Effect , Fishbone, Ishikawa Diagram 
•	Histogram or Bar Graph 
•	Check Lists 
•	Check Sheets 


و ساكمل​


----------



## فتوح (16 أغسطس 2006)

*المحاضرة السابعة*

المحاضرة السابعة​

وفيها استكمال مراحل تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة - المرحلة الثانية: مرحلة التقويم والتقدير - المرحلة الثالثة: مرحلة التطبيق - المرحلة الرابعة: مرحلة تبادل ونشر الخبرات - ثم الجدول الزمني للتطبيق​ 

ج - المرحلة الثانية: مرحلة التقويم والتقدير​ 
تشمل المرحلة الثانية من مراحل تطبيق الجودة الشاملة على خمس خطوات رئيسية هي:​ 
1. التقويم الذاتي. ​ 
2. التقدير التنظيمي.​ 
3. المسح الشامل للعملاء. ​ 
4. إرجاع الأثر.​ 
5. المردود النهائي لنتائج التدريب.​ 
ويصور الشكل رقم (2-6) هذه الخطوات.​ 





​ 

شكل (2-6) المرحلة الثانية : مرحلة التقويم والتقدير(10)​ 
وتعتبر الخطوات السابقة بمثابة مدخلات لتطبيق عملية إدارة الجودة الشاملة، إضافة إلى أنها تزود كلاً من الإدارة وقسم التدريب بالمنشأة بإرجاع الأثر، كما أنها تعد بمثابة دعم مباشر لخطة المنشاة الإستراتيجية. وتحدث كل خطوة من هذه الخطوات أكثر من مرة، مع وجود تكرار لبعضها أكثر من البعض الآخر.​ 
1- التقويم الذاتي​ 
يعتبر التقويم الذاتي بمثابة الخطوة الأولى في مرحلة تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة.وفيها ثلاثة أدوات أساسية في مجال التقويم الذاتي وهي :​ 
الأداة الأولى: أعدها فيليب كروسبى تحت عنوان " أين موقع منشأتك فيما يتعلق بالجودة؟". إن أداة التقويم الذاتي قد أعدت للاستخدام في تسهيل المقابلات أو الاجتماعات، حيث يحصل كل فرد على نسخة من هذا النموذج ويقوم بتعبئته أو استكماله، ثم يحسب لنفسه درجة يحصل عليها في النهاية، ثم يتم جمع النتائج وتلخيصها، إن الهدف م بهذا الاستقصاء هو الحصول على قناعة كل فرد على أن هناك مجالا للتحسين في الطريقة التي تنجز بها المنشأة أعمالها. ويوضح الجدول رقم (2-2) أداة كروسبى للتقويم الذاتي.​ 
تجميع وتفسير النقاط:​ 
من 21 – 25 (انتقادي) يحتاج إلى عناية مكثفة فورية.​ 
من 16 – 20 (حذر) يحتاج إلى تكاتف نظام دعم الحياة.​ 
من 11 – 15 (ساكن) يحتاج إلى اهتمام ومعالجة.​ 
من 6 – 10 (المعالج) يحتاج إلى مراجعة مستمرة.​ 
5 فأقل (تحت العلاج) يحتاج إلى النصح. ​ 



 
جدول (2-2) موقع المنشأة من الجودة الشاملة(10)​ 
الأداة الثانية: وهي تتعلق بالمسح الشامل للأفراد عن طريق قائمة استقصاء معينة تستخدم بشكل مختلف عن الأداة الأولى. وقد صممت الأسئلة بحيث تساعد الإدارة على تفهم إدراكات العاملين الخاصة بإدارة الجودة الشاملة والدور الذي يمكن أن تلعبه هذه الإدراكات في عملية تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة. وكذلك في عملية التدريب. ​ 
قائمة استقصاء المسح الشامل للأفراد​ 
1- ما الذي يجب أن تفعله المنشاة للحفاظ على المنافسة في المستقبل؟​ 
2- ما أنواع المبادرات المتخذة حالياً في منشاتك لتحسين طريقة إنجاز العمل؟​ 
3- ما الذي تراه من فوائد لإدارة الجودة الشاملة؟​ 
4- ما هي أكثر الوسائل فعالية " رسمية / غير رسمية " لتوصيل المعلومات؟ (على سبيل المثال من أعلى لأسفل، أو من أسفل لأعلى).​ 
5- إذا نجحت إدارة الجودة الشاملة، فما أهمية ذلك لمنشأتك؟ وكيف يمكنك قياس هذا النجاح؟​ 
6- ما هي الأهداف المشتركة لمنشأتك؟ وما هو دورك في تطبيق هذه الأهداف؟​ 
7- ما هو دورك في تواجد منتجات أو خدمات المنشاة في السوق؟ " البحوث والتطوير، العمليات، الإدارة... الخ ".​ 
8- كيف تختلف منشأتك عن المنشآت الأخرى العاملة في نفس المجال؟ وما هي نواحي القوة الخاصة بمنشأتك؟ وما هي نواحي الضعف بها" الأشياء التي ترغب في تغييرها "؟.​ 
9- ما هي المعوقات التي تعترض طريق تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة؟​ 
10- ما هو دورك في عملية تحسين الجودة؟​ 
11- ما أنواع التدريب والتعليم الذي سيعزز فرصك للنجاح في هذه العملية؟​ 
12- قدم أمثلة لأنواع الأدوات والأساليب التي استخدمتها في تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة؟​ 
13- ما هي ثقافة منشأتك " قيم الأفراد، اهتماماتهم، معتقداتهم،...الخ "؟​ 
14- كيف تحدد رضاء العملاء؟​ 
15- يعتبر التزام الإدارة بمثابة مطلب سابق لتحسين الجودة والإنتاجية، كيف ستظهر التزامك لإدارة الجودة الشاملة؟​ 
16- من هم عملاؤك؟ " اكتب قائمة بأسمائهم ومنشآتهم "​ 
الأداة الثالثة: وهي تحسن من فهمنا للأنماط السلوكية المختلفة لأنفسنا ولغيرنا، وتستخدم هذه الأداة بشكل أكثر فعالية في المراحل الأولى لإدارة الجودة الشاملة، وأثناء الجلسة لبناء فرق العمل.​ 
وتتضمن أنماط السلوك الطريقة التي بها نفكر، ونشعر، ونتصرف، في بيئتنا اليومية وكيف نستجيب للمواقف والطلبات الجديدة، ومعرفتها تساعد في مساعي المنشأة لتطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة، وكذلك في جعل إدارة الجودة الشاملة حقيقية واقعية.​ 
تكوين فريق لإدارة الجودة الشاملة أكثر فاعلية. فالشخص الذي تنتمي شخصيته للنمط " أ " يتميز بأنه متحرك، وغير صبور أحياناً، أما الذي تنتمي شخصيته للنمط " ب " فيتميز بأنه يبحث عن الاعتراف والتقدير، ولكنه غير منظم، ويقاوم المعارضة الشخصية. بينما الشخص الذي تنتمي شخصيته للنمط "ج" فيتميز بأنه متعاون ويهوى التملك "اقتنائي"، ويخشى من تحمل المخاطرة. في حين نجد ان الشخص الذي تنتمي شخصيته للنمط "د" فيتميز بأنه ابتكاري، ويخشى الرفض، ويقاوم النقد لأفكاره وعمله.​ 
إن أي فريق عمل من المحتمل أن يتكون من مزيج من هذه الأنماط الأربعة، ولا شك أن فهم هذه الأنماط المختلفة للشخصية، ونواحي القوة ونواحي الضعف، بكل منها يسمح بتكوين فريق عمل أكثر سرعة والاستفادة من نواحي القوة لدى الأفراد.​ 
*2- *التقدير التنظيمي​ 
يعتبر التقدير التنظيمي أمراً مفيداً في فهم النفس، وفهم المنشاة ككيان مشترك، وفهم أعضاء المنشأة، وهذا التقدير يقَوّم بشكل أساسي الوضع الحالي للمنشأة، ويقَوّم عدداً كبيراً من العوامل ويمكن أن يؤدى إلى توصيات فعالة وقابلة للتطبيق فيما يتعلق بالتطوير. وتشمل العوامل التي تساهم في تطوير هذه التوصيات "رؤية المنشأة" لما تريد أن تكون عليه، إضافة إلى توقعات العملاء، إن عملية التقدير التنظيمي يمكن أن تكون عن عوامل عديدة، ومحاولة استخدام المقاييس الكمية للمتغيرات التي تعتبر غير قابلة للقياس. وتعتبر معتقدات الأفراد مثالاً على المتغيرات غير القابلة للقياس.​ 
يتبع إن شاء الله​


----------



## فتوح (16 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة السابعة*

وتعتبر الثقافة التنظيمية من المتغيرات التنظيمية التي يمكن أن يركز عليها التقدير. فالثقافة يمكن وصفها على أنها الأفكار، والسلوك، والمعتقدات التي يشترك فيها كل أعضاء المنشأة. ومن تعريفات الثقافة:

1- الثقافة عبارة عن الشيء المشترك بين أعضاء المنشاة.

2- القيم – "ما هو المهم" – والمعتقدات "كيف تعمل الأشياء" – تعتبران المكونات الرئيسية للثقافة.

3- تشمل الثقافة المبادئ "أو القواعد" والتوقعات التي تؤثر في طريقة تفكير أعضاء المنشأة وتصرفاتهم.

إن تقدير ثقافة المنشأة يمكن أن يتم عن طريق المقابلات الشخصية مع العاملين، ومراجعة أداء العامل، وإجراء المسوحات.

*3- *المسح الشامل للعملاء

هو أداة هامة للتقدير، فهذا المسح يتيح الفرصة لتوصيل اهتمام المنشأة برضاء العملاء وتقديرها لهم. إن إجراء مسح شامل للعملاء يساعد المنشأة على أن تحدد بالضبط ما الذي يتوقعه العملاء من المنشأة، ومن المهم أن تخرج المنشاة من هذا المسح بمعلومات هامة مثل ما تفعله المنشأة بشكل صحيح؟ وما الذي تستطيع المنشأة أن تحسنه؟.

*4- *إرجاع الأثر التدريبي

يعتبر إرجاع الأثر التدريبي بمثابة الخطوة الرابعة والأخيرة لمرحلة التقويم، ولابد من التركيز على اختيار الموضوعات التدريبية وجدولتها، ومنها أيضاً يمكن معرفة إدراكات المشاركين في التدريب وتقويم أثر الاستثمار على المردود النهائي للتدريب. والمسح التدريبي يجب أن يحتوى على سؤالين رئيسيين هما: ماذا فعلنا؟ وكيف يمكننا أن نحسن أدائنا؟ ومن نتائج المسح التدريبي بالإمكان عمل التعديلات الضرورية على البرنامج التدريبي. 

إن نتائج هذه المسوحات يجب أن يطلع عليها المجلس الاستشاري، لأنها تمثل أحد أكبر الالتزامات المالية للقرار المتعلق بالتطبيق.

5- المردود النهائي لنتائج التدريب

يجب عدم التغاضي عن العلاقة بين التدريب والنتيجة النهائية. لأن الجزء الأكبر من ميزانية إدارة الجودة الشاملة يتعلق بنفقات التدريب.

وهناك العديد من الأمور المتعلقة بهذه النقطة مثل أهداف المنشأة، والتقويم الذاتي، وإرجاع الأثر، وهي أمور تساهم في تدعيم الخطة الإستراتيجية للمنشأة. ولكي تتحقق أهداف المنشأة، يجب أن يتوفر في العاملين بالمنشأة المعرفة الكافية والمهارات والاتجاهات الخاصة بالإنجاز. ومن ثم لابد من تدريبهم. إن الخطة الإستراتيجية المعدة جيداً تؤدى إلى تحقيق أهداف يمكن قياسها. وطالما أن قياس أداء العاملين بمقدار تحقيقهم لهذه الأهداف، فإن نتائج التدريب يجب أن تكون في شكل يمكن قياسه. ويتطلب التدريب إجراء أربعة مستويات لتقييمه هي:

1- ردود أفعال المتدربين – هل المتدربين راضين عن البرنامج؟

2- التعلم المكتسب من التدريب – ما هي الحقائق، والأساليب، والمهارات أو الاتجاهات التي فهمها واستوعبها المتدربون؟

3- سلوك المتدربين – هل البرنامج التدريبي غيّر من سلوك المتدربين بطريقة حسنت أدائهم في العمل؟

4- النتائج النهائية – هل البرنامج التدريبي حقق النتائج المرغوبة؟

د - المرحلة الثالثة: مرحلة التطبيق

بعد الإعداد والتخطيط والتقويم، تأتى المرحلة التي سيتحقق فيها العائد على الاستثمار لكل من الوقت والمال. وفي هذه المرحلة، يتم اختيار المدربين وتدريبهم، وتعطى الأهمية الكافية لمكتبة إدارة الجودة الشاملة ويُدرب المديرون والعاملون بالمنشأة، وتُشكل فرق العمل، وإذا سارت كل الأمور كما كان مخططاً لها، فسوف تظهر النتائج. وفيما يلي الخطوات الضرورية لإنجاز مرحلة التطبيق:

1- اختيار من سيتولى التدريب بالمنشأة.

2- تدريب المتدربين.

3- تأسيس مكتبة إدارة الجودة الشاملة.

4- تدريب المديرين.

5- تدريب المرؤوسين (قوة العمل).

6- تشكيل فرق العمل.

ھ - المرحلة الرابعة: مرحلة تبادل ونشر الخبرات

بعد الانتهاء من مرحلة الإعداد، ومرحلة التخطيط، ومرحلة التقويم والتقدير، ومرحلة التطبيق، تكون المنشأة على استعداد للدخول في المرحلة الأخيرة من مراحل تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة وهي " تبادل ونشر الخبرات ". وفي هذه المرحلة يجب الاستفادة من الخبرات والنجاحات التي حققتها المنشأة وذلك بدعوة الآخرين للمشاركة في عملية التحسين، وتشمل هذه الدعوة جميع وحدات المنشأة وفروعها والموردين الذين يتعاملون معها. وفيما يلي الخطوات الضرورية لإنجاز هذه المرحلة بنجاح:

1- دعوة المنشآت التابعة لعملية التحسين.

2- دعوة الموردين لعملية التحسين.

3- يوم الموردين.

و - الجدول الزمني للتطبيق

يتم هنا عرض لجدول زمني لتطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة، كما يتعرض أيضاً للعلاقة بين المرحلة الصفرية والمراحل الأربعة اللاحقة على النحو الذي نوقشت فيه.

هناك أربعة أمور محددة يجب أن تراعى بالنسبة لهذه المراحل المختلفة لكي تسير الأمور بشكل منسق يحقق الهدف. إن الموارد التي خُصِصَت في المرحلة الصفرية كانت بغرض إنجاز عملية التخطيط لتطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة، ولهذا يستطيع المجلس الاستشاري للمنشأة أن يحدد ما إذا كان سيستمر نحو التطبيق الكامل لإدارة الجودة الشاملة أم لا. وفيما يلي عرض للأمور الأربعة التي يجب مراعاتها عند إعداد الجدول الزمني للمراحل المختلفة:

1- أن تتم عملية التخطيط لإدارة الجودة الشاملة عند نهاية المرحلة الصفرية. وفيها يجب أن توافق إدارة المنشأة على الاستمرار قدماً في طريق التطبيق وأن توافق على تخصيص التمويل اللازم لإنجاز مرحلة التخطيط.

2- أن تبدأ المرحلة الثالثة " مرحلة التطبيق " مباشرة عقب موافقة المجلس الاستشاري على خطة تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة، وتخصيص الموارد اللازمة لذلك.

3- أن تبدأ فرق العمل القليلة الأولى في مباشرة عملها بعد أن يتم توفير الخدمات الداعمة لها "الخدمات الاستشارية والتدريب".

4- أن تبدأ المنشأة في تخطيط جهودها لنشر وتبادل الخبرات ولكن بدون التنفيذ حتى تحقق أولى قصص نجاحها.(10)

في اللقاء القادم إن شاء الله سيكون الحديث عن:​ 
*معوقات تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة - المفاهيم الأساسية المرتبطة بالجودة - المنطلقات الفكرية لإدارة الجودة الشاملة - هرم إدارة الجودة الشاملة - مقارنة الإدارة التقليدية بإدارة الجودة الشاملة - أهداف الجودة الشاملة وفوائدها*​ 
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين​


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله*



سيد المعمار قال:


> الأخ فتوح شكرا على المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته في إثراء هذا الموضوع وجازاك الله كل خير.
> في الحقيقه إن البحث الذي قدمته أثبت أن إلمامنا بمفهوم الجوده هو مجرد فهم سطحي لطرح فلسفي بالغ التعقيد . و هو ما جعلني أضيف هذا البحث إلى مكتبتي حد أقرأه قراءة متأنيه تحقق الفائده.
> شكري أيضا كبير لكل الذين ساهموا في إثراء هذا الموضوع.


 
أخي الكريم سيد المعمار أشكر لك مرورك الكريم وردك الطيب وإن شاء الله سيكون في نهاية الدورة مرفق به جميع المحاضرات لمن أراد تحميلها 

واهديك وأهدي إخواني هذا الكتاب عن ضبط الجودة وهو باللغة العربية على هذا الرابط

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/mec212.pdf


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم*



M_SHEHATA قال:


> لا استطيع الا ان اقول ( رائع ) ومن يحتذى بالخير يمتلى بارك الله فى الجميع


 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم M_SHEHATA ومرورك وتعليقك هو الرائع وحقيقة هذا المنتدى الطيب ملئ بالأخوة الأفاضل الذين أتعلم منهم الكثير فبارك اللهم لنا فيهم واجزهم عنا خير الجزاء

وإليك ولإخواني هذا البرنامج عن توكيد الجودة 

1) برنامج توكيد الجودة وهو Accses 
2) برنامج المراجعة الداخلية وهو Accses كذلك

وهي من موضوع لأخ كريم اسمه magdy100 في ملتقى آخر وقال في موضوعه

تنويه هذه البرامج أنا حاصل عليها من على الانترنت

وليست من تصميمى وذلك حفظا وأحتراما منى لحقوق الغير وعدم المسائلة 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااا..............

فجزاه الله خيراً وبارك فيه

وطبعاً يا إخوان أنا مجرد ناقل


----------



## فتوح (23 أغسطس 2006)

*قياس الجودة*



البشمهندز محمود قال:


> السيد المهندس فتوح تحية طيبة و بعد
> 
> فى بداة الامر نشكركم على هذة الدورة الناجحة ونود المعرفة هل فى مراحل متقدمة من هذة الدورة سيتم الافادة ببعض طرق قياس الجودة و التحكم فيها حيث يعتبر هذا هو الشق العملى للجودة و المطلوب فى سوق العمل
> 
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم مهندس محمود على فرج

شكراً جزيلاً لك لتفاعلك وردك الكريم

إن أردت الجانب العلمي في الجودة الشاملة فأعتقد أنك تعني الأدوات وهذه سنذكرها إن شاء الله.

أما إن أردت قياس الجودة فهذه أعتقد أن هذه الدورة ستخلو منها وكذلك غيرها من الأمور المتعلقة بالجودة مثل تكلفة الجودة.

وذلك للأننا حددنا المواضيع التي سنتعرض لها في بداية الدورة.

ولكن من الممكن إضافة أي موضوع بمشيئة الله عز وجل يرغب فيه الأوة والزملاء على حاشية الدورة

وأقول إن من أفضل ما قرأت عن قياس الجودة ما يلي

ما ذكره الأستاذ نسيم مصباح حيث قال

وإليكم المعايير العالمية لقياس الجودة فهي كما يلي : 

1- القيادة
2- التخطيط الاستراتيجي
3- الزبائن والسوق
4 - المعلومات والتحليل
5- تنمية الموارد البشرية وإدارتها
6- ضمان جودة المنتجات والخدمات
7-نتائج الشركة .

وكذلك ما ذكره الدكتور أسامة الميمي حيث قال في بحث له

ويرى كل من (Ghobadian and Jones, 1993) ان جودة الخدمة تقاس بمدة تلبية الخدمة لتوقعات الزبون فغالبية الخدمات تقدم اثناء وجود الزبون وهذا يعني ان ادراك الجودة لا يتأثر فقط بنتائج ولكن بعملية تقديم الخدمة. 

يتأثر قياس الجودة إلى حد كبير بدرجة شمولية وتكامل تعريف الجودة فالتعريف الذي يربط الجودة بالاهداف يؤكد في قياس الجودة على المخرجات والتعريف الذي ينظر إلى الجودة كمصطلح معياري يركز على تحديد خصائص للجودة يكون اساسا معياريا للقياس الا انه لابد من التأكيد على اهمية وحتمية قياس الجودة التربوية بمقاييس متطورة وصادقة وثابتة قدر الامكان، وقد برزت في مجال قياس الجودة مراحل متعددة : 
1- قياس الجودة بدلالة المدخلات. 
2- قياس الجودة بدلالة العمليات ( الإجراءات والممارسات).
3- قياس الجودة بدلالة المخرجات. 
4- قياس الجودة وفقا لاراء الخبراء. 
5- قياس الجودة بدلالة الخصائص الموضوعية. 
6- المنظور الشمولي في قياس الجودة. 

وفي سؤال موجه للدكتور هاني العمري 

ما هي الأدوات العملية التي يمكن من خلالها قياس نجاح أو فشل تطبيق نظام الجودة في المؤسسات الخدماتية بصفة عامة و المؤسسات التعليمية و التدريبية بصفة خاصة ؟

كانت إجابة سعادته أكبر مؤشر هو عدم تحقيق الأهداف الاستراتيجية والتي أنشأت من أجلها تلك المنشأة والجودة هي أحد تلك الركائز للبناء المؤسسي وكذلك عدم توافر المكانيات الازمة لتحقيق تلك الأهداف بمعني بأن الأقوال لاتتطابق مع الأفعال والنتائج المستهدفة .

هذا بعض ما قيل عن قياس الجودة وإن كان لك استفسار فلا تتردد

وجزاكم الله خيراً

فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## othman (23 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قياس درجة الجودة :
هناك اربع درجات لقياس درجة الجودة ، ويطلق عليها "مقياس الجودة" ، وهي : 
- اولا : الدرجة او الرتبة : 
يقصد بذلك تصنيف السلع حسب الخصائص الخاصة بها ، مثل الدرجات 1،2،3 او الحروف A,b,c ، ويمثل الرقم "1 " او الحرف "a " اعلى مستويات الجودة من حيث المواصفات . 
اما الرقم "3 " او الحرف "c" يمثل ادنى مستويات الجودة من حيث المواصفات .


----------



## othman (23 أغسطس 2006)

-	ثانياً : الملائمة للاستخدام : 
وهي مقدار توافق الاداء الذي تقدمه السلعة مع توقعات المستهلك عن الغرض الذي من اجله انتجت السلعة ، وهناك مجموعة من العوامل التي يستخدمها المستهلك للحكم على درجة ملائمة السلعة للاستخدام ، وهي : 
1.	تمييز السلعة بوجود رتبة لها بالنسبة للسلع البديلة . 
2.	مقدار الثبات في مستوى جودة السلعة داخل نفس الرتبة . 
3.	درجة جدارة السلعة واعتمادها . 
4.	مدى توفر قطع الغيار اللازمة للسلعة وتوفر الصيانة .


----------



## othman (23 أغسطس 2006)

-	ثالثاً : درجة استقرار المواصفات : 
من الطبيعي عند انتاج سلعة معينة يتم انتاجها بناءاً على مواصفات ومقاييس محددة مسبقاً . 

حيث يسعى المستهلك النهائي الى وجود استقرار في مواصفات ومقاييس السلعة التي يطلبها وعدم تأثرها بالمتغيرات على السلعة الموجودة بالاسواق . 

** درجة الاعتمادية (الجدارة) : 
يقصد بدرجة الاعتمادية انها احتمالية عمل المنتج او النظام حسب المواصفات الموضوعة لفترة زمنية معينة في ظروف التشغيل العادية (أي ظروف التشغيل العادية التي هي مجموعة من حدود التشغيل التي من المتوقع ان يعمل في ظلها المنتج) ، وحتى تكون الجدارة ذات معنى يجب ان تكون مقرونة ببعض العوامل الخاصة بظروف الاداء ، مثل : درجة الحرارة ، قوة التيار … 

ان درجة الجدارة يُعَبّر عنها في شكل احتمال ، وبما ان الاحتمال هو عبارة عن قيمة محصورة بين الصفر والواحد الصحيح فإن درجة الجدارة كذلك ، أي تكون محصورة بين الصفر والواحد الصحيح .


----------



## فتوح (23 أغسطس 2006)

*المحاضرة الثامنة*

المحاضرة الثامنة​
وفيها معوقات تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة - المفاهيم الأساسية المرتبطة بالجودة - المنطلقات الفكرية لإدارة الجودة الشاملة - هرم إدارة الجودة الشاملة - مقارنة الإدارة التقليدية بإدارة الجودة الشاملة - أهداف الجودة الشاملة وفوائدها​ 

*2-7 *معوقات تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 

هناك العديد من المشاكل والمعوقات التي تؤدى إلى فشل إدارة الجودة الشاملة، أو تؤدى إلى عرقلتها وتأخيرها وفيما يلي عرض لأهم هذه المعوقات:​ 
1- عدم التزام الإدارة العليا.​ 
2- الخوف من التغيير لدى العاملين.​ 
3- الفشل في تغيير فلسفة المنشاة وثقافتها.​ 
4- التوقعات الخاطئة لتكلفة ووقت تنفيذ إدارة الجودة الشاملة.​ 
5- التعامل الخاطئ مع الأساليب الإحصائية سواء بالاعتماد الكثير أو القليل.​ 
6- تركيز المنشأة على أساليب غير متوافقة مع نظام الإنتاج أو الأفراد بها.​ 
7- تبنى أدوات محددة أكثر من التركيز على النظام، حيث أن بعض المديرين يعتقدون بأن نجاح تطبيق أداة معينة للجودة في منشأة معينة سوف يؤدى إلى نجاح تطبيق نفس الأداة في منشآتهم، وهذا لا يصح، لأن التركيز يجب أن يكون على النظام بأكمله، وعلى تحقيق وتحسين الجودة للعمليات، وليس على معادلات أو أساليب أو أدوات.​ 
8- توقع نتائج سريعة لنظام إدارة الجودة الشاملة.​ 
9- التوقيت الخاطئ في تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة، مثل أن تكون البداية بشكل متزامن مع مشاكل عدم الاستقرار في الإدارة العليا، مثل الاستقالات، الترقيات، والتقاعد.​ 
10- فشل المنشأة في توفير الجهد اللازم، بالإضافة إلى اعتبار إدارة الجودة الشاملة على أنها برنامج وليس أسلوب ونظام مستمر للتحسينات المختلفة.​ 
11- فشل الإدارة في توفير التقدير والمكافآت لإنجازات الأفراد.​ 
12- عدم وجود نظام اتصال فعال.​ 
13- انشغال فرق العمل في مشاكل بسيطة.​ 
14- مشاكل تتعلق بالتكنولوجيا والمعدات. (14)​ 
*2-8 *المفاهيم الأساسية المرتبطة بالجودة​ 

يوجد الكثير من المفاهيم التي ترتبط بموضوع الجودة كالتفتيش والمراقبة أو الضبط وتوكيد الجودة والاعتمادية وخطة الجودة...الخ​ 
وفيما يلي عرض مختصر لمعنى هذه المصطلحات:​ 
1-* التفتيش: *التفتيش هو عملية قياس أو فحص أو اختبار أو معايرة لخاصية واحدة أو أكثر لمنتج / خدمة أو جزء منه بهدف التعرف على مدى مطابقته للمواصفات المطلوبة والموضوعة مسبقاً.​ 
2-* المراقبة أو الضبط: *هي مجموعة الأنشطة المخطط لها مسبقاً للوصول إلى الهدف المحدد بالمواصفات المطلوبة.​ 
3-* توكيد الجودة: *جميع الإجراءات المخططة والمنظمة اللازمة لتوفير الثقة الكافية من أن المنتج / الخدمة سوف تحقق متطلبات الجودة. تأكيد الجودة أنشطة قبلية تهدف إلى المنع بينما مراقبة الجودة أنشطة بعدية تهدف إلى التحري. ​ 
وتأكيد الجودة يعنى:​ 
· توفير نظام جودة موثق رسمياً.​ 
· المنع لا التحري.​ 
· التخطيط لا رد الفعل.​ 
· توفير الثقة.​ 
· الأداء بفاعلية وكفاءة.​ 
· تحقيق الجودة الصحيحة من أول مرة وفي كل مرة. (8)​ 
4-* جودة: *تمثل مجمل الخواص المتعلقة بقابلية منتج معين أو عملية معينة أو خدمة لاستيفاء احتياج متوقع أو مواصفة أداء متفق عليه وذلك طوال فترة الاستخدام المتوقعة.​ 
5-* ضبط الجودة: *يمثل كافة الأساليب الفنية وكافة الأنشطة المستخدمة والمطلوب لاستيفاء مطالب الجودة.​ 
6-* الاعتمادية (المعولية): *الاعتمادية (المعولية) هي قابلية المنتج أو جزء منه لأداء الوظيفة المطلوبة منه تحت ظروف استخدام محددة ويمكن التعبير عنها باحتمال النجاح، أي احتمال الأداء الوظيفي السليم للمنتج (أو الجزء) بدون حدوث أعطال خلال فترة استخدام محددة وتحت ظروف محددة.​ 
7-* إدارة الجودة الكلية: *هي نظام متكامل وفعال يهدف لتطوير الجودة والحفاظ على مستوياتها كما يشمل كافة جهود العاملين لتحسين جودة الإنتاج وخدمة ما بعد البيع ... الخ بالعمل على أحسن المستويات الاقتصادية والتي تؤدى إلى رضا العميل الكامل.​ 
8-* خطة الجودة: *هي وثيقة تحدد الأساليب العملية ومصادر نشاطات الجودة فيما يختص بمنتج محدد أو عملية أو خدمة أو عقد أو مشروع معين.​ 
9-* إجراء أو أسلوب الجودة: *هو الطريقة الموصفة لأداء عمل معين.​ 
10-* دليل الجودة: *هو وثيقة تحدد سياسة الجودة وأنظمتها وأسلوب تحقيق الجودة للمنشأة.​ 
11-* نظام الجودة : *يمثل الهيكل التنظيمي والمسئوليات والأنشطة والقدرات والموارد المتاحة والتي تهدف إلى توكيد جودة المنتجات (منتج / خدمة) أو جودة العمليات التشغيلية أو الخدمات المؤداة وأنها سوف تستوفي كافة الاحتياجات المنصوص عليها.​ 
12-سياسة الجودة: تمثل التوجيهات والأغراض التي تحددها الإدارة العليا للمنشأة والجودة تمثل عناصرها. (13)​ 

*2-9 *المنطلقات الفكرية لإدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 


هناك العديد من الأفكار تدور حولها إدارة الجودة الشاملة وتسعى لتحقيها، ومن أهم هذه الأفكار ما يلي:​ 
1- قبول التغيير باعتباره حقيقة واقعه وضرورة التعامل مع المتغيرات.​ 
2- القناعة التامة بأهمية وضرورة تواجد بيئة عمل صحية يمكن من خلالها للعاملين أداء أعمالهم بأعلى إنتاجية وبرضا عالي.​ 
3- ضرورة استيعاب التكنولوجيا الحديثة كعنصر مؤثر في التغيير.​ 
4- قبول مبدأ المنافسة الإيجابية كواقع مهم وضروري للوصول إلى التميز.​ 
5- الاعتراف والقناعة التامة بأهمية العميل وضرورة الاقتراب منه والانحياز له والمحاولة الدائبة لإرضائه.​ 
6- أهمية التخطيط الإستراتيجي للمؤسسة والاستمرار فيه وإعطائه صفة المرونة والقدرة على التكيف بما يتواكب مع المتغيرات.​ 
7- الإيمان التام بأن العنصر البشري هو الأساس الأقوى والأهم في نجاح بل تميز أي مؤسسة.(18)​ 
8- الاعتراف بالسوق وآلياته باعتباره الأساس في نجاح الإدارة أو فشلها، وقبول أحكامه باعتبارها الفيصل في تقييم أداء الإدارة.​ 
9- إدراك أهمية الاستثمار الأمثل لكل الطاقات والموارد وحشدها لتحقيق التميز المستند إلى كامل قدرات المنشأة.​ 
10- إدراك أهمية الوقت كمورد رئيسي للإدارة تعتمد عليه في خلق المنافع والإيجابيات.​ 
11- إدراك أهمية التكافل مع الآخرين. والسعي نحو تكوين تحالفات إيجابية (حتى مع المنافسين).​ 
12- الابتعاد عن منطق الفردية والتشتت، والأخذ بمفاهيم العمل الجماعي (فرق العمل) وتكوين المنظومات والشبكات المترابطة والمتفاعلة.​ 
13- رفض المبادئ والمسلمات الكلاسيكية في الإدارة والتنظيم والاستعداد لتقبل مفاهيم ومنطلقات قد تبدو غير معقولة أو منطقية.​ 

2-10 هرم إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 

إن منهجية إدارة الجودة الشاملة في المنشأة يجب أن تبنى في مسعى لتحقيق أقصى حد في مستوى جودة منتجاتها أو خدماتها، وذلك من أجل تحقيق التفوق، إن هذا المستوى من كمال الجودة لا يمكن للمنشأة أن تبلغه بدفعة أو بضربة واحدة لتحقيق الرضا العالي المستوى والسعادة لدى عملائها، إنما عليها أن تحققه على دفعات أو على مستويات متدرجة هرمية، هذا ما قدمه نورباكى كانو على غرار هرم ماسلو لتدريج الحاجات الإنسانية. فقد أوضح كانو أن هذا الهرم يتكون من ثلاث درجات أو مستويات هرمية، والمنشآت التي تريد تطبيق منهجية صحيحة لإدارة الجودة الشاملة، عليها أن تحقق المستوى الأول من الجودة وتوطد نفسها جيداً فيه، وبعد ذلك تنطلق إلى المستوى الثاني فالثالث، لتصل إلى أقصى حد في جودة منتجاتها أو خدماتها. وشكل رقم (2-7) يوضح المستويات الهرمية للجودة الشاملة كما وضعها كانو.​ 
المستوى الأول: في هذا المستوى من الجودة يحقق الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات العميل.​ 
المستوى الثاني: مزايا المستوى الأول ما زالت موجودة أيضاً في المستوى الثاني، ويضاف عليها بعض المزايا الإضافية التي تحقق رضا أعلى للعميل.​ 
المستوى الثالث: يشتمل هذا المستوى على جوانب أعلى من الجودة لم يكن العميل يتوقعها، فهي لا تحدث الرضا العالي له فحسب بل تدخل البهجة والسرور إلى نفسه، ذلك لأنها فاقت توقعاته، وتجعله يرضى تماماً عن المنتج أو الخدمة، ويتحقق لديه الولاء للمنشأة.​ 
من خلال هرم كانو يتضح أن على المنشأة أن تتدرج في تقديم مستوى الجودة لعملائها، فالقفزة السريعة دون هذا التدرج قد تكون مغامرة، إذ يحتاج الأمر إلى إمكانيات وتخطيط مسبق، فالتدرج يساعد المنشأة على توفير مستلزمات ومتطلبات كل مستوى والعمل على تحقيقه، ويكون بمثابة القاعدة لتحقيق المستوى التالي وهكذا، وهذا يمكن المنشأة من تلبية احتياجات كل مستوى بشكل ملائم ومناسب ومدروس.(13)​ 






​ 


شكل (2- 7) هرم كانو لإدارة الجودة الشاملة (13)​ 

يتبع إن شاء الله​​​


----------



## فتوح (23 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة الثامنة*

*2-7 *مقارنة الإدارة التقليدية بإدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 

تعتبر إدارة الجودة الشاملة فلسفة إدارية لخلق إطار فكري وثقافة مشتركة تؤدي إلى إدارة أكثر تعقيداً وإلى التغيير والتحسين، ويوضح الجدول التالي– جدول رقم (2- 3) باختصار الفروق الأساسية بين الإدارة التقليدية وإدارة الجودة الشاملة.(17)




 

جدول (2- 3) الفرق بين الإدارة التقليدية وإدارة الجودة الشاملة(17)​ 

*2-8 *أهداف الجودة الشاملة وفوائدها​ 

إن الهدف الأساسي من تطبيق برنامج إدارة الجودة الشاملة في الشركات هوتطوير الجودة للمنتجات والخدمات مع إحراز تخفيض في التكاليف والإقلال من الوقت والجهد الضائع لتحسين الخدمة المقدمة للعملاء وكسب رضاءهم).​ 
هذا الهدف الرئيسي للجودة يشمل ثلاث فوائد رئيسية مهمة وهي:​ 
1- خفض التكاليف: إنالجودة تتطلب عمل الأشياء الصحيحة بالطريقة الصحيحة من أول مرة وهذا يعني تقليل الأشياء التالفة أو إعادة إنجازها وبالتالي تقليل التكاليف.​ 
2- تقليل الوقتاللازم لإنجاز المهمات للعميل: فالإجراءات التي وضعت من قبل المؤسسة لإنجازالخدمات للعميل قد ركزت على تحقيق الأهداف ومراقبتها وبالتالي جاءت هذه الإجراءاتطويلة وجامدة في كثير من الأحيان مما أثر تأثيراً سلبياً على العميل.​ 
3- تحقيق الجودة: وذلك بتطوير المنتجات والخدمات حسب رغبة العملاء، إن عدم الاهتمامبالجودة يؤدي لزيادة الوقت لأداء وإنجاز المهام وزيادة أعمال المراقبة وبالتاليزيادة شكوى المستفيدين من هذه الخدمات.​ 
وهناك فوائد وأهداف أخرى لتطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي:​ 
1- خلق بيئة تدعم وتحافظ علىالتطوير المستمر.​ 
2- إشراك جميع العاملين في التطوير.​ 
3- متابعةوتطوير أدوات قياس أداء العمليات.​ 
4- تقليل المهام والنشاطات اللازمةلتحويل المدخلات (المواد الأولية) إلى منتجات أو خدمات ذات قيمة للعملاء.​ 
5- إيجاد ثقافة تركز بقوة على العملاء.​ 
6- تحسين نوعية المخرجات.​ 
7- زيادة الكفاءة بزيادة التعاون بين الإدارات وتشجيع العمل الجماعي.​ 
8- تحسين الربحية والإنتاجية.​ 
9- تعليم الإدارة والعاملين كيفيةتحديد وترتيب وتحليل المشاكل وتجزئتها إلى أصغر حتى يمكن السيطرة عليها.​ 
10- تعلم اتخاذ القرارات استنادا على الحقائق لا المشاعر..​ 
11- تدريبالموظفين على أسلوب تطوير العمليات.​ 
12- تقليل المهام عديمة الفائدة زمنالعمل المتكرر.​ 
13- زيادة القدرة على جذب العملاء والإقلال من شكواهم.​ 
14- تحسين الثقة وأداء العمل للعاملين.​ 
15- زيادة نسبة تحقيقالأهداف الرئيسية للشركة. (29)​ 
*2-9 *الخلاصة​ 

عرض الباحث فيما تقدم للمفاهيم المختلفة للجودة الشاملة، وكيفية تطبيقها، وآراء فلاسفة الجودة عنها، وهناك أوجه للاتفاق بين فلاسفة حول المبادئ الرئيسة للجودة تتلخص فيما يلي:​ 
· القيادة لها عظيم الأثر في تفعيل تبني مفاهيم الجودة الشاملة.​ 
· العميل هو الهدف الذي يسعى الجميع لإرضائه وإدخال البهجة والسرور عليه.​ 
· العمال ليسو مجرد أداة للتنفيذ، بل ركيزة رئيسية تشارك وتتعاون لتحقيق متطلبات إدارة الجودة الشاملة.​ 
· من 80% إلى 85% من المشاكل تأتي من العمليات، وعليه فلابد من التحسين المستمر للعمليات، وينصح في ذلك بتبني دورة محددة للتحسين.​ 
· التدريب، والتأهيل المستمر للعاملين.​ 
· التعامل مع البيانات، واستخدام الأساليب الإحصائية لتحليلها واستخلاص النتائج منها.​ 
وهذا يؤدي إلى التعرف على أدوات الجودة الشاملة وكيفية استخدامها، والتعرف على الأساليب الإحصائية المختلفة.​ 
في اللقاء القادم إذا قدر الله وشاء يكون الحديث عن أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة

وحمداً لك ربي حمداً طيباً مباركاً فيه
​


----------



## othman (24 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك العديد من المعوقات التي تؤدى إلى فشل إدارة الجودة الشاملة، أو تؤدى إلى عرقلتها وتأخيرها وفيما يلي عرض لأهم هذه المعوقات:
1- عدم وجود إلمام عند الموظفين بمفاهيم إدارة الجودة الشاملة.
2- عدم وجود المنافسة في القطاع العام.
3- عدم وجود حوافز سواء كانت مادية او معنوية للعاملين من قبل ادارة الشركة.
4- عدم توفر الإمكانات المادية وبالتالي عجز برامج التدريب عن القيام بواجبها.
5- عدم وجود برامج تدريب والالتزام بها.
6- عدم القيام بتشكيل ثقافة المنظمة من خلال تغيير الأساليب الإدارية.
7- عدم وجود تشجيع وتحفيز للعاملين في الاستمرار في برامج الجودة الشاملة.


----------



## othman (24 أغسطس 2006)

تحديد مستوى الجودة : 
بهدف تحديد مستوى جودة ملائم فانه من الضروري الاستعانة بكافة الوظائف الأساسية في الوحدة الإنتاجية وهي : 
الإنتاج ، التمويل ، والتسويق ، حيث ان تحقيق مستوى جودة ملائم للسلعة ازاء الخدمة التي تقدمها الوحدة يتوقف على هذه الوظائف وقدرتها على التعامل معها .


----------



## othman (24 أغسطس 2006)

الجودة والتكاليف : 
إن قرار تحديد مستوى الجودة يتطلب عمل دراسة كمية للتكاليف التي يمكن أن تستجد نتيجة تحسين الجودة مثل : 
1- استخدام مواد أولية نوع أفضل . 
2- لرفع مهارة العمال . 
3- استخدام تكنولوجيا متقدمة . 
4- أسلوب فحص المنتج . 
أما بالنسبة للتكاليف التي لو حدثت يمكن أن تحقق انخفاض في مستوى الجودة . 
1- كلفة الإصلاح والصيانة خلال فترة الكفالة . 
2- كلفة فقدان المستهلك عند انخفاض الجودة .
3- كلفة التعويضات للمتضررين .
وعليه فان كلفة الإنتاج 
1-	تناسي طرديا مع مستوى الجودة .
2- وان الجودة المنخفضة تناسب عكسيا مع مستوى الجودة .


----------



## othman (24 أغسطس 2006)

قرار مستوى الجودة :
إن قرار مستوى الجودة يحتاج إلى دراسة كمية لكل من القيمة التي يضعها المستهلك للسلعة وتكلفتها الكلية وكما هو موضح في الصفحة 64 من الكتاب .
ومن خلال الشكل ترى ان قيمة السلعة من وجهة نظر المستهلك هو المستوى الذي يعظم الفارق بين قيمة السلعة وتكلفة الإنتاج ويحقق هذا أقصى مستوى للربح ممكن 
من خلال ما تقدم فانه يجب على الوحدة الإنتاجية تقديم مستويات جودة مختلفة لكل سلعة . حيث تدرس إمكانية تحقيق أعلى ربحية وبنفس الوقت إشباع شرائح مختلفة من المجتمع .


----------



## othman (24 أغسطس 2006)

المقصود بـ "الرقابة على الجودة" : 
انها مجموعة من الخطوات المحددة مسبقاً والتي تهدف الى التأكد من ان الانتاج المحقق متطابق مع المواصفات والخصائص الاساسية الموضوعة للمنتج . 



ومن المفهوم اعلاه تظهر لنا العناصر والحقائق التالية : 
1.	ضرورة توفر خطوات محددة تمثل مجموعة من الاجراءات الضرورية التي يمكن استخدامها من جودة المنتجات ، ومن هذه الاجراءات : 
أ‌.	اجراءات خاصة بالاختبارات . 
ب‌.	اجراء فحص النظام الانتاجي ثم تحليل النظام ومعرفة اسباب عدم مطابقة المنتج للمواصفات . 
ج. اجراءات خاصة لتصحيح الاخطاء وضمان منع وقوعها ثانية . 

2.	هدف الرقابة على الجودة هو التأكيد على المطابقة للمواصفات وليس الانتاج بمستوى جودة اعلى . 
3.	ضرورة وجود مواصفات للتعبير عن مستوى الجودة .
4.	وجود نظام للرقابة على الجودة لا يعني عدم وصول وحدات معينة من السلعة للعميل ، لأن الرقابة قد تعتمد على العينات . 
5.	تهتم الرقابة على الجودة بالرقابة على جودة المنتج النهائي بالاضافة الى الاهتمام على جودة المدخلات والعملية الانتاجية .


----------



## othman (24 أغسطس 2006)

-اهداف الرقابة على الجودة : 
1.	تخفيض نسبة مردودات المبيعات بسبب انخفاض مستوى الجودة . 
2.	المحافظة على درجة تطابق المنتج النهائي مع مواصفات التصميم الاصلية . 
3.	تقليل حجم المعيب من المواد المشتراة حتى لا يؤثر على درجة جودة المنتج النهائي . 
4.	تخفيض عدد شكاوى العملاء . 
5.	تخفيض تكلفة الرقابة على الجودة . 
6.	تخفيض نسبة المواد التي يعاد تشغيها .


----------



## othman (24 أغسطس 2006)

معوقات تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة في القطاع العام :

1- عدم وجود المنافسة .
2- تأثير العوامل السياسية على اتخاذ القرارات.
3- تأثير قوانين الخدمة المدنية.
4- مقاومة بعض العاملين في القطاع العام للتغيير.
5- عدم توفر الإمكانات المادية وبالتالي عجز برامج التدريب عن القيام بواجبها.
6- سوء اختيار مشروع التحسين أو معالجة أعراض المشكلة وليس أصلها.
7- عدم الترويج لنظام الجودة الشاملة أو عدم وضع خطط لها.


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (25 أغسطس 2006)

*من اسباب فشل ضبط الجودة*

من اسباب فشل ضبط الجودة
عدم وجود الوازع الديني و عدم وجود قيم أو اخلاقيات حميدة يتحلى بها الرئيس و على سبيل المثال 
سوء استغلال بعض الروؤساء و المديرون مناصبهم للتكسب و التربح من و ظيفتهم حتى لو كان هناك جهاز قوي من ضبط الجودة بالمؤسسة او الشركة ​


----------



## المهندس زعيم هيال (25 أغسطس 2006)

يعتبر العالم اشيكاوا العالم الياباني مكتشف مفهوم حلقات الجوده التي تتكون من 3_ 12 شخصا بعد تدريبهم تدريبا جيدا من قبل مستشار خارجي يتم استقدامه من خارج المؤسسه _ حول فلسفة تطبيق الجوده وطرق مناقشة وحل مشاكل العمل والجوده داخل تلك الحلقات ليتم تطبيقها على الواقع


----------



## المهندس زعيم هيال (25 أغسطس 2006)

خطوات بناء حلقات الجوده 
1-التخطيط لانشاء تلك الحلقات والمتمثل باستقدام المستشار الخارجي وتشكيل لجنه من الرؤساء الاداريين لمتابعة عمل الحلقات ووضع اسس العمل داخل الحلقات وطرق النقاش وحل المشاكل وكذلك تهيئة الوسائل الاداريه اللازمه لانجاح الحلقات 
2- الاعداد والتدريب : والمتمثل بتدريب الكادر الذي سوف يؤدي العمل من خلال المستشار حول مفهوم فلسفة الحلقات وطرق ادارة النقاش وحل المشكلات 
3- العضويه : المتمثل باختيار عناصر الحلقات ويكون الاختيار طوعيا وان يكون جميع عناصر الحلقه بنفس المستوى العملي والعلمي 
4- طرق حل مشاكل الجوده : المتمثله 
1- اختيار المشكله من مجموعة مشاكل 
2-تحليل المشكله والتركيز على الاسباب 
3- طرح مجموعة من الحلول واختيار الحل الامثل من قبل عناصر الحلقه


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*المحاضرة التاسعة*



المحاضرة التاسعة​

وفيها دورة التحسين - أدوات تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة ​

أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 
إن أي منشأة ترغب في تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة يجب أن يكون لديها دورة محددة، بسيطة ودقيقة جداً لعملية التحسين، وهذا يتطلب ضرورة تحديد الخطوات الرئيسية لعملية تحسين الجودة بشكل ناجح وربط الأدوات بهذه الخطوات. وقد اشتمل هذا الفصل على (دورة التحسين - أدوات تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة – التخطيط الإستراتيجي لإدارة الجودة الشاملة – كيفية استخدام مجموعة الأدوات – الأساليب الإحصائية المستخدمة في إدارة الجودة الشاملة).​ 
3-1 دورة التحسين​ 

عمل جون مارش(3) دورة للتحسين، وقام بالربط بينها وبين أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة، وذكر أن هذه الأدوات والأساليب ترتبط بدورة التحسين – شكل رقم (3-1) - التي تتكون من أربعة خطوات رئيسية هي:​









شكل (3-1) دورة التحسين(3)​ 
الخطوة الأولى حدد: ​ 
وتتكون من خمسة خطوات فرعية هي:​ 
1- حدد الأهداف: وفيها تستخدم الأدوات لتمكين الفريق من تحديد النتائج المرغوبة لعملهم وكيفية قياس النجاح الذي حققوه. فبدون أهداف واضحة ودقيقة سيصبح الفريق بدون موجه.​ 
2- حدد العملية: يؤكد جوزيف جوران أن 80 % من المشاكل تنشأ من عمليات الإدارة وليس من الأفراد، وعليه فيجب تحرى العملية.​ 
3- حدد الموارد المطلوبة: بمجرد الانتهاء من تحديد العملية فإن المشاركين في الفريق (العملاء، والموردين، والعاملين، والملاك أو المراقبين، والمقاولين من الباطن) يمكن تحديدهم من عملية التحديد.​ 
4- حدد الأدوار والمسئوليات.​ 
5- حدد الخطة الموجزة: وذلك بإعطاء تقديرات مبدئية للأساسيات والمدد الزمنية اللازمة، مع إمكانية تعديلها فيما بعد.​ 
الخطوة الثانية حلل :​ 
تتكون خطوة التحليل من ثلاث خطوات فرعية هي:​ 
1- القياس الكمي: باستخدام مقاييس رقمية لمراقبة المشاكل الحالية الخطيرة بالنسبة للعملية.​ 
2- تحليل الأسباب الرئيسية: يقوم الفريق بتحديد الأسباب الرئيسية للمشاكل وليس تحديد أعراضها.​ 
3- التحقق من الأسباب الرئيسية: ويكون التحقق عن طريق الاختبار والقياس من أن الأسباب الرئيسية للمشاكل قد تم تحديدها بشكل صحيح في الخطوة السابقة.​ 
الخطوة الثالثة صحح:​ 
التصحيح ما هو إلا أداء عمل ما بشكل صحيح بدلاً من أدائه بشكل خاطئ وبالتالي تحاشى تكلفة الفشل، وتتكون هذه الخطوة من ستة خطوات فرعية هي:​ 
1- اقترح الخطوات التصحيحية: يحتاج الفريق إلى اقتراح أقصى ما يمكن من الخيارات، وفيه يتم تشجيع الابتكار والإبداع والمقارنة مع المنشآت الأخرى.​ 
2- اختر التصحيح: يتم تحليل كل الاقتراحات في ضوء معايير محددة، وغالباً ما يكون الاختيار مزيجاً من الأفكار والمقترحات الأخرى.​ 
3- خطط التصحيح: يحتاج التصحيح إلى إعداد جيد خاصة فيما يتعلق بكيفية اختيار وتنفيذ التصحيح.​ 
4- طبق التصحيح: نفذ التصحيح بشكل منسجم مع الخطة.​ 
5- تحقق من التصحيح: لا شك أن البرهان أو الدليل على أن التصحيح قد عالج المشكلة وأنها لن تعود يعتبر أمراً مطلوباً وضرورياً.​ 
6- أبلغ التصحيح: من المهم توصيل التصحيح للآخرين وذلك لتجنب الازدواجية ولتزويد الآخرين بأفكار جديدة يمكن أن يستفيدوا منها.​ 
الخطوة الرابعة امنع:​ 
تكاد تتطابق الخطوات الفرعية للوقاية أو المنع مع مثيلاتها في خطوة التصحيح إلا أن التركيز الآن ينصب على تفادى التكرار بإعادة تصميم العملية، وخطوات المنع الفرعية هي:​ 
1- اقترح الخطوات الوقائية الممكنة: يحتاج الفريق إلى اقتراح أقصى ما يمكن من الخيارات، وفيه يتم تشجيع الابتكار والإبداع والمقارنة مع المنشآت الأخرى.​ 
2- اختر الوقاية: يتم تحليل كل الاقتراحات في ضوء معايير محددة، وغالباً ما يكون الاختيار مزيجاً من الأفكار والمقترحات الأخرى.​ 
3- خطط الوقاية: تحتاج الوقاية إلى إعداد جيد خاصة فيما يتعلق بكيفية اختيار وتنفيذ الوقاية.​ 
4- طبق الوقاية.​ 
5- تحقق من الوقاية: تأكد من أن الوقاية التي قمت بها صالحة.​ 
6- أبلغ الوقاية.​ 
7- الوقاية بالإجراءات.

ومن الضروري أن تبدأ دورة التحسين شكل رقم (3-1) بخطوة التحديد، ويتمثل الجزء الأول لهذه الخطوة في تحديد الأهداف والتي يجب أن تتم قبل تنفيذ أي تحسين. وإذا تم تطبيق الدورة على إحدى العمليات الموجودة حالياً فعندئذ يجب أن يسير التحسين في اتجاه عقارب الساعة بحيث لا يتم البدء في الخطوة التالية إلا بعد الانتهاء بنجاح من الخطوة السابقة.(3)​ 
​


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة التاسعة*


3-2 أدوات تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 

أورد كل من مارش وتوفيق(3؛10) مجمل لأدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة ويقوم الباحث بعرض تلك الأدوات والهدف منها فيما يلي:

1-* الأداة رقم (1) العصف الذهني (أو إثارة الأفكار) *Brainstorm: محاولة الحصول على أكبر عدد من الأفكار الإبداعية في ظل بيئة مشجعة ومؤيدة، وتشمل جميع أعضاء فريق التحسين.

2-* الأداة رقم (2) صياغة الرسالة *Mission Statement: تحقيق الوضوح والإجماع كغرض رئيسي لأي منشأة أو مشروع، إضافة إلى الموافقة على القيم أو المبادئ التي سيتم الالتزام أو التقيد بها.

3- الأداة رقم (3) عوامل النجاح الحاكمة Critical Success Factors: تحديد الأهداف التي تعتبر حاكمة لإنجاز الرسالة. وهذا التحديد يساعد على تحديد عدد قليل من القضايا الحاكمة في أي نشاط من الأنشطة.

4-* الأداة رقم (4) أهداف الجودة *Quality Objectives: التحديد الواضح للأهداف الخاصة بأي مبادرة لتحسين الجودة.

5-الأداة رقم (5) المعيار الأساسي أو النموذجي Benchmarking: تمكين المنشأة من مقارنة الأداء المحقق مع أداء المنشآت الأخرى والمساعدة في وضع الهدف وتجاوز العقبات.

6-الأداة رقم (6) عوامل النجاح الحاكمة / مصفوفة العمليات Critical Success Factors / Process Matrix:هذه المصفوفة البسيطة صُممت لكي توضح تأثير الأنشطة على النتائج المرغوبة أو عوامل النجاح الحاكمة. وبعد ذلك يمكن تحديد أولويات العمليات حسب أهميتها.

7-* الأداة رقم (7) تحديد العملية *The Process Definition: يحتمل أن تكون أداة تحديد العملية أكثر أدوات الجودة الشاملة أهمية، فهذه الأداة تمكن من تحديد متطلبات العميل لأي عملية، ولهذا فإن الموافقة على هذا التحديد وتوثيقه يعتبر الخطوة الأولى لأي عملية تحسين للجودة، كما أن هذا التحديد يُمَكّن من الموافقة على متطلبات الموردين لضمان الجودة.

8-* الأداة رقم (8) نموذج العملية *Process Model: تعتبر هذه الأداة بمثابة تطويرا لأداة تحديد العملية (الأداة رقم 7). وتستخدم هذه الأداة لتحليل العمليات الأكثر تعقيداً ولكن الأداتين متلازمتان حيث تمثلان معاً حجر الأساس في دورة التحسين وجميع مكوناتها. ويمكن أن تكون أداة نموذج العملية متخصصة تماماً ولكن المتدربين يجب أن يعرفوا المفاهيم وبعض الأدوات أو الأساليب الأساسية.

9-* الأداة رقم (9) خريطة التدفق *Flowchart: المساعدة في إلقاء الضوء على تتابع العمليات المتعلقة بنقاط اتخاذ القرار الرئيسية.

10-* الأداة رقم (10) دليل الاجتماع *The Meeting Guide: المساعدة في الإدارة الفعالة لجميع أنواع الاجتماعات.

11-* الأداة رقم (11) منظم الاجتماع *The Meeting Organizer: تخفيض المدة الزمنية المستغرقة في محاولة تنظيم اجتماع للعديد من الأفراد.

12-* الأداة رقم (12) تحليل الخصائص أو السمات *Attributes Analysis:المساعدة في تكوين فريق التحسين الفعال.

13-الأداة رقم (13) خريطة العقل Mind Map: المساعدة في جعل تداعيات الأفكار مرتبطة بموضوع محدد. وهذا يساعد على التقاط وتوضيح وهيكلة الأفكار والمفاهيم. إن خرائط العقل تعتبر مفيدة على نحو خاص لكتابة التقارير وأيضاً في حالة التأهب للتقدم أو العرض، كما أن خرائط العقل تتأكد من أن المنطق والهيكل أمران متضمنان في صلب الأفكار.

14-* الأداة رقم (14) رسم الشجرة البياني *Tree Diagram: تجزئة القضية المعقدة إلى العناصر المكونة لها، وكذلك إبراز سلسلة الأثر والنتيجة بشكل بسيط من خلال الرسم البياني" لماذا لماذا ". ويستخدم الرسم البياني " كيف كيف " لإظهار كيف أن المهمة المعقدة يمكن تجزئتها إلي أنشطة يمكن إدارتها بسهولة.

15-* الأداة رقم (15) تحليل المسار الحرج *Critical Path Analysis: التخطيط لمشروع لكي يتم إلقاء الضوء (أو إبراز) أي الأنشطة إذا سُمح لها بأن تسير بشكل طبيعي فإنها ستؤثر على تأخير وقت إنجاز المشروع ككل.

16-* الأداة رقم (16) تحليل مجالات القوى *Force Field Analysis: هذه أداة لمنع الصراع للمساعدة على تحديد القوى الرئيسية المؤيدة والمناهضة للتغيير وبالتالي يمكن تعزيز وتطوير القوى الإيجابية واستبعاد وعزل القوى السلبية.

17-* الأداة رقم (17) خريطة القياس *Measurement Chart: التأكد من أن متطلبات العملاء و / أو عوامل النجاح الحاكمة قد حُدّدتْ بشكل كمي قدر الإمكان وأن بالإمكان تحليلها لإظهار تأثيرات باريتو و / أو الاتجاهات مع مرور الزمن.

18-* الأداة رقم (18) تكاليف الجودة *Quality Costs: توجيه عملية تحسين الجودة لضمان الحصول على الحد الأقصى للعائد المالي من الاستثمار في عملية التحسين.

19-* الأداة رقم (19) باريتو، 80 / 20، المجالات القليلة الحاكمة *Pareto, 80/20, Critical Few: تحديد أولويات المجالات الأكثر فائدة لتركيز موارد تحسين الجودة المحدودة. تعتبر أداة باريتو من أقوى الأدوات التي تم ابتكارها وفي الحقيقة أن 20 % من القضايا تؤدى إلى 80 % من التأثير. ولهذا، نجد أن تحديد ال20 % أو العوامل القليلة الحاكمة تؤدى إلى توفير كبير من الجهد.

20-* الأداة رقم (20) قائمة المراجعة والمراقبة *Check Sheet: تسجيل عدد من التأثيرات المتعلقة بأحداث معينة، سواء كانت مرغوبة أم غير مرغوبة لأي عملية خلال فترة زمنية محددة ومعدلات تكرارها خلال هذه الفترة.

21-* الأداة رقم (21) المدرج التكراري *Histogram: إبراز الاختلاف في نتيجة (أو مخرج) العملية.

22-* الأداة رقم (22) الدائرة البيانية *Pie Chart: عرض البيانات بشكل مرئي، والمساعدة على إبراز تأثير باريتو أو تحديد العوامل القليلة الحاكمة.

23- الأداة رقم (23) الضبط الإحصائي للعملية Statistical Process Control (SPC): إمكانية التنبؤ بالعملية وذلك للمساعدة على تقليل الانحراف والوصول إلى منع تكاثر الأخطاء أو العيوب.

24-* الأداة رقم (24) رسم بياني لظهر السمكة *Fishbone Diagram: المساعدة في إثارة الأفكار حول المشاكل المحتملة أو الحلول الممكنة. وتساعد هذه الأداة في تحديد إطار عام لتحليل إضافي وذلك عن طريق وضع عدد أكبر من القضايا أو الموضوعات في مجموعات يمكن إدارتها بشكل أفضل.

25-* الأداة رقم (25) رسم بياني للعلاقة *Relation Diagram: إبراز سلسلة الأهداف والنتائج المعقدة وتحديد الأسباب الرئيسية.

26-* الأداة رقم (26) المقارنة الثنائية *Paired Comparison: تحقيق الإجماع على عمل أو تحليل من خلال التصويت الفردي ويعد هذا الأسلوب فعالاً جداً لإزالة التعارض وتخطي الخلافات في الرأي، ويعتبر هذا الأسلوب وصفياً كما أنه مبني على الخبرة.

27-الأداة رقم (27) الاختيار المرجح Weighted Selection: المساعدة في اتخاذ القرارات، أي في اختيار بديل بين العديد من البدائل.

28-الأداة رقم (28) تحليل أثر الفشل Failure Mode Effect Analysis (FMEA): إبراز سلسلة الأسباب والنتائج المعقدة وتحديد الأسباب الرئيسية. 


وإلى لقاء مع المحاضرة القادمة إن شاء الله​ 
وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن ينفع به كل من شارك وكل من مر وكل من قرأ كما أسأله سبحانه أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم​


----------



## فتوح (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*المحاضرة العاشرة*

المحاضرة العاشرة

وفيها التخطيط الإستراتيجي لإدارة الجودة الشاملة - كيفية استخدم مجموعة الأدوات - عرض لإحدى أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة أداة العصف الذهني Brainstorm - خريطة التدفق Flowchart​ 
3-3 التخطيط الإستراتيجي لإدارة الجودة الشاملة​ 
لا تستطيع المنشأة أن تقول أنها حسنت شيئاً ما (عملية محددة) حتى تعرف من أين بدأت وما الذي تريد أن تحققه. إن هذه المعرفة تعتمد على أن يكون لدى المنشأة خطة استراتيجية واضحة ومحددة، كما أن معرفة المنشأة أين هي الآن (انظر ص 32) ومتى وصلت إلى ما هي عليه الآن يعتمد على المراجعة الفعالة والتقويم السليم، ولهذا فإن دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي تحدد ببساطة إلى أين تريد أن تذهب (أو ما الذي تريد تحقيقه) أي التخطيط وبعد ذلك المراجعة كما هو موضح في شكل رقم (3- 2)






​ 

شكل (3-2) دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي(3)​ 

ويوضح شكل (3–3) خطوات التخطيط الاستراتيجي والأدوات التي يمكن استخدامها في كل خطوة.

3-4 كيفية استخدم مجموعة الأدوات​ 
تدور مجموعة الأدوات حول دورة التحسين التي ذُكرت من قبل شكل رقم (3-1)، والتي تتكون من أربع خطوات هي: حدد، وحلل، وصحح، وامنع. وتحتوي كل خطوة على مجموعة من الخطوات الفرعية التي تم ربطها بالأدوات والأساليب المذكورة في شكل رقم (3-3)، وأيضاً ربطها باستخدام مصفوفة الأدوات.

إن نقطة البداية لأي عملية تحسين للجودة تبدأ بالتحديد لكل من الأهداف، والعملية المطلوب تحسينها، والأدوار، والمسئوليات، والموارد، والخطة قبل أي نشاط آخر. وتوضح مصفوفة الأدوات جدول رقم (3-1) العلاقة بين الخطوات الرئيسية والخطوات الفرعية لدورة التحسين والثماني والعشرين أداة الأكثر استخداما وفائدة، وتشير النقاط السوداء في المصفوفة إلى التوصية الشديدة باستخدام هذه الأداة في هذه المرحلة من الدورة، بينما تشير الدوائر إلى أن هذه الأداة يمكن أن تكون مفيدة ولكنها تحتاج إلى مقارنتها بالفوائد الخاصة بالأدوات والأساليب الأخرى، في حين تشير المربعات إلى أن المخرجات من الاستخدام السابق للأداة أو الأسلوب يجب أن تستخدم كوثيقة مرجعية للمساعدة في هذه المرحلة. ويوضح شكل رقم (3–4) خريطة تدفق لكيفية استخدام مجموعة الأدوات. 





​ 

شكل (3–3) خطوات التخطيط الاستراتيجي(3؛ 10)​ 






​ 


جدول (3-1) مصفوفة الأدوات(المصدر3؛ 10)​ 
على سبيل المثال، إذا احتاج فريق العمل إلى تحديد العملية فإن المصفوفة توضح أن أداة العصف الذهني (أو إثارة الأفكار) (الأداة رقم 1)، وتحديد العملية (الأداة رقم 7) ونموذج العملية (الأداة رقم 8)، وخريطة التدفق (الأداة رقم 9) تمثل الأدوات والأساليب التي يوصى بشدة باستخدامها. (3؛ 10)




 

شكل (3–4) خريطة التدفق لكيفية استخدام مجموعة الأدوات(3؛ 10)​


----------



## فتوح (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة العاشرة*

3-5 – 1 عرض لإحدى أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة أداة العصف الذهني Brainstorm​ 

وتسمى كذلك بإثارة الأفكار ومنها نحاول الحصول على أكبر قدر من الأفكار الإبداعية في ظل بيئة مشجعة ومؤيدة. وتكون من خلال جلسة جماعية يتفاعل فيها الحاضرون لتوليد الأفكار دون أي تقييم لهذه الأفكار أثناءها.

أ – طريقة عمل أداة العصف الذهني

قبل الجلسة: لابد من تحديد الهدف من الجلسة، واختيار قائداً للمجموعة، والاتفاق على الوقت المحدد

أثناء الجلسة: يتم مراعاة تطبيق القواعد التالية:

· عدم تقييم الأفكار، سواء شفهياً أو بالإشارة.

· تشجيع توليد الأفكار الهوجاء.

· تشجيع توليد أكبر عدد ممكن من الأفكار، بغض النظر عن جودتها.

· تشجيع تحسين البعض لأفكار الآخرين، ولكن دون أي تقييم لهذه الأفكار.
بعد الجلسة: ويتم فيها انتقاد وتقييم وتطوير الأفكار التي تم توليدها أثناء الجلسة.(33)

ب – مثال على أداة العصف الذهني

قام الباحث بعمل جلسة عصف ذهني للحصول على أفكار حول السبب في قلة إنتاجية عملية الدهان بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية بشركة لينك مصر مع إمكانيات خط الدهان العالية (انظر البند (4-3) ص 75 والبند (4-11) ص 120)، فتم تحديد الهدف من الجلسة وهو معرفة الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى قلة الإنتاجية، وتم دعوة تسعة من إدارة الشركة لحضور الجلسة وتحدد الوقت والميعاد (انظر الملحق رقم (و) ص 151) والمكان وأدار الباحث الجلسة، وكانت أفكار الحضور أن المسببات تنحصر في مجموعة من المسببات الرئيسية وهي ستة مسببات يتبعها ستة وأربعون سبباً فرعياً والأسباب فيما بينها متفاوتة التأثير، وهذه الأسباب يعرضها الباحث في جدول رقم (3-2). 





​ 

جدول (3-2) مثال على أداة العصف الذهني بيانات مسببات قلة الإنتاجية(المصدر الباحث)​ 
الملحق (و) صورة الدعوة الموجهة لحضور جلسة إثارة الأفكار




 

*الملحق رقم (و) دعوة لحضور جلسة إثارة الأفكار على مشكلة قلة الإنتاجية*​


3-5-2 خريطة التدفق Flowchart​ 
أ - الهدف:

المساعدة في إلقاء الضوء على تتابع العمليات المتعلقة بنقاط اتخاذ القرار الرئيسية. فهي تستخدم التدفق العمليات الحالية و تتابعها قصد توضيح العمليات الرئيسية المطلوبة لأداء عملية معينة. تستعمل بصفة خاصة لاقتراح التعديلات و المراجعات الضرورية في العمليات الإنتاجية و الأنشطة الخدماتية. تستعمل هذه التقنية كذلك كمخطط لتمثيل خطوات العملية و تحديد نقاط اتخاذ القرارات و الإجراءات التصحيحية المناسبة.

ب - طريقة الاستخدام:

يستخدم الشكل المبسط لخريطة التدفق في عملية تحسين الجودة. وعموماً تتكون الخرائط من خمسة رموز رئيسية على النحو التالي:





​ 

ويمكن استخدام خريطة التدفق على النحو التالي:

1.تحديد جميع العمليات أو الأنشطة الرئيسية. ومن المفيد كتابة هذه العمليات أو الأنشطة على كروت أو على لوحة أوراق.

2.ضع هذه العمليات أو الأنشطة في شكل متتابع وعلى لوحة أوراق كبيرة.

3.بدء العمل من خلال التتابع الذي سبق أن حددته من البداية إلى النهاية محدداً القرارات الرئيسية والمخرجات لقاعدة البيانات.

4.الصياغة النهائية تتابع العمليات أو الأنشطة وذلك بتحديد الإرتباط بين العمليات والقرارات والمخرجات.

5.الوصول إلى الترجمة النهائية للعمليات أو الأنشطة في شكل خريطة.

ج - إرشادات:

1.للتأكد من دقة وفاعلية خريطة التدفق, فمن المفضل- غالباً – أداء الخطوات السابقة كفريق عمل وليس بشكل فردي.

2.تعتبر خرائط التدفق مفيدة عندما تتعامل مع تدفقات بسيطة نسبياً. وعندما يتطلب الأمر مزيداً من المعلومات لعمليات معقدة عندئذ يحتمل أن يكون نموذج العملية أكثر ملائمة.

3.يمكن هيكلة خرائط التدفق أيضاً وربطها بهيكل نموذج العملية.

ويوضح شكل رقم ( 3- أ ) مثال لخريطة تدفق- التقويم والمكافأة. (3 , و10)

​​

 


شكل رقم ( 3- أ ) مثال لخريطة تدفق- التقويم والمكافأة( 3 ؛ 10 )​ 


*ولله الحمد والمنة وإلى لقاء قريب إن شاء الله*​


----------



## othman (9 سبتمبر 2006)

العقبات التي تواجه استخدام التخطيط الاستراتيجي‏ 

رغم تعدد المزايا التي تحققها المنظمات المعتمدة لمفهوم التخطيط الاستراتيجي إلا أن ثمة عدداً من المنظمات لاتستطيع استخدامه لأسباب تتعلق بـ:‏ 

* وجود بيئة تتصف بالتعقيد والتغير المستمرين بحيث يصبح التخطيط متقادماً قبل أن يكتمل:‏ 

* امتناع بعض المدراء عن وضع أهداف لوحداتهم بسبب اعتقادهم بأن لاوقت لديهم من أجل ذلك.‏ 

* ظهور المشاكل أمام التخطيط الاستراتيجي يعطي انطباعاً سيئاً عن هذا التخطيط في أذهان المدراء.‏ 

* قصور الموارد المتاحة للمنظمة ربما كانت عقبة أمام استخدام مفهوم التخطيط الاستراتيجي.‏ 

* التخطيط الفعال يحتاج الى وقت وتكلفة.‏


----------



## othman (9 سبتمبر 2006)

يعتمد الفكر الاستراتيجي الحديث على مفاهيم أساسية تعتبر المرشد الأساسي للمنظمات التي تسعى للفوز على المنافسين، وأهم اتجاهات هذا الفكر:

1ـ العولمة:

يعتمد هذا الفكر على إدراك أن البيئة هي وحدة كونية متكاملة، فالبيئة التي تعمل فيها المنظمات لا تقتصر على البيئة المحلية بل تمتد لأبعد من ذلك بحسب طبيعة نشاط المنظمة وحجمها.

2ـ الجودة الشاملة:

لم يعد مقبولاً استراتيجيًا الاعتماد على فكرة الميزة التنافسية الوحيدة، فلم تعد المنظمات قادرة على الاعتماد على ميزة تنافسية وحيدة مثل الاعتماد على تقديم سلعة رخيصة بل تحولت المنظمات لفكرة الجودة الشاملة، والتي تعني أن المنظمة تتنافس على كل خصائص السلعة، وعلى جودة كل ما تقدمه من خدمات وما تقوم به من أعمال وأنشطة.

3ـ زيادة أهمية العميل:

أدركت المنظمات المعاصرة أن التنظيم الداخلي والإجراءات والقواعد ينبغي أن توضع من أجل العميل ولزيادة رضاه.

4ـ نسبية الفرص والتهديدات والقوة والضعف:

أدركت المنظمات أن تحديد الفرص والتهديدات يتوقف على إمكانية المنظمات تمثله في نقاط قوتها وضعفها والاختلاف في القوة والضعف بالمقارنة بالمنافسين هو الذي يؤخذ في الحسبان.


----------



## فتوح (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*المحاضرة الحادية عشرة*

المحاضرة العاشرة

وفيها التعريف بعملية الدهان بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية - تعريف العملية​

من خلال مشاركات الأخوة الأخيرة وكان طلبهم ان يكون التطبيق على أحد خوط الإنتاج أو يكون هناك جانباً تطبيقياً. وحقيقة فبحمد الله هذه الأدوات مستخدمة على أحد عمليات الإنتاج في أحد المصانع وهي عملية الدهان بالبودرة الإلتروستاتيكية، ونخصص هذه المحاضرة للتعريف بهذه العملية حتى تكون الأدوات واضحة التطبيق

4-1 نبذة عن عمليات الدهان بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية

غالبا ما ينظر إلى الدهانات وكأنها مجرد لون على السطح وفى هذه النظرة ما يسئ فعلاً إلى صناعة الدهانات والتكنولوجيات الداخلة فيها، وبما أن الدهانات تشكل الجزء الأخير والمرحلة النهائية في المنتجات والذي ينتظر منها تغطية كلية للأسطح وقدرة على إخفاء العيوب التي يمكن أن تظهر فيه، وكذلك يعول عليها كوسيلة حماية من الأمطار، التلوث، التفاعلات الكيميائية، الخدش والضربات المختلفة. علم الدهانات واحد من أقدم العلوم حيث تلازم مع الصناعة والفنون، فبداية الدهانات كانت في مصر والصين القديمة، وبدأت في القصور للملوك والمعابد، لتزيين تلك الأماكن وكذلك لطلاء وتزيين الأثاث والأدوات. وتطورت مع التطور الصناعي والعلمي وزادت حاجة الإنسان إليها مع تعدد الصناعات واكتشاف المعادن المختلفة والاستخدامات المتعددة. فكانت البداية بالطلاء بأكاسيد المعادن لثبات ألوانها وبعد ذلك الطلاء بالمينا ثم الطلاءات السائلة والتي أخذت مساحة كبيرة من الزمن وحجم كبير من الأعمال. وبالتطور تم اكتشاف وابتكار وتطوير الدهانات الجافة بالبودرة وخاصية الشحن الكهروستاتيكي حتى أصبحت عملية الدهان بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية تمثل الآن واحدة من أهم العمليات الصناعية في العديد من المصانع العاملة في تشكيل وتشغيل المعادن والقطاعات وهي ما سوف نتعرض له بالشرح المبسط حيث هي التي تستخدم في عمليات الدهان بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية موضع الدراسة.

4-2 مراحل الدهان بالبودرة الجافة

مجموعة مراحل الدهان بالبودرة الجافة المشحونة بالكهرباء هي ثمانية مراحل كما توضحها خريطة تسلسل عملية الدهان شكل رقم (4-1) وبيانها كالتالي:

1-	تجهيز المشغولات والتفتيش المبدئي عليها. وفي هذه المرحلة يتم تجهيز المشغولة للتعليق وذلك بتحديد أماكن التحميل المناسبة لكل مشغولة وحسب الأسطح المراد دهانها بشكل أساسي وكذلك مراجعة حالة السطح من حيث الخشونة والصدأ والزيوت والشحوم والتشطيب، وتصنيف المشغولات حسب المساحة واللون المطلوب وتدخل فيها العمالة كمؤثر.

2-	تعليق المشغولات. وهنا يقوم العمال بتعليق المشغولات على قضيب التحميل وطوله 8.00 متر بحيث لا يزيد طول المشغولات عن طول القضيب والارتفاع يكون أقل من 2.80 متر وبعرض لا يزيد عن 0.60 متر ووزن المشغولات في كل قضيب لا يزيد عن 500 كيلوجرام، ويراعى أيضاً أن كل قضيب يحمل مشغولات مطلوب دهانها بنفس اللون، ويراعى كذلك أن تكون هناك فراغات بين المشغولات حتى لا تحتك ببعضها وبحيث يمكن التعامل معها بسهولة في كابينة رش البودرة. وكذلك من المهم جداً أن يتم التأكد من توصيل جميع المشغولات بالقضيب بسلك موصل للكهرباء ليعمل كأرضي، ومما سبق نجد أن أكبر مساحة يستطيع القضيب التعامل معها حوالي 45 متر مربع. وتدخل في هذه العملية مؤثرات هي العمالة وعدد قضبان التحميل (Flat Bar).

3-	المعالجة الكيميائية السطحية للمشغولات. تعتبر المراحل السابقة تجهيز لعملية الدهان بالبودرة الجافة ومرحلة المعالجة الكيميائية السطحية للمشغولات مرحلة رئيسية وهي بنظام المعالجة برش الماء المضاف إليه الكيماويات وتكون درجة حرارته من 70 إلى 75 درجة مئوية في نفق الغسيل ويتم فيها إزالة شحوم وزيوت بالرش ثم شطف بالماء ثم إزالة صدأ ثم شطف بالماء ثم فسفتة حديد ثم غسيل بالماء لإزالة الأملاح الغير مرغوب فيها من عمليات المعالجة السابقة، ويكون ذلك من خلال مرور المشغولات المعلقة على السير داخل نفق الغسيل حيث تتم عليها عملية المعالجة الكيميائية السابقة كما في شكل رقم (4-1). والمتغيرات الكمية المؤثرة على هذه العملية هي الوقود (Gas) والكيماويات وعدد الفلات بار.

4-	التجفيف، وهي مرحلة تلي عملية المعالجة الكيميائية مباشرة فتدخل المشغولات المعلقة على السير والمعالجة إلى المجفف الذي يكون في درجة حرارة حوالي 120 درجة مئوية وذلك لتجفيفها من الماء. والمتغيرات الكمية المؤثرة على هذه العملية هي Gas وعدد الفلات بار.

5-	الرش بالبودرة الجافة وخاصية الشحن الكهربي للبودرة، وتتم هذه العملية داخل كابينة الدهان التي بها عدد 20 مسدس رش آلي ومسدسين يعملان يدوي، حيث يتم شحن البودرة بشحنة كهربائية وبمساعدة الهواء المضغوط يتم ضخها على الأسطح المراد دهانها فيحدث الالتصاق للبودرة مع السطح نتيجة لاختلاف الشحنة الكهربائية ويتم فيها مراعاة سمك طبقة الدهان المطلوبة وهي تكون بين 65 إلى 80 ميكرون إذا كانت المنتجات ستكون خارجية ولا يشترط سمك طبقة الدهان إذا كانت داخل المباني. والمتغيرات الكمية المؤثرة هنا هي كمية البودرة وعدد الفلات بار والعمالة. والخط يسمح بوجود كابينة أخرى احتياطية من الممكن تركيبها، والغرض منها لإنتاج الكميات الصغيرة ولتغيير اللون بدون فاقد في الزمن حيث أنه يتم العمل في إحدى الكبينتين بينما الأخرى يتم تجهيزها للون الآخر، ولكن هذه الكابينة لم تدخل في العملية الإنتاجية بعد.






شكل (4-1) مدخلات ومخرجات عملية الدهان وتسلسل عملياتها (المصدر الباحث)​
6-	عملية التسوية داخل الفرن. وفي هذه العملية تدخل المشغولات التي تم رشها في كابينة رش البودرة إلي فرن لها درجة حرارة من 180 درجة إلى 220 درجة مئوية وفي زمن من 10 دقائق إلى 20 دقيقة كما هو مبين في شكل رقم (4-2) والفرن تستوعب حتى 6 فلات بار، وفيها تتم عملية انصهار البودرة وتفاعلها مع سطح المشغولات وتتم عملية الالتصاق الكامل. والمتغيرات الكمية المؤثرة على هذه العملية هي الغاز المستهلك وعدد الفلات بار.

7-	مرحلة التبريد. وهي المنطقة من خط الدهان التالية للفرن ويخزن بها عدد ثلاثة فلات بار حيث يتم بقاء المشغولات فيها لمدة 15 دقيقة حتى تبرد لأن درجة حرارة سطح المشغولات تكون في حدود 180 درجة مئوية فلابد من تركها فترة حتى تبرد وحتى لا يتم خدش المشغولات وهي ساخنة ولأن الأبخرة تكون كذلك متصاعدة من سطح المشغولة، وهذه المنطقة تستوعب حتى 3 فلات بار. إن الزمن الذي تحدده إمكانيات الخط بخمسة عشر دقيقة هي الحد الأدنى ولكن ممكن أن تزيد عن ذلك إن كانت هناك عقبات في أي مرحلة أخرى.






شكل (4-2) منحنى درجة الحرارة وعلاقته بالزمن داخل أفران التسوية.(31)​

8-	عملية التفريغ والفحص والتفتيش النهائي ثم التغليف، وهي في نفس منطقة التحميل فإن الفلات بار الذي تتم عليه عملية التفريغ تليها مباشرة عملية التحميل على نفس الفلات بار بمنتجات أخرى تحتاج إلى دهان، إن عملية التفريغ السريع وكذلك التحميل السريع في غاية الأهمية والتأثير في إنتاجية عملية الدهان بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية لأن الزمن الذي يعطيه الخط لكلتا العمليتين هو خمس دقائق ولا يمكن أن يقل بأي حال عن هذه المدة أما إن زادت فكل زيادة عن الخمس دقائق تترجم مباشرة إلى فاقد في وقت العملية، لأنه لن يتحرك السير وعملية التفريغ أو التحميل موجودة.(31؛ الباحث)


----------



## فتوح (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*تابع المحاضرة الحادية عشرة*


4-3 المتغيرات ذات التأثير الثابت الأساسية المؤثرة في عملية الدهان والتي تختلف من خط دهان إلى آخر

هناك مجموعة من المعلومات والإمكانيات في أي عملية دهان بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية والتي تكون ثابتة في خط الدهان الواحد، ولكن كل خط دهان له متغيرات ذات تأثير ثابت قد تختلف قيمها عن الخطوط الأخرى، وفيما يلي عرض لهذه المتغيرات ذات التأثير الثابت مع توضيح قيمها على خط الدهان موضع الدراسة وذلك من واقع كتالوجات الشركة المصنعة لهذا الخط بناءًا على طلب إدارة الشركة:

1.	محطات خط الدهان:

خط الدهان محمل عليه عشرون فلات بار (والفلات بار هو الحامل الذي تعلق عليه المشغولات)، وهي تكون موزعة علي محطات الخط المختلفة ولكل محطة طاقة استيعاب من هذه الفلات بار، فالمحطة الأولى هي محطة التحميل والتفريغ التي يكون بها فلات بار واحد، فبعد أن يتم تفريغه من المشغولات المدهونة يتم تحميله بالمشغولات المراد دهانها، تلي محطة التفريغ والتحميل محطة التخزين قبل المعالجة وتستوعب سبعة فلات بار، ثم محطة المعالجة ويكون بها ثلاثة فلات بار أثناء العمل وخالية في نهاية الوردية، ثم محطة التجفيف ويكون بها أربعة فلات بار، تليها محطة تخزين قبل كابينة الرش ويكون بها خمسة فلات بار، ثم كابينة الرش ويكون بها فلات بار واحد أثناء العمل وخالية في نهاية الوردية، يليها مكان التخزين قبل الفرن ويستوعب فلات بار واحد أثناء العمل وخالي في نهاية الوردية، ثم الفرن ويكون بها ستة فلات بار أثناء العمل وخالية في نهاية الوردية، ثم محطة التبريد ويكون بها ثلاثة فلات بار، يليها المحطة التي بدأنا منها وهي محطة التحميل والتفريغ.

2.	السرعة:

يوجد في هذا الخط سيران علويان رئيسيان للحركة، وهذا الخط محكوم بسرعة تعطي فلات بار كل خمسة دقائق، وهي سرعة ثابتة، ومن الممكن إيقاف الخط في أي من سيري الحركة، فمن الممكن أن تعمل كابينة الرش أثناء توقف التحميل والتفريغ والعكس.

3.	الزمن المستغرق في العملية:

في التحميل والتفريغ الزمن مفتوح والتحكم فيه يدوي والزمن الأمثل ألا يزيد تفريغ وتحميل الفلات بار عن خمسة دقائق، فإن كانت محصلة الوقت بزيادة عن خمسة وثلاثون دقيقة في أثناء استمرار العمل في كابينة الرش فإن كل زيادة يتبعها توقف في كابينة الرش وبالتالي في الإنتاج. وفي مرحلة المعالجة الزمن المستغرق هو خمسة عشرة دقيقة وذلك لكل ثلاثة فلات بار، وفي المجفف يبقى فيه الفلات بار عشرون دقيقة، وكابينة الرش تنتج فلات بار كل خمسة دقائق إذا كان العمل منتظم إلا إذا تم إيقاف السير، وداخل الفرن فهي تحتاج إلى خمسة وعشرون دقيقة، ثم مرحلة التبريد وفيها خمسة عشر دقيقة.الخلاصة هي أن هذا الخط ينتج فلات بار كل خمسة دقائق، وأيضاً فإن هذا الخط يحتاج إلى خمسة ثلاثون دقيقة في نهاية الوردية أو يوم العمل لعمل إنهاء لأعماله وتجهيز وإعداد للخط، وأيضاً فإن الوقت الذي يأخذه تغيير اللون حوالي خمسة وأربعون دقيقة إلا إذا كان اللون السابق المستخدم منه قليل فعندها قد يتم تغيير اللون في وقت أقل ولكنه لا يقل عن عشرة دقائق ولكن ذلك نادراً ما يحدث.

4.	طاقة الفلات بار: 

المساحة المتاحة في الفلات بار تصل إلى 45 متر مربع قابلة للزيادة في المحور الثالث إذا كانت المشغولات لها عمق وقد تصل إلى 57 متر مربع، ولكن التي نعول عليها هي 45 متر مربع. فإذا راعينا الفراغات بين المنتجات والتي تقدر بحوالي 15% من المساحة المتاحة، تصبح المساحة = 45 × 0.85 = 38.25 متر مربع. والوزن المتاح من المشغولات لكل فلات بار هو 500 كيلوجرام.

4-4 تصنيف المتغيرات المؤثرة في عملية الدهان

من خلال استعراض مبادئ إدارة الجودة الشاملة لدى فلاسفة الجودة التي تم ذكرها في الفصل الثاني انظر البند (2-3) نجد أن العملية لها أهمية قصوى وكذلك الأساليب الإحصائية.
وقد عرف قاموس وبستر للطالب Webster's Student Dictionary العملية بأنها سلسلة من الإجراءات لها نهاية محددة. فالعملية إذن هي سلسلة من الخطوات يؤدي تنفيذها إلى إنجاز هدف محدد.(6)

وأيضاً وضع مارش(3) مجموعة من التعريفات الهامة يعرضها الباحث كالتالي:

•	العملية: 

أي نشاط يحول المدخلات إلى مخرجات، ويُعَظّم الاستفادة من الموارد ويكون بالإمكان مراقبتها.

•	المخرجات: 

هي نتائج لعملية تحويل المدخلات.

•	المدخلات: 

المواد و/ أو البيانات التي يتم تحويلها بواسطة العمليات للحصول على المخرجات.

•	القيود: 

المدخلات التي تحدد، وتنظم و/ أو تؤثر على العملية.

•	الموارد:

العوامل المشتركة التي لم تحول لتصبح مخرجات، وتنقسم إلى موارد بشرية وموارد مادية.

إن أي نشاط من الأنشطة – بصرف النظر عن حجمه – يمكن اعتباره عملية. ومن المفيد الأخذ في الحسبان بعض المبادئ الخاصة بإدارة العملية

إدارة العملية:

يمكن تجزئة أي عملية إلى هيكل من العمليات الفرعية، وهذه العملية يطلق عليها نمذجة العملية (انظر الأداة رقم 8 في البند 3-2)

•	لمنع المشاكل، يجب إدارة العملية (وليس بالتحديد المخرجات
).
•	يجب أن يكون المديرون مسئولين عن جميع العمليات.

•	يجب أن تحدد العملية بشكل تام وأن يتفهمها الجميع. فالمثل القائل "إذا كانت الأمور تسير على ما يرام فلا تتدخل" ليس صحيحاً تماماً. فالمديرون والعمال يجب عليهم أن يعرفوا لماذا تسير العملية بشكل صحيح.

•	يجب أن يكون هناك تنبؤ بأداء العملية.

•	يجب أن تكون العملية خاضعة للمراقبة الإحصائية.

•	على العاملين أن يهدفوا إلى تقليل التباين وتحسين المتوسطات.

•	يجب أن يدار التداخل بين العمليات (غالباً ما يكون السبب عدم التماثل أو عدم المطابقة) بشكل جيد.

•	يجب مراجعة أسباب محددة. وهذه الأسباب قد ترجع إلى عوامل يمكن التخلي عنها نتيجة لأنها غير منتظمة، وغير مستقرة وبالتالي يصعب التنبؤ بها.

•	يجب تحديدي السبب العام أو المشترك – لوجود الاختلافات – وتطبيق خطة تحسين لتقليل اختلاف العملية. (3)

ومن استعراض مراحل عملية الدهان يرى الباحث أن المتغيرات المؤثرة في عملية الدهان شكل رقم (4-1) هي كالتالي:

1-	المساحة المدهونة وهي بالمتر المربع (P.A.).

2-	الوقود المستهلك (الغاز) وهو بالمتر المكعب (Gas).

3-	عدد الفلات بار المحمل عليها المشغولات (F.B.).

4-	عدد الساعات المتاحة (Hrs).

5-	البودرة المستهلكة بالكيلوجرام (Powder).

6-	عدد الألوان (Colors).

7-	عدد المشغولات (Products).

8- عدد ساعات التشغيل (W. Hrs.).

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين ونواصل في اللقاء القادم إن شاء الله عرض وتطبيق أدوات الجودة الشاملة​


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الخ العزيز هل هناك صور فوتوغرافية او رسومات تخطيطية للخط تساعدنا على فهم تتابع مراحل العمل بصورة اوضح ..........مع خالص تحياتى لك على هذا المجهود الرائع الذى بذلته وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## فتوح (7 نوفمبر 2006)

عماد ربيع سالم قال:


> الخ العزيز هل هناك صور فوتوغرافية او رسومات تخطيطية للخط تساعدنا على فهم تتابع مراحل العمل بصورة اوضح ..........مع خالص تحياتى لك على هذا المجهود الرائع الذى بذلته وجزاك الله عنا خيرا



مرحباً بالأخ العزيز عماد أتمنى ان توضح هذه الصور بعض الشئ


----------



## magdy100 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكر وامتنان*

ألف ألف مليون شكر أخى الكريم جدا جدا م/فتوح على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمتكامل والمنسق بتوازن أقف أمامه بكل احترام .حقا موضوع متكامل وأسف لعدم مشاركتى منذ البداية لأننى أول مرة أتصفحه وسوف أقوم بتحميله وقراته كلمة كلمة فهو حقا يستحق . وأشكرك أخى على نقلك لموضوعى بمنتدانا ولن أذكر أسم المنتدى احتراما لمنتداكم الموقر.موضوع برنامج توكيد الجودة وبرنامج المراجعة الداخلية وأنا أحى فيك الصدق والتنويه عنى بالموضوع .
أخى الكريم فتوح أرجو أن تزيد روابط المعرفة معك وأنا أعتبر هذا شرف كبير لى وأريد الميل الخاص بك اذا لم يكن لديكم مانع .
أخيك مهندس توكيد جودة 
مجدى خطاب


----------



## nagopc (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*great site*

http://www.12manage.com/i_sq_ar.html

موقع رائع يحتوي علي الجوده و كل ما يتعلق بها و بكل اللغات و منهم العربية
و الاداره و المشتريات و التسويق
و لكنه يمنع النسخ و اللصق
و لكن يمكن حاها باي من برامج offline
like telport
وهو مرفق بالملفات مع keygen


----------



## ABDO1983 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ألف شكر أخى الكريم م/فتوح على هذا الموضوع الشيق
ENG ABDO ​


----------



## Taimor_lang (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم على المجهود الرائع المقدم منكم وانا على استعداد تام للتواصل معكم في خدمة اعضاء المنتدى
مهندس / تامر القزاز - مصر alkzaz***********


----------



## فتوح (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*أهلاً أهلاً أستاذنا*



magdy100 قال:


> ألف ألف مليون شكر أخى الكريم جدا جدا م/فتوح على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمتكامل والمنسق بتوازن أقف أمامه بكل احترام .حقا موضوع متكامل وأسف لعدم مشاركتى منذ البداية لأننى أول مرة أتصفحه وسوف أقوم بتحميله وقراته كلمة كلمة فهو حقا يستحق . وأشكرك أخى على نقلك لموضوعى بمنتدانا ولن أذكر أسم المنتدى احتراما لمنتداكم الموقر.موضوع برنامج توكيد الجودة وبرنامج المراجعة الداخلية وأنا أحى فيك الصدق والتنويه عنى بالموضوع .
> أخى الكريم فتوح أرجو أن تزيد روابط المعرفة معك وأنا أعتبر هذا شرف كبير لى وأريد الميل الخاص بك اذا لم يكن لديكم مانع .
> أخيك مهندس توكيد جودة
> مجدى خطاب




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحباً مهندس مجدي وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

شكراً على مشاركتك وجزاك الله خيراً على ما استفدته منك وما استفاده الزملاء 

أخي الكريم ذكري لك وذكر اسمك هو شرف لي وفخر لموضوعي أن يحتوي على مساعدة منك ومشاركة وهذا يثري الموضوع وشكراً كثيراً فمن لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله

أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (25 ديسمبر 2006)

nagopc قال:


> http://www.12manage.com/i_sq_ar.html
> 
> موقع رائع يحتوي علي الجوده و كل ما يتعلق بها و بكل اللغات و منهم العربية
> و الاداره و المشتريات و التسويق
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ العزيز هشام سمير جزاك الله خيراً على مشاركاتك الرائعة وزادك الله علماً وبارك فيك


----------



## m3shmawy (30 ديسمبر 2006)

الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا


----------



## محمد إبراهيم (2 يناير 2007)

*أنا مش قادر أقول غير جزاك الله خير الجزاء يامهندس / فتوح*

وأن شاء الله سوف أرسل لكم جميعاً بعض المختصرات عن الجودة لكى يقدر العميل 
على فحص الجودة عن الشراء وهذا هوا مشروعى الذى أقوم بتحضيرة الان

مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم ( مفتش جودة بشركة كولجيت بالموليف - مصر )[/CEN TER]​


----------



## محمد إبراهيم (2 يناير 2007)

أنا مش قادر أقول غير جزاك الله خير الجزاء يامهندس / فتوح[/B]

وأن شاء الله سوف أرسل لكم جميعاً بعض المختصرات عن الجودة لكى يقدر العميل 
على فحص الجودة عن الشراء وهذا هوا مشروعى الذى أقوم بتحضيرة الان

مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم ( مفتش جودة بشركة كولجيت بالموليف - مصر )[/SIZE][/CEN TER]


----------



## محمد إبراهيم (2 يناير 2007)

*أنا مش قادر أقول غير جزاك الله خير الجزاء يامهندس / فتوح

وأن شاء الله سوف أرسل لكم جميعاً بعض المختصرات عن الجودة لكى يقدر العميل 
على فحص الجودة عن الشراء وهذا هوا مشروعى الذى أقوم بتحضيرة الان

مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم ( مفتش جودة بشركة كولجيت بالموليف - مصر )*​


----------



## mahmoud amer (9 يناير 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## mahmoud amer (9 يناير 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## mahmoud amer (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا وإلى الأمام


----------



## mahmoud amer (9 يناير 2007)

شكر وغلى الامام


----------



## mahmoud amer (9 يناير 2007)

غلى الامام قدام


----------



## Eng.Foam (11 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير ززز هل يوجد لديك اي presentaion عن الجوده ؟


----------



## رورو محمود (13 يناير 2007)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رورو محمود (14 يناير 2007)

على كل مهندس صناعي اعطاء الاولوية في دراستة لموضوع إدارة الجودة الشاملة لأن عمله في النهاية كمهندس جودة يتطلب منه تطبيق مبادى نظام الجودة.
بالتوفيق إنشاالله


----------



## bsharg (19 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كل الشكر والامتنان على هذا الموضوع القيم
اتمنى لو ان المثال التطبيقي لضبط الجودده كان على موضوع اخر 
كتصنيع المعادن و المشغولات او المحركات و المضخات


----------



## ahmed emad (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
وياريت لو في معلومات عن الاساليب الاحصائيه واستخدامها في الجوده 
ولك جزيل الشكر وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فتوح (28 يناير 2007)

*وجزاك الله خيراً مهندس عبده*



ABDO1983 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ألف شكر أخى الكريم م/فتوح على هذا الموضوع الشيق
> ENG ABDO ​



شكراً لك أخي الكريم مهندس عبده وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (28 يناير 2007)

*مرحباً بك*



Taimor_lang قال:


> اشكركم على المجهود الرائع المقدم منكم وانا على استعداد تام للتواصل معكم في خدمة اعضاء المنتدى
> مهندس / تامر القزاز - مصر alkzaz***********



مرحباً بك مهندس تامر وجزاك الله خيراً وأهلاً بك وأشكر لك عرضك الكريم ومرحباً بك


----------



## فتوح (28 يناير 2007)

*شكراً لك*



m3shmawy قال:


> الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا




شكراً لك ونحمد الله سبحانه أن هدانا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (28 يناير 2007)

*وفي انتظار الكثير مما عندك أخي محمد*



محمد إبراهيم قال:


> أنا مش قادر أقول غير جزاك الله خير الجزاء يامهندس / فتوح[/B]
> 
> وأن شاء الله سوف أرسل لكم جميعاً بعض المختصرات عن الجودة لكى يقدر العميل
> على فحص الجودة عن الشراء وهذا هوا مشروعى الذى أقوم بتحضيرة الان
> ...



جزاك الله خيراً أخي محمد وفي انتظار الكثير مما عندك ومرحباً بك


----------



## ahmed emad (31 يناير 2007)

ahmed emad قال:


> شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
> وياريت لو في معلومات عن الاساليب الاحصائيه واستخدامها في الجوده
> ولك جزيل الشكر وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 



احمد عماد:30: :30:


----------



## العزيبي (3 فبراير 2007)

اخي جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود الذي بذلته


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 فبراير 2007)

ياسلام على المجهود الكبير لك منى الف تحية وتقدير


----------



## العزيبي (4 فبراير 2007)

تسلم يااخي ولك مني التحية والتقدير


----------



## ahmed emad (5 فبراير 2007)

ahmed emad قال:


> احمد عماد:30: :30:


 
_شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
وياريت لو في معلومات عن الاساليب الاحصائيه واستخدامها في الجوده 
ولك جزيل الشكر وجعله في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## ahmed emad (5 فبراير 2007)

ahmed emad قال:


> احمد عماد:30: :30:


 
_شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
وياريت لو في معلومات عن الاساليب الاحصائيه واستخدامها في الجوده 
ولك جزيل الشكر وجعله في ميزان حسناتك_

ضروري


----------



## ahmed emad (5 فبراير 2007)

ahmed emad قال:


> احمد عماد:30: :30:


 
_شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
وياريت لو في معلومات عن الاساليب الاحصائيه واستخدامها في الجوده 
ولك جزيل الشكر وجعله في ميزان حسناتك_

ضروري جداااااااااااا


----------



## فتوح (18 فبراير 2007)

mahmoud amer قال:


> شكرا وإلى الأمام



شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً وإلى الأمام جميعاًإن شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (18 فبراير 2007)

Eng.Foam قال:


> جزاك الله خير ززز هل يوجد لديك اي presentaion عن الجوده ؟



وجزاكم الله مثله 

نعم يا أخي يوجد العديد وقد عرضنا في الموضوع المرفق الكثير منها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24381

أتمنى ان تجد ما يفيدك


----------



## فتوح (1 مارس 2007)

*جزاكِ الله خيراً*



رورو محمود قال:


> على كل مهندس صناعي اعطاء الاولوية في دراستة لموضوع إدارة الجودة الشاملة لأن عمله في النهاية كمهندس جودة يتطلب منه تطبيق مبادى نظام الجودة.
> بالتوفيق إنشاالله



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاكِ الله خيراً مهندستنا الكريمة

وانا معكِ فيما ذكرتي وأيضاً يجب على المهندس بوجه عام وخاصة الصناعي التركيز على الأساليب الإحصائية وتعلمها واتقان على الأقل احد برامجها

شكراً لك لمشاركتك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمرو الاسكندراني (5 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك اخي علي البحث القيم والمجهود الرائع فقد فاني البحث كثيرا في دراستي 
thanks much


----------



## ايمن عبد الحكيم (9 أبريل 2007)

لك الشكر يا اخى الكريم


----------



## Mr. Data (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير

على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## QTR_Engineer (12 أبريل 2007)

موضوع ولا اروع 
ابيه يتثبت


----------



## عبد المحسن حامد (15 أبريل 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

اشكرك يا باش مهندس على ما قدمت وجزاك الله خيراً

فالله هو الذي يقدر ان يجازيك على ما قدمت

ويا ريت يكون فيه حاجه شبيه تخص إدارة العمليات

أخيك عبد المحسن


----------



## darweesh8 (21 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم كم سعدت بما قدمته هنا
هل من الممكن ان اسال عن شيء اسمه KPI
key performance indicator
وكيف يتم تقييم المعد بناءا على ما اعد والوقت الذي لزم للاعداد


----------



## darweesh8 (21 أبريل 2007)

اتمنى لو ترد علي ب*****ي 
يمنع تداول العناوين في المشاركات لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## darweesh8 (21 أبريل 2007)

يمنع تداول العناوين في المشاركات لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## صناعي1 (22 أبريل 2007)

يمكنك الدخول الى الصفحة التالية:
http://www.etqm.ae/digest/KPI/kpis_english.htm
ففيها معلومات مفيدة ان شاء الله


----------



## chieftainmech (29 أبريل 2007)

مع خالص الشكر أخى الكريم


----------



## بنت المملكة (4 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي على هذي الدوره الممتعه والشااامله والي افادتني كثير في دراستي وفي تطبيقي لبحثي المتعلق بتطبيق الجوده على احد الشركات.......مع اني ادرس منهج كامل عن ادارة الجودة الشاملة الا ان هذي الدوره افادتني اكثر وجعلتني اساهم واشارك بمعلومات خارج الاطار النظري في دراستي...الف شكر لك اخوي والى الامام.


----------



## abdullah1407 (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع يا أخ فتوح .ونأمل وضع كافة المعلومات على ملف واحد على الـ Word او بصيغة Pdf .


----------



## azzo_97 (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوع الجوده تراني استفت كثير من هذا المفهوم _بصراحه اكثر اناعندي اختبار في هذي المادة باتحديد غدا ولكم مني الشكر والتقدير على جهودكم


----------



## الهندرة حنان (7 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي مجهوداتكم واتمني التواصل معكم عبر ****** لمزيد من استفادة منكم يا سيدي الكريم


----------



## نعمان الشريف (14 مايو 2007)

أحتاج الى محاضرة فى علاقة tqm بى أرضاء الزبون و موضوع أخر حماية المستهلك


----------



## mastkanis (14 يونيو 2007)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*

:14: شكرا جزيلا
جزاكم الله كل خير 
وهذه احدى حسنات العلم 
علم ينتفع به 
ويعتبر صدقة جارية 
نحتسبه لك عند الله كذلك 
شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

نرجو من سيادتكم التكرم وبعمل ملفات لتنزيل هذه المحاضرات كاملة 
شكرا جدا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد إبراهيم (27 يونيو 2007)

*سؤال هام*

*هل الجودة لها علاقة بالكهرباء*​مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يونيو 2007)

محمد إبراهيم قال:


> *هل الجودة لها علاقة بالكهرباء*​
> مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم


 
بالتأكيد هناك علاقة بينهما، فمثلا يوجد مجموعة معايير لجودة الكهرباء (Power Quality) تحدد نطاق التفاوت في التيار او التردد بحيث لا تتعدى قيم معينة و هذه المعايير مهمة للمحافظة على اجهزة المشتركين المرتبطين بالشبكة الكهربائية، كما ان هناك معايير للجودة مرتبطة باستمرارية تزويد التيار و معدل الانقطاعات و الوقت المستغرق لاعادة التيار.

و لتحقيق هذه المعايير، يمكن استخدام ادوات الجودة الشاملة لادارة و تحسين اداء النظام الكهربائي.

كما انه يوجد علاقة فيما يتعلق بسرعة تقديم الخدمات و الفوترة.


----------



## فتوح (5 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشكر لكم مروركم الكريم وردودكم الطيبة

بارك الله فيكم وتقبل منا ومنكم صالح العمل


----------



## ahmedsuez (31 أغسطس 2007)

Now The Best Method For Quality Management Is 6 Sigma Not Tqm


----------



## ahmedsuez (31 أغسطس 2007)

ما العلاقة بين السلامة و البيئة و الجودة


----------



## rahmat osman (10 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه الدورة المتميزة الجميلة.


----------



## حسان زيدان (13 سبتمبر 2007)

لقد قمت بالأشراف على حصول المؤسسة التي أعمل بها على شهادة الجودة الشاملة وشاركت بفاعلية في بناء النظام ، لذا أستطيع أن أجيبك يا أخي بأن نظام ادارة الجودة الشاملة يتكون من دمج الأنظمة الثلاثة : نظام ال Iso، ونظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية Ohsas 18001 ونظام ادارة البيئة Ems 14001


----------



## Engr.Farhan (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ابحث عن دوره الجوده الشامله


----------



## حيدر محمد الوائلي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك اللة في جهودك 0 املين المزيد
نعمة حافظ الموسوي


----------



## eng.alaa (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر الك


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## فتوح (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشكر لكم مروركم وردكم

وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن ينفعكم بها


----------



## bsharg (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
من موضوع الجودة نتعرف الى الاجاويد و اخص بالدكر صاحب الموضوع


----------



## ناهد طه (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكركم علي هذا المجهود والمعلومات الوافية، وبارك الله فيكم، 
وأرجو منكم أن تتطرقوا ايضا للنظرية اليابانية[Just in Time ] والتي هي في مجال الجودة.


----------



## صناعي1 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ناهد طه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أشكركم علي هذا المجهود والمعلومات الوافية، وبارك الله فيكم،
> وأرجو منكم أن تتطرقوا ايضا للنظرية اليابانية[Just in Time ] والتي هي في مجال الجودة.


 
هذا الرابط فيه موضوع متكامل عن الموضوع الذي طلبتيه.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=28615


----------



## ahmedsuez (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على الموضوع الجامد


----------



## bsharg (27 أكتوبر 2007)

من الصعب ان ندخل الى الملتقى 
دون ان نسلم على اهله 
السلام عليكم


----------



## فتوح (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحباً بجميع إخواني الأعزاء

بارك الله فيكم على ردودكم وبارك لكم في أوقاتكم

والأخ بشارق وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته مرحباً بك دوماً بين أهلك


----------



## bsharg (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان الفت عناية الاخ فتوح الى انني مهندس وليس مهندسه
ولك كل الشكر اخي العزيز


----------



## ymselim (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكركم علي هذا المجهود والمعلومات الوافية، وبارك الله فيكم
واجزل لكم فة العطاء


----------



## فتوح (29 أكتوبر 2007)

bsharg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان الفت عناية الاخ فتوح الى انني مهندس وليس مهندسه
> ولك كل الشكر اخي العزيز



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

معذرة أخي الكريم فإن الأسماء تتشابه وللأسف لا يوجد في الملتقى ما يوضح هذه الجزئية

فجزاك الله خيراً وبارك لنا فيك ولك مني كل الحب والود وبارك الله فيك وفي وقتك وفي عملك وفي عمرك


----------



## alimechanism (14 نوفمبر 2007)

very good effort... thanks


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

والله انا لساني عاجز عن الشكر بس ان شاء الله كله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وجزاك الله احسن الجزاء:56:


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكور علي الموضوع


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*متعلقات بالجودة*

زميلي العزيز
بعد الشكر علي هذه المادة المتميزة 
اريد ان اطلب منك معلومات عن موضوعات مرتبطة بالجودة وهي (ستة سيجما وcontrol plan)


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (12 ديسمبر 2007)

رووووووووووووعه


----------



## ناجى فايق يوسف (12 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ المهندس فتوح
مجهود تشكر عليه جدا
المطلوب عمل تطبيقات عملية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف ماضى (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز المهندس / فتوح نعجز على وجود كلمات لشكرك و على ما قدمته لنا نتمنى من الله أن يجزيك خير الجزاء.


----------



## midoglgl (31 ديسمبر 2007)

:78: اخى العزيز فتوح لك كتير الشكر على المحاضرات الجميلة القيمة والتى وفرت الكثر من الوقت فى البحث والعمل ولك كثير الشكر على تعبك فى الموضوع ده :78:


----------



## midoglgl (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكور*

:78: اخى العزيز فتوح لك كتير الشكر على المحاضرات الجميلة القيمة والتى وفرت الكثر من الوقت فى البحث والعمل ولك كثير الشكر على تعبك فى الموضوع ده :78:


----------



## فتوح (18 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وجزاكم الله خيراً

وأشكر لكم هذه الردود وإن شاء الله يكون هناك إضافات أخرى


----------



## ليلى بون (30 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، حقيقة يعجز اللسان عن شكر كل مشارك و عضو على مجهوده ، لك جزيل الشكر على هذا دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة لطالما بحثت على موضوع ادوات ادارة الجودة الشاملة لكن لم القى مثل هذه المفاهيم سوى في هذه الدورة جزاك الله كل خير و سلامي للجميع.


----------



## م المصري (1 أبريل 2008)

موضوع رائع للغاية يا فتوح بارك الله فيك


----------



## gearbox (3 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر علي الدورة


----------



## ماجدالمالكي (5 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا فتوح اللة يعطيك الف عافية بارك اللة فيك ونفع بما لديك من علم 
اذا تكرمت اريد اي دورة مثل دورة الجودة الشاملة ويكون محورها سجما 6 و الكايزن


----------



## ماجدالمالكي (5 أبريل 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## فتوح (11 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخوة الأعزاء

ليلى بون

م المصري

gearbox

ماجدالمالكي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم وأشكر لكم كلماتكم الطيبة وجزيتم خيراً


----------



## فتوح (22 مايو 2008)

ليلى بون قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، حقيقة يعجز اللسان عن شكر كل مشارك و عضو على مجهوده ، لك جزيل الشكر على هذا دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة لطالما بحثت على موضوع ادوات ادارة الجودة الشاملة لكن لم القى مثل هذه المفاهيم سوى في هذه الدورة جزاك الله كل خير و سلامي للجميع.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله الذي يسر لك أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة

وإذا كانت هناك أداة تودين الإستفسار عنها أكثر أو عرضها غير كاف فيسعدني أن أجيب على أسئلتك

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## د. محمد (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## د. محمد (23 مايو 2008)

الإخوة الأفاضل

وددت أن أشاطركم المناقشة في هذا الموضوع الرائع العزيز على نفوس الجميع.
مشاركتي تتمثل في نقطتين:
النقطة الاولى : هي عرض عن موقعي الالكتروني التعليمي في مجال ضبط الجودة و مفاهيم إدارة الجودة الشاملة و الذي يمكن الاستفادة منه من خلال الرابط التالي:
http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/quality/

النقطة الثانية : هي دعوة أخوية للاطلاع على كتاب أخيكم بعنوان "ضبط الجودة - التقنيات الاساسية و تطبيقاتها في المجالات الانتاجية و الخدمية" و هو كتاب من 456 صفحة يعرض المفاهيم الاساسية لإدارة الجودة الشاملة و يركز على التقنيات السبع الاساسية للجودة المعروفة بالروائع السبع مع تطبيقات لها في مجالات الانتاج و الخدمات. يمكن الاطلاع على بعض تفاصيل الكتاب من خلال الموقع الشخصي على الرابط:
http://aichouni.tripod.com

أتمنى أن يجد القراء الكرام و رواد المنتدى هذين المرجعين مهمين و مفيدين لدفع حركة الجودة و الرفع بمستوى الصناعات العربية.

وفقكم الله جميعا.

أخوكم د. محمد


----------



## فتوح (19 يونيو 2008)

د. محمد قال:


> الإخوة الأفاضل
> 
> وددت أن أشاطركم المناقشة في هذا الموضوع الرائع العزيز على نفوس الجميع.
> مشاركتي تتمثل في نقطتين:
> ...



مرحباً دكتور محمد

أسعدنا وجودك ومشاركتك

ونشكر لك هذه الدعوة 

وقد أمتعني ما وجدت في موقعك وأدعوك للمشاركة معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لنشر هذا العلم النافع وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hamada (23 يونيو 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بيك دكتور محمد

بصراحة تجولت سريعا في موقعك

وانجذبت اليه بصورة كبيرة

فعلا موقع يستحق التقدير

ادامك الله لنا ... ونفعنا من علمك 

واحنا سعداء جدا بوجودك معنا ومساهمتك


----------



## مصنع البلاستيك (24 يونيو 2008)

عشت على الموضوع القيم

تسلم وتسلم يمناك


----------



## سالي صاحبةالامتياز (26 يونيو 2008)

أرجوووووووو المساعدة
أريد نموزج لخريطة تدفق بياني لنظام شئون العاملين في أحدي البنوك يشتمل نظامي علي(سجل العاملين و مؤهلاتهم وعلاواتهم والترقيات والرواتب)
إذا لم يكن هنالك نموذج جاهز أرجووووووووووو توضيح الطريقة لهذا النظام
×××××××××××××××××
ولكم جزيل الشكر



ــــــــــــ
يمنع تداول العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## فتوح (1 يوليو 2008)

سالي صاحبةالامتياز قال:


> أرجوووووووو المساعدة
> أريد نموزج لخريطة تدفق بياني لنظام شئون العاملين في أحدي البنوك يشتمل نظامي علي(سجل العاملين و مؤهلاتهم وعلاواتهم والترقيات والرواتب)
> إذا لم يكن هنالك نموذج جاهز أرجووووووووووو توضيح الطريقة لهذا النظام
> ×××××××××××××××××
> ...




مرحباً وأرجو أن يساعدك هذا الرابط 
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=23433

http://www.hrm-group.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2602

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## SAIFASAD (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بك


----------



## ولاء فتح الله (19 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

أولا :شكرا على الأدوات وطريقة عرضها موجزة بشكل جميل .
ثانيا:ممكن عرض تفصيل لباقى الأدوات التى لم يتم شرحها.
ثالثا :ممكن أعرف كيفية تطبيق هذه الأدوات على نشاط خدمى مثل مجال الأتصالات 
رابعا:هل ممكن اجد عندكم بحث عن نظرية القيود او الانتاج فى الوقت المحدد


----------



## وضاحة (12 أغسطس 2008)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## فتوح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك لكم في أعمالكم

وأشكر كلماتكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## فاضل الظفيري (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على هذه الدورة الممتازة وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## فتوح (28 أكتوبر 2008)

فاضل الظفيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم على هذه الدورة الممتازة وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وشكراً لك على ردك الطيب وأرجو أن تكون أفادتك وأرجو نشرها فالدال على الخير كفاعله

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سعيدوني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فتوح فتح الله عليك كل ابواب الخير حقيقه ما قصرت اخي الكريم


----------



## asayed1234 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقكم الله وجزاكم الله خير الجزا


----------



## محمود الغندورى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شيء ممتاز جزاكم اللة خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mohsen abdelaziz (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ المهندس المعماري /هشام على محاضرات الجودة الشاملة 
نتمني عمل محاضرات فى الايزو9001لسنة2008 وكذلك في الايزو18001لسنة 2007 والخاص بالسلامة والصحة المهنية ولك وللملتقى جزيل الشكر


----------



## بطحاني (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي فتوح هذه اول يوم لي كعضو بالملتقى العامر واعتبر نفسي محظوظاً بالانتماء لهكذا موقع وموطن يضم خيرة من الناس امثالك و امثال الاخ عثمان و الاخ صناعي و جميع المبدعين الرائعين .....
الفائدة كانت كبيرة... وكبيرة جداً ..... فلكم منا ما نستطيعه وهو الشكر ولكم من المولى عظيم الاجر.....
وفقكم الله............................... وفقكم الله........................... وفقكم الله..............................


----------



## بطحاني (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي فتوح هذه اول يوم لي كعضو بالملتقى العامر واعتبر نفسي محظوظاً بالانتماء لهكذا موقع وموطن يضم خيرة من الناس امثالك و امثال الاخ عثمان و الاخ صناعي و جميع المبدعين الرائعين .....
الفائدة كانت كبيرة... وكبيرة جداً ..... فلكم منا ما نستطيعه وهو الشكر ولكم من المولى عظيم الاجر.....
وفقكم الله............................... وفقكم الله........................... وفقكم الله..............................


----------



## khdkhaled (29 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks wa jazaaak allah kher


----------



## همام محمد هاشم (8 فبراير 2009)

انا بشكرك جدا د. محمد أحمد عيشوني علي السماح لنا بزيارة موقعك والاطلاع علي كتبك القيمة ونطمع في المزيد ونتمني لك الخير باذن الله علي ماتقدمه لنا ​


----------



## william kamel (23 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك لقد قدمت خدمه للكثيرين----الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## hr.hossam (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي هذا المجهود الوفير الزاخر بالمعلومات القيمة الوافية وادعوا المولي عز وجل ان يجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammed bondq (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و لك منى كثير الشكر


----------



## صفوة الصفوة (20 أبريل 2009)

*مشكروة يا اخت صناعية المعمار على هذه المبادرة الطيبة والله يعطيكي العافية وانشالله بتكون الدورة باسرع *


----------



## ymselim (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي هذا المجهود الوفير الزاخر بالمعلومات القيمة الوافية وادعوا المولي عز وجل ان يجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ymselim (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي هذا المجهود الوفير الزاخر بالمعلومات القيمة الوافية وادعوا المولي عز وجل ان يجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## SAIFASAD (3 مايو 2009)

ممتاز جدا جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بكم الجودة هي المستقبل


----------



## Ind. Engineer (26 مايو 2009)

عجزت عن الوصف وما لقيت غير هذه.. الله يعطيك العافية ..يا بش مهندس فتوح


----------



## almasry (20 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا وشيق وإضافة أكثر من رائعة نرجو إكمال الموضوع


----------



## علي الوجيه (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يامهندس / فتوح على ما بذلته من جهد واسأل من الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alsaeed7up (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عثمان الدندر (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك اوفيت واجزيت الوفاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي المشرف مهندس فتوح 
على الجهود المبذولة
في هذا الموضوع 
انتم والأخ المهندس صناعي1 
والأخت المهندسة صناعة المعمار 
موضوع مهم ومفيد 

موفق أخي مهندس فتوح
وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## صناعي1 (8 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> شكرا أخي المشرف مهندس فتوح
> على الجهود المبذولة
> في هذا الموضوع
> انتم والأخ المهندس صناعي1
> ...



حياك الله دكتور محمد، شرفت الموضوع و المنتدى بزيارتك


----------



## فتوح (13 أغسطس 2009)

إخواني واحبابي جميعا

جزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم ودعواتكم ولكم مثلها إن شاء الله

وأسأل المولى ان ينفعكم بها وينفع بكم


----------



## ymselim (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الكبير
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيفاء الهادي (14 أغسطس 2009)

فتح الله عليك فتوح العارفين ونريد المزيد


----------



## فتوح (18 أغسطس 2009)

زملائي الفاضل

ymselim

هيفاء الهادي

شكرا لكم على ردودكم وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## rwma (5 سبتمبر 2009)

لوسمحت يا بشمهندس انا خريج جامعه عماليه (تمنيه تكنولوجيه) فى رقابه الجودة وكنت عاوز ازود نفسى بالكورسات وكدة فممكن تدلينى لو سمحتعلى اماكن كورسات


----------



## فتوح (6 سبتمبر 2009)

rwma قال:


> لوسمحت يا بشمهندس انا خريج جامعه عماليه (تمنيه تكنولوجيه) فى رقابه الجودة وكنت عاوز ازود نفسى بالكورسات وكدة فممكن تدلينى لو سمحتعلى اماكن كورسات



في مصر يوجد في معهد الجودة 

العنوان

اول شارع عباس العقاد مدينة نصر - القاهرة

وكذلك معهد الجودة والانتاجية التابع للأكاديمية العربية للنقل البحري

وهو في الإسكندرية - جناكليز - معهد الجودة والانتاجية


----------



## rwma (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد نبيل النحراوى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

أكثر الله من أمثالك 
أللهم تقبل هذا العمل و اجعله خالصا لك


----------



## ربيع عصام (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شاكر لتعاونكم ولحرصكم على التواصل


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وأكثر الله من أمثالك 
جعله في موازينكم​


----------



## hammhamm44 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks and very good work


----------



## فتوح (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل أحمد نبيل

ربيع عصام

مهندس أمين دكتور فكري

بارك الله وجزاكم الله خيرا

وشاكر لكم ردودكم ومروركم العطر


----------



## الجاسرالكاسر (5 أكتوبر 2009)

احسن الله اليك اخ فتوح
ماشاء الله عليك
الله يجزاك خير


----------



## 01123 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

رابنه يبارك فيك يارب
انا عاوز اماكن بتعمل فيه دورات الجوده والتفتيش بس تكون معتمده واسعار كويسه


----------



## فتوح (10 أكتوبر 2009)

01123 قال:


> رابنه يبارك فيك يارب
> انا عاوز اماكن بتعمل فيه دورات الجوده والتفتيش بس تكون معتمده واسعار كويسه



معهد الجودة والإنتاجية في جنكليز باسكندرية وسعره عالي
المعهد القومي للجودة في أول عباس العقاد مدينة نصر ومش عارف سعره

ربنا يوفقك ويبارك فيك


----------



## kinghse (10 أكتوبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kinghse (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## kinghse (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## lakdhar (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود عظيم اخى الكريم يستحق التقييم
بارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن قوسة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الجودة طوق النجاة لصناعاتنا العربية


----------



## محمد حسن قوسة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه 
المطلوب عمل تطبيقات عملية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن قوسة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف شكر علي الدورة*
والى دورة جديدة لتعم الفائدة على صناعتنا العربية​


----------



## محمد حسن قوسة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يوجد معلومات عن اعادة هيكلية المؤسسات الصناعية على اساس تطبيق معاير الجودة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 أكتوبر 2009)

تعجز الحروف والكلمات عن الشكر, نسأل الله لك خير الجزاء, ولكل من ساهم معك أخي الحبيب فتوح.


----------



## m0di (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*zxc*

:16::16::16::16:zxczxczxczxczxczxczxc


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## فتوح (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر لكم جميعا اخواني وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
وارجو ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الله


----------



## kodwaty khadija (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركتم على المجهود العظيم أسأل الله ان ينفع بكم وبما تقدمون
وفى انتظار المزيد النافع المفيد ان شاء الله...


----------



## ربيع عصام (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات 
انا احد المهندسين العاملين في قطاع الجودة وتاهيل الشركات 
اتمنى التواصل مع الزملاء من العاملين في هذا المجال


----------



## عبدالكريم (2 فبراير 2010)

وانا كذلك مهتم بالجودة ممكن نتوتصل


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## شمس الرياضيات (13 فبراير 2010)

بصراحة هذا شئ عجيب انتم تبذلون مجهود فوق العادة الله يوفقكم


----------



## شمس الرياضيات (13 فبراير 2010)

الله يسعدكم دنيا واخرة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## atefmagdy (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف أحمل الكتب من هذا المنتدى؟


----------



## ymselim (11 مارس 2010)

بوركتم على المجهود العظيم أسأل الله ان ينفع بكم وبما تقدمون
وفى انتظار المزيد النافع المفيد ان شاء الله...


----------



## mody1001 (13 مارس 2010)

Lean Six Sigma Process Improvement
A SWOT analysis is a well established and particularly useful technique for helping decision makers determine if their strategic business objectives are achievable. It is normally conducted during strategic planning and, it is used to quickly identify a company's Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, and Threats. A SWOT analysis is essential because subsequent steps in the planning process are derived from SWOT.

لترى المزيد يمكنك الدخول الى هنا
www.1stquality.blogspot.com
لو اى مهندس محتاج اى حاجة تخص الجودة ادخل هنا واكتب ما تريد يصلك فورا


----------



## ymselim (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى mody1001 واقترح عليك كتابة موضوع Six Sigma Process Improvement
فى موضوع جديد ونحاول كل منا ان يضع فيه ما عنده من معلومات فى هذا الشأن
ولك ولهذا المنتدى كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Pet. Eng (7 أبريل 2010)

طبعا لا يسعنى الا ان اتقدم بجزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## فتوح (15 أبريل 2010)

أشكركم جميعا اخواني على تفاعلكم وردودكم
وأسأل الله العظيم ان ينفعكم بها​


----------



## SAIFASAD (8 مايو 2010)

فعلا دورة ممتازة وشاملة وجزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير الذى بذلتموه وشكرا لكم


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## Pet. Eng (13 مايو 2010)

أستاذنا الفاضل طبعا لا توجد كلمات يمكن ان تعبر عن شكرنا العظيم لهذا الجهد الرائع ولكى تكتمل الفائدة هل ممكن ان تتجمع هذة المحاضرات بملف واحد مرفق يمن الاستعانة بة فى الدراسة ويعد مرجعا اساسيا لكل من يريد ... مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## qc_abdelkader (13 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على التوعيه الفعاله


----------



## b1234 (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ابحث عن بحث عن 
1- بيت الجودة
2- تكاليف الجودة
3- اوراق نشر دالة الجودة
ولكم الشكر


----------



## b1234 (27 مايو 2010)

وين الناس


----------



## mohamed2710 (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا اخي على هذه المعلومات الجيدة . هل ممكن تكتب هذه المعلومات في مقال واحد يسهل تحميله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالكريم (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للجهود واثني على اخي بان يكون ملف واحد لسهولة التحميل


----------



## ماهر كامل (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس فتوح على هذه المعلومات المركزة واتمنى ان نمتد الى المفهوم الجديد لل TQM وهو ال lean six sigma


----------



## كمال اخميس (6 يوليو 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششور


----------



## اسحاق عمان (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير :77:


----------



## المهاجر 2010 (19 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## moheeb qa (20 يوليو 2010)

*يوجدموقع متخصص - TQM-GMP- ISO-FDAبالصناعات الكيماويه والمنظفات والادويه وهذا اسمه
http://www.edomp.co.cc
ارجو ان يكون مفيدلك وللاخرين*​


----------



## asswaily (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ossammov (10 أغسطس 2010)

من القلب اهنئكم على ما قدمتم واتمنى لو تمكنتم ممن عرض بعض الحالات التطبيقية بما فيها الوثائق المستخدمة وذلك بهدف الفهم السريع لما قدمتم ومحاولة التطبيق وجزاكم الله خيرا لما تقدموه


----------



## halimo10 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الشكر و اجزله للاخوة فى الاعداد و الاشراف على هذا العمل الثر و متعكم الله بالصحة و العافية


----------



## fmharfoush (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدجدو (28 سبتمبر 2010)

أجزل الشكر علي هذا الموضوع المفيد .

بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخي علي المعلومات الجميله دي


----------



## رامي العسيلي (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## thamo (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم الاستاذ فتوح اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على مووضوعك الذي تابعته مرارا وتكرارا لاهميتة 
وكذلك كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
ولكني انتظرت طويلا حتي اجد المرفقات التى ذكرت انها ستوجد في نهاية التوبيك
ولم اجدها فارجوا منك رفعها 
ولك جزيل الشكر ووافر الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز مهندس فتوح فتح الله عليكي وعهلينا بكل خير هذا بحث علمي محكم وممتاز وجدير أن يكون نواة لكتاب أو متوى دورة قيمة نفع الله بك وجعلك دائما سباقا للخيرات


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 أكتوبر 2010)

تصحيح فقط
*فتح الله عليك وعلينا بكل خير*


----------



## فتوح (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا إخواني واشكر لكم دعواتكم ولكم مثلها
واعتذر اني لم أضف الملفات للآن
وان شاء الله ساضيفها عما قريب
ان شاء الله قريبا وعذرا لكثرة المشاغل الحالية ولظروف السفر المتكررة


----------



## khaledmahdi (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

موضوع مفيد جدا 
مشكور اخي على هذا الطرح 
واتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق 
وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## maher1234 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eliraqy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك لقد قدمت خدمه لى وأعتقد للكثيرين----الله يجعل هذا البحث القييم فى ميزات حسناتك*
د/ محمد العراقى​


----------



## Ahmed.Osman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*متى يتم تنفيذ هذه المحاضرات 
فى منتجاتنا وشركاتنا
يارب​*


----------



## فتوح (17 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله 
والله كلما اجد من يقول انه انتفع بهذه المحاضرات اجدني سعيد جدا
وكلما اجد هذه المحاضرات منتشرة في المنتديات والمواقع اسعد جدا
اسأل الله العظيم ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه


----------



## إسلام علوانى (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى م / فتوح بجد محاضرات رائعة ولقد أنتفاعت بها


----------



## ossammov (23 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وارجوا لحظ ذكر المراجع العلمية التي استخدمت في المحاضرات ليتمكن المهتمين من تدوينها والعودة اليها عندما تقتضي الحاجة وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


----------



## Mr. Data (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بعلمك


----------



## ميكانو لاف (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## ميكانو لاف (27 مايو 2011)

ولكن حلقات الجوده هي عباره عن الموردين و العملاء و المنتج و المستهلك 
ولكن المذكور عنهم هما دوائر الجوده وليس حلقات الجوده
ولكم جزير الشكر


----------



## ميكانو لاف (27 مايو 2011)

الاعتمادية او الموثوقية 
هي اداء المنتج لوظيفته المصمم من اجلها لاطول فترة ممكنه وبدون اعطال.
الايزو
هي ليس اختصار للمنظمة العالميه للتوحيد القياسي ولكن رمزا لها لانها اذا كانت اختصار سوف تكون بهذا الشكل iofs 
والايزو تعني تساوي الشئ بالمقارنة مع المواصفة
والايزو عبارة عن سلسلة من المواصفات منهم ثلاث شهادات
1. Iso 9000 , iso 9004 مواصفات .
2. Iso 9001 , iso 9002 , iso 9003 شهادات 
ايزو 9000 : هي مواصفة استشاريه ترشدك لنوع الشهادة التي يمكن الحصول عليها بناءا علي نوع المنتج وامكانيات المؤسسة .
ايزو 9001 : شهادة تؤكد الجودة علي المنشات التي تقوم باعمال التصميم والتطوير والانتاج والتركيب وخدمة ما بعد البيع.
ايزو 9002 : شهادة تؤكد الجودة في المنشات التي تقوم باعمال الانتاج والتركيب وخدمة ما بعد البيع.
ايزو 9003 : شهادة تؤكد الجودة في المنشات التي تقوم باعما التفتيش والفحص والاختبار للمنتج النهائي .
ايزو 9004 : هي مواصفة استشارية تساعد في كيفية تطبيق بنود الشهادة .
والهدف من الايزو هو الحد من حالات منع المطابقة


----------



## mohamed2710 (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة انا حبيت اجمع كل هذه المعلومات بملف واحد حتى تتم الفائدة لنا جميعا


----------



## manager* (25 يوليو 2011)

موضوع قييم وممتاز 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdalkarim (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع 
ونتمنى لك التوفيق ان شاء الله وربي يزيدك علم ومعرفة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير 
جهد جبار لله يبارك فيك


----------



## TAWFIKCO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

برافوا على هذا المجهود المبارك الطيب ، ودمتم لنا بكامل الصحة والعافية وعاش منتدانا دائما فى جودة شاملة


----------



## Lithium ion (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع رائع جدا والشرح وافي
ربنا يباركلك
شكرا للاخ فتوح والزميله صناعيه


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ع الافادة يااخوانى


----------



## axe net (3 يناير 2012)

دورة جميلة جدااا استفسار بسيط بس 

ينفع نكمل بعد بكالوريس رقابة الجوده ... دراسات عليا سوء دبلومه او ماجستير

وايه الجامعات الممكن الالحتاق بهااا


----------



## hosam2m (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## عبدالكريم (12 يناير 2012)

جميل جدا ان الواحد يكمل دراسة ماجستير في رقابة الجودة 
1 - ماهي المؤهلات المطلوبة 
2 - ما هي مؤهلات مدقق (مراقب) الجودة الدولي ( الخارجي ) ومن اين يحصل على هكذا شهادة معترف بها


----------



## عبدالكريم (12 يناير 2012)

هل ممكن تزويدنا بمعلومات عن الخطوط الإرشادية الخاصة بالتدقيق في الإيزو 10011- 1 والمعايير الخاصة بالمدققين في الإيزو 10011-2.


----------



## بشير السعدي (21 يناير 2012)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousryaziz (18 فبراير 2012)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## misad ameer (4 مارس 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanksssssssssss


----------



## ايومه (24 مارس 2012)

الف شكر اخ فتوح على هذه الدورة الرائعة والمفيدة والمتكاملة 
بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله وقرب اليك كل بعيد تتمناه


----------



## ايومه (24 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخ عثمانعلى مداخلاتك الرائعة 
الف شكر


----------



## أنس خشفة (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكورييين جميعا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## Mohamed Elsir (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر شديد لك
واتمتي ان يتم تحميل الرسومات
:15:


----------



## m_m_m120904 (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى ومشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## فتوح (30 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى المرفق المحاضرة الأولى فى ملف أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة لكم ويسهل التعامل معها


----------



## فتوح (31 يناير 2013)

المحاضرة الثانية فى المرفق


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير..​


----------



## MOKKA7412 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور:75:


----------



## ياسر حسن (27 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على سالم خيرى (27 أبريل 2014)

الجودة الشاملة


----------



## أمير رجب (4 يونيو 2014)

جزيل الشكر للعضو فتوح والعضو عثمان وادعوا الله ان يزيدكم علمآ نافعآ لكم ولغيركم


----------



## Mahmoud Eldesouky (13 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس فتوح 
استفدت كثيرا من هذه الدورة ​


----------



## maroharo (29 ديسمبر 2014)

شئ هايل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

لقد استفدت من هذا الموضوع كثيرا


----------



## bassem_boktor (6 مايو 2015)

مجهود فوق الممتاز , و مفيد جدا واتمنى لو يجمع كله فى pdf محضرات فقط


----------



## فتوح (19 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

سأقوم بجمعه فى pdf ان شاء الله كاملا

ومن لديه سؤال أكون سعيدا بالرد عليه


----------



## جواد سعدون (18 فبراير 2016)

مجهود رائع بارك الله بكم و ننتضر المزيد​


----------



## Ayat N Hijjawi (6 سبتمبر 2016)

thank you


----------



## فتوح (19 ديسمبر 2019)

اشكركم كثيرا والحمد لله


----------

